# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Приглашение к общению в стихотворной форме

## PAN

:smile:...

----------


## Лев

Не раз уж темы закрывались - 
И я попался и вы попались.
Писали на заборах - их сносили,
На Инета просторах - их закрыли.
Тема новая начинается -
Жизнь идёт, продолжается...

----------


## PAN

> Тема новая начинается -
> Жизнь идёт, продолжается...


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Паша ставит только точки.
Лев глаголет истину.
Отрываются листочки. . .
Жизнь бежит. . . воистину. . .

----------


## Касатик

Жизнь начинаем с чистого листа!
Так, с новой Темой, вас, господа!:smile:
Оставим колкости, упреки и колючки,
Жить в мире и веселье - много лучше!!!

----------


## Лев

> Так с новой Темой, вас, господа!


Тема-тема - не потёмки!
Ну! Затемим для потомков! :Pivo:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Потомки врядли нас поймут.
Строку прочтут. . . Зевнут. . . Уйдут.

----------


## Лев

> Потомки врядли нас поймут.


...как не поймём и мы потомков.
Они зевнут и мы зевнём -
Они заснут, а мы уйдём...:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

И с чистого листа,
По-новому, по-доброму,
Кому-то не по норову,
Кому-то по пол-ста!

Мораль: кривая вывезет,
Итог: везет не всем!
Диагноз: грыжа вылезет!
И тост: А будем Все!

----------


## Skadi

> ...как не поймём и мы потомков.
> Они зевнут и мы зевнём -
> Они заснут, а мы уйдём...


Мы о потомках?
Иль о своих котомках? :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Мы о потомках?
> Иль о своих котомках?


И о потёмках, в них бродит чей-то дух,
В надежде там увидеть Свет, который для него потух...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Котомки, потомки, портянки, тесемки. . .
Писать обо всем можно, братья-сестренки.

----------


## Skadi

> И о потёмках, в них бродит чей-то дух,
> В надежде там увидеть Свет, который для него потух...


Заплутавшийся во тьме
Тихо стонет в тишине.
А, быть может, он смеётся?
Смех до слёз. А кто ведётся...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Котомки, потомки, портянки, тесемки. . .
> Писать обо всем можно, братья-сестренки.


Плетение рифмы - работа ума,
А где-же Поэзия? Догадайся сама...
Она отдыхает, а мы? - упражняемся,
Ну, а потом от всего утомляемся...

----------


## Skadi

Да отдыхаем просто мы,
Свои освободив умы...:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Да отдыхаем просто мы,
> Свои освободив умы...


От условностей освободив умы,
Доотдыхались до закрытья темы.
Открыли вновь, собрались мы -
Вновь пишем и... не будем нЕмы.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Да! Немым тут не место, друзья.
Поэзию будем творить - вы, мы, я. . .

----------


## Skadi

> От условностей освободив умы


Кто от условностей, 
А кто - от безысходности...
Причины разные, чтоб ум освободить,
И первая из них - просто флудить.
Но флуд предполагает лёгкость слога,
Чтоб не искать, при всём при том, ни в чём подвоха...:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Поэзию будем творить - вы, мы, я. . .


Упомянула ты о творении:rolleyes:
Так добавь ещё чуть в "Фонари".
Ожидаю я в нетерпении -
Раз-два-три, раз, два, три! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> флуд предполагает лёгкость слога


В безысходность сами входим
И, как кажется, выхода нет...
Мыслями колобродим,
Пытаясь найти ответ.
Слепо не видишь открытые двери,
Темень внутри и не хочешь поверить...
Свет от Творца Путь освещает -
Встань и иди, Он завещает.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Чтоб 'фонари' услышать,
Мне нужен мой помощник - бук.
Ремонт аж за три ТЫЩИ. . .
А без него я, как без рук.
Ну в данном смысле, как без ушей.
А с песней все же веселей.   
Ну подождем - настанет срок,
Продолжим песенный урок.
Я продолженье обещаю!
Вот только в срок какой . . . Не знаю.

----------


## Skadi

> Свет от Творца Путь освещает -
> Встань и иди, Он завещает.


Я это знаю не хуже Вас, Лев -
Ведь, голова тоже "варит" у дев :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Вот только в срок какой .


Ой :Oj:  не в 9 месяцев только :Vah: 
А то затанцую бабочку-польку...:biggrin:
***********************************
Посвящение:
*На стекле, истекая Временем,
Джаз танцовщица танцует.
Танец не станет бременем,
Если она засвингует...*

----------


## Alenajazz

> Чтоб не искать, при всём при том


Скади! Вот ты где! Опять за роялем
Только лёжа... Мы тебя потеряли!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Танец не станет бременем


Если удариться теменем...
Ноги болят..Сил нету...
Мениск.. 10 вечера... Лето...

----------


## Лев

> голова тоже "варит" у дев


 Переварила Девы головушка,
 Пусть отдыхает, душой потрудись.
 Рад будет только Лёвушка,
 Если будет всё за...сь :Vah:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Если удариться теменем...
> Ноги болят..Сил нету...
> Мениск.. 10 вечера... Лето...


Застонали Девы дружно...
Вам к Николь - бегите дружно.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Лев, танцевать полезно, кстати,
Для сердца, тонуса и стати.
Ну а о сроках помолчу. . .
Сама их сократить хочу!

----------


## Alenajazz

> 10 вечера.


И даже часы на стене замедлили стрелок ход
Одиннадцать тридцать уже...На кухню второй заход?

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Алена, идея ой хороша!
Бон аппетит! Жуй неспеша! :-)

----------


## Лев

Написал я песню.:smile: О, Боже!
Ведь она на другую похожа... :Oj: 
А как хороша - изменю не спеша.
Похожа опять :Vah:  на что-же? -
На мою же песню, похоже... :Aga: 
Вот так и творим, украсть не желая,
Пытаясь рвануть за границы в 7 нот.
Увы, всё равно обвинят :Tu:  - наша участь такая:
Песню украл, обормот:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Мораль: кривая вывезет,
> Итог: везет не всем!
> Диагноз: грыжа вылезет!
> И тост: А будем Все!


Вот и вывезла кривая,
Но свезло не всем -
Эта грыжа паховая
Довела совсем!:frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

> наша участь такая


Боль превознемогая
Не дождавшись трамвая
Не хромая ногой
Взяв лишь мяч волейбольный...
Вид - не слишком фривольный
И на пляж (добровольно)
Кто сегодня со мной?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Жизнь начинаем с чистого листа!
> Так, с новой Темой, вас, господа!
> Оставим колкости, упреки и колючки,
> Жить в мире и веселье - много лучше!!!


А Тема то, как Мир стара!
Но, то, что с чистого листа.....
Не забывайте, Господа!

"Общение в стихах"........ 
Конечно, можно всех послать и "нах".....
Но, хватит вам соревноваться
Пора нормально всем общаться!

Когда я темку открывала (когда то было? уж забыла)
Не думала и не гадала
Что можно будет в ней ругаться
Хотелось весело общаться!

----------


## Лев

*Звёздочка*,
 Прочти с #16&#30 и улыбнись:smile:
 Вот так общались, но... бывает:
 Вожжа под хвост и настроенье вниз -
 Админ всю тему закрывает...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот так общались, но... бывает:
>  Вожжа под хвост и настроенье вниз -
>  Админ всю тему закрывает...


Да нет, то было много раз....
Когда страницы разбухают
То, темку сразу закрывают...
Лев, всё нормально ведь сейчас))))

Уж если темки все считать
Их было штук наверное пять...
Странички долго открывались
И мы тогда с "нуля" общались....))))

----------


## Касатик

> То, темку сразу закрывают


Админу мы обет дадим, 
Что ЭТУ тему сохраним!:rolleyes:
Давайте реже в ней писать,
Чтобы его не раздражать! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Админу мы обет дадим, 
> Что ЭТУ тему сохраним!
> Давайте реже в ней писать,
> Чтобы его не раздражать!


Обет монахини дают... :Ha: 
Мы ж люди - светские.
Нам по душе невинный флуд,
А не запреты детские:rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Нам по душе невинный флуд,


И море, озеро иль пруд
И наш админ нам по душе!
Зовут? Как жаль.. Идти уже...

----------


## Касатик

> А не запреты детские


О, сударь, это - не запреты!
А лишь шутливые советы :Aga: 
Чтоб разговор наш поддержать,
А, Вы:frown:, опять - критиковать!kuku

----------


## Skadi

> Зовут? Как жаль.. Идти уже...


Я тут танцую по квартире -
Туда-сюда - работы - море!
Не забываю, всё ж, о лире,
С реальностью невольно споря.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

И я, примчалась посмотреть
Кто в темке нынче "зависает" )))
Эх, скоро мне опять "лететь"....
Ой, "здрасти"! Кто меня не знает......

А те, кто знают-извинят....
"Летать" приучена я с детства....
Со мною тысяча "чертят"
Прожить не смогут по соседству.....

Была и нет меня уже!
Но я вернусь, я обещаю!
В сиянии звёзд - как в ниглиже
Вернусь и с вами поболтаю))))))

----------


## Касатик

> Вернусь и с вами поболтаю))))))


Мы будем с нетерпеньем ждать,
Когда вернешься к нам опять!

----------


## Лев

> В сиянии звёзд - как в ниглиже


В неглиже Звездою будешь,
Освещённая сияньем звёзд:rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И я примчалась посмотреть


Ведь всех не видела давно!
Работа, волейбол, кино...
Печатаю как кура лапой -
Синяк-с!!! Походкой косолапой
Ко мне Земфира подбежала
(глаза её - как два кинжала,
А зубы - шашка!)Ждёт еды...
Страшны голодные коты!!!!

----------


## Лев

> В неглиже Звездою будешь,
> Освещённая сияньем звёзд


Чьё желание разбудишь
И застонешь в вихре гроз?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот и с вами я уже
Секрет скажу (не в ниглиже)
Ещё подумала немножко .....
И спрятала под пледом ножку

А где же спрятался народ?
Никто меня уже не ждёт?
Ну как же так? Пойду я спать
Мне утром "посранью" вставать :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
И снова дрУги - Гутэ Нахт!
Тем кто не спит, хороших вахт!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Никто меня уже не ждёт?


Что за вопрос? Конечно, ждём!
И вахту четко мы несём -
Вахтёрю нынче ночью я...
Обход недавно делала!
В порядке темонька твоя!!!!
И, колокольчиком звеня
Спокойно, первою лошадкой 
Езжай с ранья! Дежурю - я!
А это значит - всё в порядке!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Обход недавно делала!
> В порядке темонька твоя!!!!


Ах, оценить уже успела
Когда я темку поглядела
Всё как в аптеке, по местам
Ответ оставила я там. ))))




> Езжай с ранья! Дежурю - я!
> А это значит - всё в порядке!!!


Какая жалость! Как обидно!
Мне со с ранья вставать одной?
Придётся всё таки мне видно
В кровать "ползти", давать "отбой"

Тебе желаю - не скучать!
Иль знаешь что? Пошли ка спать!!!:wink: :Aga: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Доброе утро, страна "Стихоплётная"!
Как там погода сегодня? Не лётная?
Кажется солнце... пойду на террасу..
Да и собачке пора уж, на "штрассу" :)))))))

----------


## Касатик

> Да и собачке пора уж, на "штрассу" :)))))))
> __________________


Звездочка долго с Морфеем мудрила,
Про собаченку свою позабыла:redface:
Скоро уж полдень, пора на обед!
А бедный песик идет в туалет!:redface:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как там погода сегодня? Не лётная?


Погода как раз для игр на природе
За это спасибо нашей погоде!
Тепло, но не жарко
Дождем и не пахнет!
С собой - минералку,
Мяч! Закончилась вахта!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Скоро уж полдень, пора на обед!
> А бедный песик идет в туалет!


Да нет же! Собачка умеет сама
В сад убежать, но, ленива она :)
Будет меня до тех пор "доставать"
Пока не покину родную кровать....... ))))))))




> Погода как раз для игр на природе
> За это спасибо нашей погоде!


Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо Природе!
Соскучились очень, по жаркой погоде!
Сейчас вот, в тенёчке, уже тридцать два!
Вот это кайфово! Вот это ЖАРА!

А дождь и туман - как оно всё достало
И лето от нас без оглядки бежало
Теперь можно всё - и на гриль и купаться
В бассейне сидеть, иль в саду поваляться!

Умчалась! До ночи! Под звёздами, вечером,
Сегодня у нас тут назначена встреча!

----------


## Касатик

> Да нет же! Собачка умеет сама
> В сад убежать, но, ленива она :)
> Будет меня до тех пор "доставать"
> Пока не покину родную кровать


Кажется мне, что совсем не от лени
Просится к Звездочке пес на колени.
Скучно и грустно собачке немножко
Бегать одной по садовым дорожкам! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Теперь можно всё - и на гриль и купаться


Представил тебя на гриле :Vah: 
Купалась и вдруг... приплыли:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

У льва мы недавно спросили:
-Что, киса, сготовить на гриле?
В ответ хищный лев проурчал:
-О Звездочке ночь я мечтал....:rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Какие страсти тут царят!
Не пища звездочки для львят. . . :-)

----------


## Касатик

> Какие страсти тут царят!
> Не пища звездочки для львят. .


Не пища, нет, одни мечты,
Они не вреднЫ для звезды! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> О Звездочке ночь я мечтал....


Ну да, мечтаю дни и ночи
И даже очень-очень,
Когда Танюша песни запоёт,
Что вместе написали - вот...:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

:eek: :Vah: 
Вот это да!!!!!! Вот это страсти!!!!
А я не ведала. Всем - здрасти!!!!!:biggrin:
По ходу....спать вы не ложились?
Всю ночку в темке находились?

Ну, насмешили! О-ля-ля!!!!
Кого на грилль? Кого? Меня? :Vah: 
Ну-ну! Попробовать хотите
"Загрилленой" "Звезды", в зените? :Ha: 

А я, про грилль уже забыла
Погода снова пошутила :Fz: 
Проснулась утром - дождь идёт:mad:
По что мне с ентим не везёт??

Прощай мой грилль, прощай купаться!:frown:
Пойду я в песнях упражняться!!!!! :Aga: 
:biggrin:


Ну темка наша "закрутилась"!!!!!
Я буд-то заново родИлась!
Давно такого не бывало!
На пользу нам, "начать с начала"!!!!!!!!!!

Стишки - один, другого краше!
Спасибо, Оли, Паши, Саши
Дианы, Лены и Наташи
Леоны , за участие ваше!

Быть может (точно) я кого забыла...
От компа снова отходила....
"Ревнивый" пёсик у меня....
Верней не "ОН" это - "ОНА"!

Вреднючая (прям вся в хозяйку)
Напрасно видно кличут "зайкой" (я про хозяйку)
То, кушать дай (сама б пошла)
То поиграй (аха.. с утра)
Вот так и "мучаюсь" я с ней (с ЛюссИ)
Но, нет собачки мне милей! )))))))

----------


## Лев

> Вот так и "мучаюсь" я с ней (с ЛюссИ)
> Но, нет собачки мне милей!


А мне милей нет кошки Муси  :rolleyes:.
Уже семнадцать ей, хожу я в грусти.
Болеет Муся-инвалид,
Животик у неё болит...

----------


## Skadi

Животики и зайки,
Пупсы, муси, банзайки :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Уже семнадцать ей,


А нашей Земфире (что Зямой зовется)
Во вторник исполнится шесть!
Сопрёт колбасу, важно так облизнется
И чистить пойдёт свою серую шерсть...

----------


## Skadi

Мне, что ль, написать про своих кобелей,
Которым почаще покушать налей? :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мне, что ль, написать про своих кобелей,


Ого! Так богата! А сколько же их?
И как же зовут всех, Сергей, Коля, Мих?
))))))))))

----------


## Kliakca

*Что - то мне...
…не пишется,
…не слышится,
…не дышится.
Стрелок ход…
Колышется...
…не движется,
…не близится.*:frown:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Болеет Муся-инвалид,
> Животик у неё болит...


Ну, надо Муси дать "шипучкой"
Животик ей погладить, ручкой :)



> А нашей Земфире (что Зямой зовется)
> Во вторник исполнится шесть!


А моей ЛюссИ летом исполнилось семь
Но, малюсенька только она, прям совсем )))

Собачка килО этак, два, с половиной
А кот, целых семь, стал он вредный, "противный"
Ушёл по весне с кошкой он погулять
Домой ходит только немножко поспать

"Проснётся, "пожрёт", 
"поругается" с Люськой
И снова охотися за чорной Муськой ))))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Что - то мне...
> …не пишется,
> …не слышится,
> …не дышится.
> Стрелок ход…
> Колышется...
> …не движется,
> …не близится.


Ты чего загрустила, Настасья Андревна?
Давай, выше нос! Заболела, наверно?

----------


## Kliakca

Охотися, охотися,
Грустить коту не хотися.
А хотися с мурмыкою,
У дерева попсыкаю...:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

Мой Мейсон двенадцатый годик живет.
Бобыль, не кастрирован, песни поёт.
Он очень красивый, но больно уж, злой
И дружится только с хозяйкой одной!

Еще есть собачка - Гертрудой зовут,
Когда на прогулку её поведут.
А так, просто Стеша, длиней-Степанида,
Ну, очень она...непрестижного вида! :Oj:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты чего загрустила, Настасья Андревна?
> Давай, выше нос! Заболела, наверно?


Самолёт...чемоданы...дорога...билет...
По берегу мокрому к пляжу пойду,
Осталось не долго, закрою инет.
Шезлонг наполняя, всем телом...усну...

----------


## Skadi

> Ого! Так богата! А сколько же их?
> И как же зовут всех, Сергей, Коля, Мих?
> ))))))))))


Эх, всего-то их два у меня кобеля -
То Грейка и Джек - двое взрослых "ребят" :tongue:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Самолёт...чемоданы...дорога...билет...


Друзья, солнце, море и фрукты - привет!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Девчонки! Вы знайте - вы просто АТАС!
Ну что бы мы делали нынче без вас?
Ребята небос за "углом",  наблюдают
Да быстренько там на троих сображают)))

----------


## barbarossa

> Мой Мейсон двенадцатый годик живет.
> Бобыль, не кастрирован, песни поёт.


У Барбароссы кот - Кутузов,
Хотя его зовут все Кузя.
Ему 15 лет уже.
Всю жизнь провел на этаже.
Генералиссимус он в доме,
Похоже, имя все же в масть:
Немецкий император Барбаросса 
Искусан был Кутузовым сто раз!

----------


## Лев

> Ну, надо Муси дать "шипучкой"
> Животик ей погладить, ручкой :)


Опухоли, опухоли -
Охали мы, охали...:frown:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ребята небос за "углом",  наблюдают
> Да быстренько там на троих сображают)))


- Девчонки! Вы знайте - вы просто АТАС! :Vah: 
- Опять нас мальчишки пошлют в первый класс...:frown:
Небось они буквы твои не читают,
И гордо, тайком пузырёк соображают.

----------


## Skadi

> Опухоли, опухоли -
> Охали мы, охали...


О! первый мальчик появился -
Он с "охами" на нас свалился...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Плоды учения познала,
 Учительницею Клякса стала...
 Помощник Ворд, он не ворчит -
 Послушно исправляет ляпсы.
 И клавой, резво так, стучит
 Без пузырька, но гордо, Клякса:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И как же зовут всех, Сергей, Коля, Мих?


Шедевр!!!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> И клавой, резво так, стучит


Везёт вам, други...
Мне - не так....
Болит всё.. Руки -
Сплошной синяк!
Загар мой спрятан
Под синевой..
Вот так. Ребята
зовут на бой...
Какого ж цвета 
Я завтра буду?
Мяча "приветы" 
Не позабуду...

----------


## Kliakca

> Плоды учения познала,
>  Учительницею Клякса стала...


Куда уж мне в учителя....
Танюшка ведь сестра моя.
Хотела  ото  Льва прикрыть,
И буквы Танечки зарыть.
Но вот она не поняла
И не исправив текст...
Ушла...
Когда глаза мои болят,
То буквы не ложатся в ряд
И Ворд не дружит с головой,
И клава пропускает строй…
Отстой…

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Небось они буквы твои не читают,
> И гордо, тайком пузырёк соображают.


Неееееее! "о" я экстра пропустила...
А мягкий знак, увы, забыла....
Недогнала, недосмотрела
Короче - в спешке, не успела))))))))))

----------


## Лев

> Хотела ото Льва прикрыть


Не прикроешь -
Связаны одной уздою: :Aga: 
Сочинили - http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14680 и споёмся,
А с "ашипками" мы разберёмся:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Неееееее! "о" я экстра пропустила...
> А мягкий знак, увы, забыла....


Если б только дело в "О",
Перед этим ё-моё...


> И снова охоти*?*ся за чорной Муськой ))))


Охоти*.*ся, охоти*.*ся,
Грустить коту не хоти*.*ся.
А хоти*.*ся с мурмыкою,
У дерева попсыкаю...


> А с "ашипками" мы разберёмся


И без Кляксы обойдёмся...:frown:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

'Нам без Кляксы никуда?' -
Я спрошу. Ответят - 'Да'. :-)

----------


## Лев

> И без Кляксы обойдёмся...


Не обойдёмся, как и без Ворда:biggrin:
Такой вот я противный морда :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Такой вот я противный морда


Приятен на вид и приятен на слог
наш Лев! Но, конечно, бывает и строг...

----------


## Касатик

> Приятен на вид и приятен на слог
> наш Лев! Но, конечно, бывает и строг...


Порой ироничен, порою и злой...:mad:
Но, все таки, наш он, парнишка, родной:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Порой ироничен, порою и злой...
> Но, все таки, наш он, парнишка, родной


Спасибо, родная!
Я знаю, я знаю,
Что ваш я, пока я живой:rolleyes:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Хотел бы я тоже на Льва быть похожим -
Все дамы ему диферамбы поют::rolleyes:
Прекрасная Клякса, Касатик и Скади,
И ДжазиАлена, она тоже тут!!!:redface:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Хотел бы я тоже на Льва быть похожим -
> Все дамы ему диферамбы поют:


Так что же мешает, на Льва быть похожим?
Общайтесь как он, так и Вам запоют!
Почаще шутите, стихи им пишите...
И в темке появится полный уют.

И будет как прежде - всем двери открыты
Здесь каждому рады, найдутся слова
Нет тайной завесы общений прикрытых
И Балом не правит у нас Сатана!

Дерзайте! Быть может Вы отроду "Лёва" )
Но Сами не знали, ну что ж, не беда!
Услышите Вам диферамбы - как клёво!
А если понравится, что же тогда? :))))))kuku

----------


## CTARый

Я рифмами тоже поблУдить люблю.
Не зол,и не строг,не подобен я Льву.
Меня не прогОните?-Было б не плохо.
Давайте знакомиться.Меня зовут Лёха. :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Меня не прогОните?-Было б не плохо.
> Давайте знакомиться.Меня зовут Лёха


Да что ты! Как можно! Привет тебе, Лёха!!!
Я Таня, общаться тут, было б не плохо!!!!!!))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> И ДжазиАлена, она тоже тут!!


Борисович Юрий! Не бойтесь нас, "фурий"!
А просто мы любим и хвалим того,
кто рядом всё время (и есть у кого время!
на дружбу, общение, плюс грамотного!)
Ведь грамотность - редкость, увы, в наше время
Общение - тоже почти раритет...
А вас видеть рады! И слышать вас рады!
А Лёха не стар вовсе.... И Лёхе - привет!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот, познакомились. Новые люди....
Давайте теперь угощать гостей будем!
А врочем... нет, нет! Мы начнём без "прелюдий"
Стихи пусть они, принесут нам, на "блюде"

Коль двери в светёльку с стихами отрыл
Считай, что, другие разделы забыл)))))
Устроим давайте сегодня веселье!
С утра потому что, пока, воскресенье!!!! )))))

----------


## Skadi

*Юрий Борисович*,
Но, Юрий, Вы гость же не частый у нас,
Хотя, обладаете прелестью фраз.
Вы частым своим осчастливьте явленьем,
Тогда Вас побалуем стихотвореньем.
Вниманием женщин мужчины гордятся,
Ой, мамочки, как бы совсем не зазнаться...
:rolleyes:...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

А я всё спешу, пишу себе, пишу.......
И с ошибками, посты свои гружу..........

Ну простите вы "засранку",
озорную "бибизянку"!
"Чукча", "чука" я, "нерусский"...
Только вот - глаза, не узкий ))))))))))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> Только вот - глаза, не узкий


Глаз не видно! Может там
спрятан гипоппопотам!!!!
(я специально удлинила -
ритм общий сохранила!)

----------


## bobsan

[QUOTE=Звёздочка;2406523]Ну вот, познакомились. Новые люди....
Давайте теперь угощать гостей будем!
А врочем... нет, нет! Мы начнём без "прелюдий"
Стихи пусть они, принесут нам, на "блюде"
=QUOTE]

а старых людей вы назад позавете?
а может не званных людей пришибете?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> а старых людей вы назад позавете?


А "старые" сами должны к нам явиться))))



> а может не званных людей пришибете?


Ох, Саш, ох, получишь ты! Хватит "глумиться"!!!
))))) Привет! Привет! Тебя тут не читала сотню лет!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> а старых людей вы назад позовете?


А старый тут кто ж?
Кто на Кащея похож????
У души возраста нет!
Поэтому - всем привет!!!

----------


## Skadi

> а старых людей вы назад позавете?


Старым всегда здесь особенно рады!
Саша, привет! а добавь нам тирады?
Ты настроение можешь поднять
Ну...на процентов так ... 125!  :Ok: :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

и где же все? куда девались?
Неуж-то Сани испугались?))))))))

----------


## barbarossa

Нет, мы Бобсана не пугались,
На перекличку собирались.
Поэтов в теме целый взвод.
Равняйтесь, смирно! Пан идет.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Нет, мы Бобсана не пугались


В его мы теме отмечались.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Поэтов в теме целый взвод.
> Равняйтесь, смирно! Пан идет.


Я не поэт, зовусь "незнайка"
Вручу я Паше балалайку
Пускай щипает три струны
Чтоб не просиживал штаны))))))))




> Сообщение от barbarossa
> Нет, мы Бобсана не пугались
> 
> В его мы теме отмечались.


Да, да... с тобой мы разбежались (иль разминулись) (тут дружно все вдруг улыбнулись)
Лишь наши буквы там остались...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вручу я Паше балалайку


Ружье, капкан, собаку лайку...

----------


## Skadi

> Я не поэт, зовусь "незнайка"


Я не поэт, зовусь не Цветик,
Но от меня вам всем - приветик :smile::tongue:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Но от меня вам всем - приветик


Приветам твоим мы рады всегда!
Приветствуем Скади! Да, господа?
Сегодня дежурит она в теме этой!
Полночи не спать - это участь поэтов...

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
Алён, мне до ночи сто дел надо сделать!
А ночью должны отдыхать ум и тело.
Мы с Музой решили каникулы взять,
Наступит сентябрь - так приступим опять
Творить - сочинять, фантазировать смело,
Короче, по-новой мы "выйдем на дело" :rolleyes:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Так что же мешает, на Льва быть похожим?


Ах, девочки, как же со Львом мне сравниться:frown:
Я - скромная птица всего - Козерог!:rolleyes:
Хоть песТни пою я, как райская птица,
И с виду красив я, ну, прям, просто Бог :Oj:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я - скромная птица всего - Козерог!


А я вот вообще насекомое
Танцую, ужалить могу невзначай...
Но яд свой на форум-знакомого
не трачу! Приглашаю на чай!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А я вот вообще насекомое
> Танцую, ужалить могу невзначай...
> Но яд свой на форум-знакомого
> не трачу! Приглашаю на чай!!!


Алена, простите, на ЧАЙ не могу!
Боюсь не сдержаться и вас уведу! :Oj: 
Куда-нибудь в поле, леса и луга,
С такою девчиной везде ляпота!:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Боюсь не сдержаться и вас уведу!


На чай - это значит на чай, а не боле!
Муж спит и не видит таких карамболей...
Но лучше его не гневить! (тоже Лев)
Меня увести он не даст! Его гнев
обрушится сразу... И даже вы фразу
свою дописать не успеете... 
...А внешне вы, Юрий, и правда красивы!
От голоса в Вологде живы массивы?
Иль как Джельсомино своим голосярой
Срываете крыши, бросаете в яры?

----------


## Касатик

*Юрий Борисович*,
 Ах, Юрий Борисович, родненький.здрасте,
 Какими судьбами вас к нам занесло?
 Быть может в Крыму, вы боролись с страстями,
 Боролись, боролись - и Вас понесло?  :Vah:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Боролись, боролись - и Вас понесло? 
> __________________


Спасибо, Наташа, что не пронесло!!! :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Муж спит и не видит таких карамболей...


Алена!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вы замужем что ли?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вы замужем что ли?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Хорошее дело не назовут браком...
Но я опровергла сей постулат!
Мужа нашла на татами (в драке,
вернее, в борьбе!!!) Он брюнет, не мулат!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Хоть песТни пою я, как райская птица,
> И с виду красив я, ну, прям, просто Бог


От скромности Вы не умрёте, пожалуй! :Vah: 
Ну что ж, хорошо! Мы продолжим урок (по стихоплению:)) )
А если вдруг спросят "Ты с кем там болтала?" (в темке) :)
Отвечу я с гордостью "К нам пришёл Бог!" :Aga: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Доброе утро девочки и мальчики!
Я пришла - а где ваши бокальчики? (с кофе) :)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Доброе утро девочки и мальчики!


Какое там кофе! Допить не успела!
Пожарным звонила! Пожар не хотела!
Горит что-то в доме!
Дом многоквартирный...
Чу! Едут родимые!
Теперь - кофе с зефиром...

----------


## barbarossa

> Горит что-то в доме!
> Дом многоквартирный...


Горит не у Вас? Вот и славно. Пьем чай.
Конечно, людей, что горят, очень жаль.
Но мы же рифмуем, у нас повод есть
Пожарным хвалебную оду прочесть.
Приедут, потушат, им слава вовек.
Пусть кофе с зефирчиком пьет человек!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пусть кофе с зефирчиком пьет человек!


За что я люблю Украину -
за это: накормят, напоят и к кофе конфету
Всенепременнейше врУчат! Или вручАт?
Спасибо! За чай! За общение! Уф... Не горят
соседи. Только дышим с трудом...
Дым от пожара - он далеко не озон...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Дыхание сбито и ритм не соблЮден
в стихах... Но оказана помощь соседствующим людям!

----------


## Касатик

*Alenajazz*,
 Ну, как там с пожаром? Его потушили?
 Надеюсь, Вы кофе с зефиром допИли!

----------


## barbarossa

Основная масса знакомых поэтов
Ищет свободные уши.
И когда говоришь с поэтом,
Его надо просто слушать.
Мы читаем стихи друг друга-
Это редко для пишущей братии.
Мы же, по неписанной хартии,
Любим стихи друг друга!

----------


## Лев

> Основная масса знакомых поэтов
> Ищет свободные уши.


Мы же не ищем уши свободные -
Прилипли к мониторам, голодные
От нехватки  общения живого
Или убегаем от избытка такого...:rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

> Основная масса знакомых поэтов
> Ищет свободные уши.


Свободные уши найти - не проблема,
Важнее - услышанным быть непременно!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ну, как там с пожаром? Его потушили?


Но новые страсти бушуют в подъезде!
(сегодня участники действа в отъезде...)
Вчера же пожар бушевал прямо в нас!!!
(гостей угощала сациви *Alenajazz*)

----------


## Лев

> Вчера же пожар бушевал прямо в нас!!!
> (гостей угощала сациви Alenajazz)


Был случай на гастролях
В глубинке сельской.
Перцовою настойкой
В аптеке запаслись -
Сухой закон был стойкий :Aga: 
Флаконы осушили -
Слегка перекусили...
Наутро :Oj:  в туалете :Vah: 
Горели :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:  эти:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Alenajazz

> Флаконы осушили


Вина вчера пили французские 
(грузинские искать - тыщу лет!)
...Ох уж эти глубинки русские -
Спасибо скажите, что был туалет...

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо скажите, что был туалет...


В глубинках сельских туалеты :Vah:  -
Достойны только отвращенья...
А тенор наш, презрев советы,
Терпел до дому возвращенья:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А тенор наш, презрев советы,
> Терпел до дому возвращенья


Нет, я не тенор! Я другая...
Но тенора я понимаю!

----------


## barbarossa

Грустить о туалетах, 
                           братцы, 
                                      не надо,
Это дело сразу бросьте!
Общественных  клозетов 
                                   вам мало?
Так пиво пить ходите в гости!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Так  пить ходите в гости!


Никто за язык не тянул, Барбаросса!!!
Можем примчаться целой толпой!!!!
"Маренго" хорош и бьянка, и россо,
 коньяк же каховский люблю всей душой!!!!

----------


## barbarossa

И "Таврия", и "Каховка", и "Борисфен"
Ожидают гостей моих стен.
И для спокойствия добавлю важно:
Ватерклозет - для всех бесплатно!

----------


## Alenajazz

> "Таврия"


Вот этот коньяк был гостями оцЕнен!
У нас таких нет... С Керчи привезён...
Попробовали и сказали: "Бесценен!
Надо было больше везти, эх, Алён..."

----------


## Alenajazz

> Грустить о туалетах,
> братцы,
> не надо,


И вообще не надо грустить!
Одевайтесь - как на парады
И стаканчик пойдём "пропустить"!

----------


## Касатик

Господа, у нас проблема -
Снова вниз скатилась тема!:frown:
Надо что-то предпринять -
Надо тему поднимать!:wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Господа, у нас проблема


А у проблемы есть причина:
Чтобы не скатилась тема
в ней должны быть и мужчины...

----------


## Лев

> Чтобы не скатилась тема
> в ней должны быть и мужчины...


Почту за честь не покидать вас, дамы -
Не надо из-за темы делать драму...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вот и мужчина - нам на удачу!
Тема в силе,не иначе. :-)

----------


## Касатик

Какая радость!:biggrin: Вновь мы вместе!
Давайте сочиним Льву песТню!:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Какая радость! Вновь мы вместе!
> Давайте сочиним Льву песТню!


Мне было б очень лестно
Услышать песню про себя.
Но песня есть поинтересней:
"Я на солнышке лежу...":smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> "Я на солнышке лежу..."


Он на солнышке лежит
И стихами говорит.
Всё лежит
И визжит,
Сочиняет видно хит.

Рядом дева Натали,
Бултыхаясь на мели,
Всё плывёт
И плывёт,
Поцелуйчик Лёве шлёт.:biggrin:

Мимо Настя пробежит,
Но не видит Лев, визжит.
Всё визжит
И визжит,
Для Танюши пишет хит!

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Хотел бы я услышать 
 Визжанье Кляксы,
 Когда она творит хиты... :Vah:

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
 Ты хоккуист?

Тады добавлю:

Синий аватар
бирюзовому талдычит
о красной армии.

----------


## Skadi

:biggrin:...:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> хоккуист?


Позвольте мне не рифмовать....
Админ не дремлет... Чту уставы...
Хотя... порой... Вы были правы...
Так сложно выбрать рифму к слову  "Гладь"..... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,
> Ты хоккуист?


...ист не ...ист, но танка и хокку? - 
О них наслышан я слегка
И подойти с какого боку 
Не знаю, пишу экспромтом я пока.
Ты, Игорь, обзовёшься стилем...:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

> Так сложно выбрать рифму к слову "Гладь".....


Легко...
"Наладь",
"Приладь",
"Отладь",
"Разладь",
"Прикреплять",
"Откреплять",
да б....
ить так до солнца мона подбирать.

----------


## PAN

> да б....
> устал я подбирать.


И я о том...:biggrin:

Сижу... курю... :Ha: 
С немецией по скайпу говорю...
А рифму клацать - влом.............

----------


## Skadi

> Легко...
> "Наладь",
> "Приладь",
> "Отладь",
> "Разладь",
> "Прикреплять",
> "Откреплять",
> да б....
> ить так до солнца мона подбирать.


:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А рифму клацать - влом.


Вермален был с мячом...
Ван Перси навернули!
Нервишки мне встрепнули...

----------


## Skadi

> Вермален был с мячом...
> Ван Перси навернули!
> Нервишки мне встрепнули...


Совсем лишилась слов...
Эмоций всплеск не нов :biggrin:

----------


## overload

> А рифму клацать - влом.............
> __________________


Блокируй клаву,
коль распальцовке рифмы не по нраву.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Эмоций всплеск не нов


Что творится на футбольных полях!!!
Безнаказанно "навернули" вратаря!

----------


## Skadi

> Что творится на футбольных полях!!!
> Безнаказанно "навернули" вратаря!


Алён, а я от форварда...балдею,
За ним слежу, ловя движения его -
Как он хорош! о, Боже...просто млею...
Из кухни в зал - почти как он - легко, бегом! :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

QUOTE=Skadi]Из кухни в зал - почти как он - легко, бегом![/QUOTE]
А у меня все оборудовано в зале!
И даже чай мне футболист приносит!
Эх, жаль, что не играет больше Дж. Виалли...
Но Карлос - мой любимчик всё также лиры "косит"!

----------


## PAN

> коль распальцовке рифмы не по нраву.


Прошу прощения у всех... 
Стучу лениво...
Бывает с каждым грех...
Сегодня - вечер пива...

----------


## Лев

> Бывает с каждым грех...
> Сегодня - вечер пива...


А я окрошкой сыт по горло. - Эх!
Поел, утёрся и квасом зАпил живо...:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> А я окрошкой сыт по горло. - Эх!
> Поел, утёрся и квасом зАпил живо...


Окрошка, видно, на воде была :Aga: 
А организм так на ночь жаждал кваса:biggrin:



> Бывает с каждым грех...
> Сегодня - вечер пива...
> __________________


Совсем не грех с бокалом пива
О вечном думать и красивом! :Aga: 




> А у меня все оборудовано в зале!
> И даже чай мне футболист приносит!
> Эх, жаль, что не играет больше Дж. Виалли...
> Но Карлос - мой любимчик всё также лиры "косит


Во дела, Аленаджази млеет от футбола,
С чаем матч смотреть, видать, для неё не ново! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Окрошка, видно, на воде была


Что поделать? Без воды -
И не туды и не сюды...
Даже мы с тобой, Касатик,
Из воды и без балды...kuku

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Лев заставил поперхнуться:-),
Чуть подумав,улыбнуться. . .

----------


## Kliakca

> Хотел бы я услышать 
>  Визжанье Кляксы,
>  Когда она творит хиты...





> Так сложно выбрать рифму к слову  "Гладь".....





> Синий аватар
> бирюзовому талдычит
> о красной армии.


Нет, я больше не у дела,
Гордость мальчиков зардела,
Всё пытаются склонять,
Букву "Б" подставить к "...лядь".

Видно спят под светофором,
Красненький глядит с укором,
Жёлтый строго подмигнёт,
А зелёный в путь пошлёт.

Над Бабруйзком видно вечер,
Не хворайте, всем до встречи...

----------


## Лев

> Всё пытаются склонять,
> Букву "Б" подставить к "...лядь".


Гладь
Брать
Взять
Дать
Мать
Убирать
Воровать
Собирать... 
Вообщем русский лучше надо знать:rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мысль понятна всем отлично. . .
Хоть немного неприлично.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Во дела, Аленаджази млеет от футбола


Футбол - это красиво!
Футбол - это страсть!
И при просмотре ПИВО -
этой страсти часть!
Смотреть футбол без пива -
Как мяч без футболиста:frown:
Футбол - это красиво!
Пока! Аста ла виста!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я уважаю страсти по футболу,
Сама смотрю,когда играют наши.
А пиво - шаг уж к ЛИТРболу. . .
Ему предпочитаю простоквашу. :-)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ему предпочитаю простоквашу


А по-другому: ПРОСТО КВАШУ:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ну ПРОСТО КВАШУ - эт уже не ново.
Себя давно я в этом не ищу.
Я лучше забодяжу чай по новой
И стих о чем-то светлом напишу.

----------


## Лев

> Я лучше забодяжу


Как заправский ЗеКа, 
Чай она забодяжит...(чтоль чифирь?) :Vah: 



> И стих о чем-то светлом напишу


"Фонари" ты закончить решила?:rolleyes:
Если да - это мило...

----------


## overload

Глаза моей жены воспел поэт,
сравнил их с лунной тьмой и водной гладью.
А я его догнал, добавивши куплет,
в два глаза сразу, да с ноги наладив.

----------


## Лев

> А я его догнал, добавивши куплет,
> в два глаза сразу, да с ноги наладив.


Не сметь воспевать чужих жён -
Вот лозунг любящего мужа.
Атлет он, хорошо сложОн 
И может посадить поэта в лужу.

----------


## barbarossa

Писать про любовь для поэта закон,
Но все иногда получается грустно.
Коль муж прочитает, двоится поет:
Он же творец, он же - жертва искусства.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Не сметь воспевать чужих жён -
> Вот лозунг любящего мужа.


Да и своих воспевать не годится...
Другие женщины обидятся,
а мужчины - захотят убедиться!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Как заправский ЗеКа, 
> Чай она забодяжит...(чтоль чифирь?)
> 
> "Фонари" ты закончить решила?:rolleyes:
> Если да - это мило...


не. . .чай пью с лимоном,сладкий.
-Бодяжить- - любимое слово.
На сленг я такой падка,
ну. . .Ничего плохого.

----------


## overload

*barbarossa*,
Играть словами - будто кроль на брасс
и рифмами ломать нехилые запросы...
Истыкать, что ли, сурикеном контрабас,
а сурикен - потом вложить в футляр от Барбароссы...

----------


## barbarossa

Вложить в футляр от Барбароссы?
Попробуйте... Пойдут вопросы...
Но знайте, час общенья с ней
Не overload, а Blue Screen Of Death!

----------


## overload

А мы
Синий Экран Смерти
лечим внезапным ребутом!

----------


## barbarossa

Я сразу задумалась, вопрос непростой:
Повторной загрузкой или войной?

----------


## overload

Во я сдулся от вопроса,
да не знаю, что сказать.
Воевать да с Барбароссой - 
это, браццы, проиграть...

Ведь Фридрих сей, насколько я читал,
по жизни ни войны не проиграл.

----------


## Лев

> Во я сдулся от вопроса,
> да не знаю, что сказать.


Во :Oj:  не сурикен, ни палец не вложить:rolleyes:
Ну как с такою бабой жить? :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ну как с такою бабой жить?


Эпитет "баба" довольно грубоват -
Ведь Барбаросса - особа утонченная!
Работою своею увлеченная
И крупный бриллиант (в оправе) в 500 карат!

----------


## Skadi

> Во не сурикен, ни палец не вложить
> Ну как с такою бабой жить?


А так же, как и с бабками - легко! 
Здесь, разве что, добавить плюс ИМХО :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Эпитет "баба" довольно грубоват -
> Ведь Барбаросса - особа утонченная!


Всего лишь сократил я этот ник :Aga: ,
А шум уже какой возник :Vah: 
Барбаросса - Ба.ба.....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну что же вы словами так флюдИте?
Надеюсь за послание  простите!
Конечно, я по рюсськи говорЯть, 
Но, не на столько, чтобы всё понять!

А если убедиться захотите
Вы ссылочку вот эту, посмотрите: :Vah: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJUjfab4Gvw
Нас обмануть, сказать как "дважды-два"
МИ говорить, не понимай слова!!!:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Пока я Родине долг отдавала,
На форуме посланий не читала.
Однако, братцы, мне приятно,
Так много о себе узнать - занятно![IMG]http://*********ru/830941.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

> Всего лишь сократил я этот ник,
> А шум уже какой возник
> Барбаросса - Ба.ба.....


Кто виноват, что чем грубее слово,
Тем к нам быстрее Муза прилететь готова :Aga: 
Ну, а простые, нежные творенья,
Увы, в нас не рождают вдохновенья! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Кто виноват, что чем грубее слово...


Лепечет внук: ба-бА, де-дА...
Нежнее слов и не найдёшь.
Иная нежность, вот беда,
В словах, как будто обожжёшь...
В словах, что мы речём, в них - ложь...
Ибо понятий много. Я молвлю - ты поймёшь
Не так, как мыслил я. Что таки да, то да.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Лепечет внук: ба-бА, де-дА..


Моя мама стала бабушкой рано
Но, увы, была к тому не готова...
И на тот период внучкино слово
Для нее было как открытая рана...

----------


## Лев

> внучкино слово


а я о чём?:



> В словах, что мы речём, в них - ложь...
> Ибо понятий много. Я молвлю - ты поймёшь
> Не так, как мыслил я. Что таки да, то да.

----------


## Касатик

Молчат поэтессы, поэты молчат...
Наверно, им некогда - няньчат внучат! :Oj: 
А, между тем, лето красно проходит...
Август, и тот уже на исходе!

----------


## Alenajazz

> А, между тем, лето красно проходит..


Мы так тоже решили и одежду сменили -
Спрятав шорты и майки...И не будет "Ямайки"
грустно так мы вздохнули... Мы и так отдохнули!
Но сегодня нам солнце засветило в оконце
Лето снова вернулось!!!!! Я теплу улыбнулась!

----------


## Skadi

А я вот переделываю песни, 
Чтоб на День Знаний было интересней...
Пишу сценарий, сценки сочиняю,
Сама себя, порою, удивляю...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Лето снова вернулось!!!!! Я теплу улыбнулась!


От жары я истекаю,
Всё равно я улыбаюсь.:smile:

----------


## Касатик

Не жаре, а теплу :tongue:улыбнулась Алена,
На сентябрьское солнце взглянув изумленно! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Не жаре, а теплу улыбнулась Алена,
> На сентябрьское солнце взглянув изумленно!
> __________________


О себе писала изумлённо
Джазовая девушка Алёна.
О *себе* писАл и Лев,
В окруженьи милых дев:rolleyes: :Ha: :tongue:kuku

----------


## Alenajazz

> В окруженьи милых дев


Пока вы себя, Лев, окружали
Соседи снизу на меня брюзжали
А я совсем не громко джаз включила :Aga: 
И сочиняла танцы... С о ч и н и л а !:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

*Закончен отдых - отдых не работа.
Подкралась осень, солнцу спать охота.
Слетит листва и разобъётся оземь,
В глазах застыла радужная осень...*

----------


## CTARый

Опадающей листвой 
Пишет мне прощанье лето.
А над Волгою-рекой,
CTARый на балконе курит где-то. :Ha:

----------


## barbarossa

Лист у нас еще зеленый,
Курим тоже на балконе.
Но прохладны вечера,
Знать, желтеть листве пора...

----------


## Лев

> Опадающей листвой 
> Пишет мне прощанье лето.
> А над Волгою-рекой,
> CTARый на балконе курит где-то.


Осенним воздухом дышать
Кому-то предлагает на прощанье лето.
А этот кто-то смалит сигарету:rolleyes:
Ему на воздух чистый на...плевать:biggrin:

----------


## CTARый

> Ему на воздух чистый на...плевать


Ну почему же наплевать?
Я,как и Вы люблю природу.
Но,есть привычка,так сказать,
Курить в любое время года.

Вот так же я и в этот раз.
Стоял,курил культурно очень.
И лето радовало глаз...
Смотрю-а на пороге ОСЕНЬ.

----------


## Лев

> Я,как и Вы люблю природу.


Себе потакая в угоду,
Дымишь в организм без меры...
А вредный выброс в атмосферу?:redface:



> Стоял,курил культурно очень.


Нет многим от такой культуры мочи:eek:



> И лето радовало глаз...


Вот ладно, что не дало раз:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Слетит листва и разобъётся оземь,
> В глазах застыла радужная осень...


*Подарит солнце листьям поцелуи,
Их Осень разной краской разрисует,
Подбросит в небо Ветер разноцветье,
Дождём прольётся грусть о сладком лете.*

----------


## CTARый

> Себе потакая в угоду,
> Дымишь в организм без меры...
> А вредный выброс в атмосферу?


Я в заповеднике живу.
И атмосфЭра здесь прекрасна.
Я только балуясь, курю.
И это в общем, безопасно!

Ведь в миллионы раз опасней то,
Что мы вдыхаем в городах.
Как утренний туман,мы принимаем смог-
Поглубже вдох!И ты уже зачах...

----------


## Лев

> Поглубже вдох!И ты уже зачах...


...и меркнет свет в очах:frown:

----------


## Black Lord

Кабак, бордель, скрипач уставший,
Лишь рюмка рома и бардак.
Бармен, кальян, салат вчерашний,
И что же сделал он не так...

----------


## Лев

> И что же сделал он не так...


...а кто?:rolleyes:
Бармен или кальян
Или салат вчерашний?
Бордель или кабак
Или скрипач уставший:redface:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Бармен или кальян
> Или салат вчерашний?
> Бордель или кабак
> Или скрипач уставший


Да, все они, в угоду чувствам
Готовы натворить делов:
Кальян, бармен, коктейль искусный -
Глядишь, клиент уже готов! :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> Да, все они, в угоду чувствам
> Готовы натворить делов:
> Кальян, бармен, коктейль искусный -
> Глядишь, клиент уже готов!


Зачем, о, юноша, о грустном
Вы начинаете рассказ?:frown:
Сигара, кофе, чай и фрукты
Помочь Вам могут, :Aga:  и - не раз!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Зачем, о, юноша, о грустном
> Вы начинаете рассказ?
> Сигара, кофе, чай и фрукты
> Помочь Вам могут, и - не раз!!!
> __________________


Да, в чем помочь они мне могут?
Я Вам, тинейджер:tongue:, расскажу,
Что с чаем, фруктами и кофе
Давно уже я не дружу!

А Вам желаю витаминов,
Таких, как А, Бэ, Е и Цэ,
И чтобы счастием светилась
Улыбка Ваша на лице!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> А Вам желаю витаминов,
> Таких, как А, Бэ, Е и Цэ,
> И чтобы счастием светилась
> Улыбка Ваша на лице!


Забота Ваша мне приятна! :Oj: 
Советы с радостью учту!!! :Aga: 
И полный комплекс витаминов
В аптеке завтра же куплю!kuku

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Забота Ваша мне приятна!
> Советы с радостью учту!!!
> И полный комплекс витаминов
> В аптеке завтра же куплю!
> __________________


Зачем аптека?:redface: Есть морковка!
В конце концов, есть:tongue: рыбий жир!
С друзьями классная тусовка -
И всё, - прекрасен этот мир!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> И всё, - прекрасен этот мир!!!!
> __________________


Мир для меня, итак - прекрасен!
Пред Вами преклоняюсь ниц!!!
Но, может, мы уже не будем
Флудить на множестве страниц?!:tongue:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Зачем аптека? Есть морковка!
> В конце концов, есть рыбий жир!


Я не люблю ни рыбий жир, ни каротина воплощенье
Аптек со мною рядом нет... Не будет мне прощенья
за то, что радуют меня:
 сигареты, шоколад и турка, только что с огня!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> за то, что радуют меня:
> сигареты, шоколад и турка, только что с огня!


Сигары, кофе, шоколад - 
Все только для больших ребят!!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Тебе, Алена, это рано!!!:cool:
Тебе - еще плясать с экрана!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Тебе, Алена, это рано!!!


Спасибо за бальзам на рану!
Но мы есть то, что мы едим
Я - никотин и кофеин!:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Я - никотин и кофеин!


Сигары ТЫ, и шоколад, и турка!!!? :Vah: 
Ну, все! Готов я ехать в "дурку!"

----------


## Alenajazz

> Готов я ехать в "дурку!"


Эх, Борисыч, как тебе не повезло...
Фортуна "повернулась задом" тебе назло...
А я сварю себе покрепче кофеёк
И пофиг мне на дурку... Поперёк
течения всегда плыву. 
От этого и "странною" слыву :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Не будет мне прощенья за то, что радуют меня:
> сигареты, шоколад и турка, только что с огня!


У каждого пристрастия свои:
А что для немца смерть, для русского - услада...

----------


## barbarossa

*От Алены*
*А я сварю себе покрепче кофеёк
И пофиг мне на дурку... Поперёк
течения всегда плыву. 
От этого и "странною" слыву*


Ах, очень на меня похоже!
Ну прям, Аленка, "рожа в рожу"!
Спасибо за портрет такой!
Приятно быть мне не одной.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Приятно быть мне не одной.


Всегда мечтала о сестре-близняшке
Такой же, близкой мне по духу, "неволяшке"!
Жизнь "наклоняет", сюрпризики "швыряет",
а Неволяшка гордо стан свой распрямляет!
Блестит веселыми глазами, улыбается
И песню петь свою всегда старается :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Неволяшка гордо стан свой распрямляет!


Нет, неволя есть неволя -
НевАляшка распрямит :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> НевАляшка распрямит


Ночью стучала по клаве,
лекарства приняв, той "отраве"
свойственно всё тормозить...
Сегодня "очухалась" - вижу
безграмотность...И пасатижи
готова в то слово вонзить... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> безграмотность...И пасатижи
> готова в то слово вонзить...


Казнить нельзя помиловать...
Казнить, нельзя помиловать...
Казнить нельзя, помиловать -
Что выберешь для пасатижей?
И как вонзить? - Они не нож,
Ты их положь, пока не трожь.

----------


## Alenajazz

Неваляшка в греческой одежде
Вернула к вам меня. Я грамотна. Как прежде!

----------


## Лев

> Я грамотна. Как прежде!


Не сомневался в этом - не будь небрежной...

----------


## Alenajazz

> не будь небрежной..


Небрежность -что же это?
Словарь толкует, что небрежен, кто неряшливо одетый...
Но это явно не про мою персону
Слежу за аккуратностью фасона :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Слежу за аккуратностью фасона


Уверен - следить ты будешь,
Огрехи подчистить не забудешь...

----------


## Ольвия

Лев, дорогой, ты удивляешь нас,
Забыв в стих вставить слово "джаз"........:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, дорогой, ты удивляешь нас,
> Забыв в стих вставить слово "джаз"........


По улице  мчал  красный "ВАЗ" -
Чуть не наехал на Alenajazz :Vah:

----------


## Ольвия

> Чуть не наехал на Alenajazz


Какая жуть, какой ужАс!!!!!!!!!:eek:

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

> Я не люблю ни рыбий жир, ни каротина воплощенье
> Аптек со мною рядом нет... Не будет мне прощенья
> за то, что радуют меня:
>  сигареты, шоколад и турка, только что с огня!


Я не люблю всё, что полезно – беее:
Молочный суп, фасоль, морковь, паслёны,
Овсянку, пшёнку…Я куплю себе,
Как стану взрослой, шоколаду тонну.

----------


## Alenajazz

> По улице мчал красный "ВАЗ"


Эх, Лев...Нет, чтобы мне "Феррари" примчать!
Я бы упала под колеса САМА! И стала бы кричать
про джаз, овсянку, пшенку, рыбий жир,
про тонну шоколада Вере и что я - транжира из транжир!

----------


## Лев

> .Нет, чтобы мне "Феррари" примчать!


По улице "Феррари" мчался,
Народ в испуге расступался.
Навстречу ехал красный "Ваз",
А за рулём Alenajazz...
"Феррари" очень удивился
И, нехотя, остановился.
Alenajazz, нажав на газ,
Умчалась на работу -
Такие у неё заботы...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Alenajazz, нажав на газ,
> Умчалась на работу


Пересела за руль "Феррари"
и поехала...не на работу!
Не могла успокоить икоту
Вспоминали её, искали...

----------


## Лев

> Не могла успокоить икоту
> Вспоминали её, искали...


Ножкой надо бы топать,
В ритме делать синкопы.
Если танец - работа,
Успокоится в танце икота...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Если танец - работа


Надо снимать боты
И обувать джазовки -
В них я танцую ловко!

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Рок-н-ролл, ирландский степ,
Водка, ром, металл и реп!

----------


## Лев

> и реп!


Репу почесав и репу съев,
Строки эти прочитал и Лев...

----------


## yozhik67

А yozhik, посмотрев на Льва
Сумел свой смех сдержать едва.

----------


## Лев

> Сумел свой смех сдержать едва.


Зачем же сдерживать свой смех? -
Ведь не тошнОта это, да :Aga: 
И кто увидит этот "грех"?
(смеяться, право, не грешно,
тем более, когда смешно):biggrin:

----------


## O-lusha

Когда Ёж с Львом ЗАГОВОРИЛ,
Как этот поединок мил!

----------


## Лев

> Когда Ёж с Львом ЗАГОВОРИЛ,
> Как этот поединок мил!


Приятна похвала Олюши, а не укол от вил,
С которыми не расстаётся Крокодил...:smile:

----------


## КП

Зачем Ежа ты окрестил
Паскудным словом "крокодил"?

А может этот милый ежик
Заныкал средь колючек ножик?

И еж тот может не простой
А "вор в законе" и блатной?

За весь базар начнет стремать:
Льву по понятьям отвечать.

За то,что спутал чью-то масть
Недолго и совсем пропасть.....

Реальную предъяву справит
И на перо он Льва поставит....

----------


## КП

Чтоб не признали в Еже шестерку
Блатную сразу  затеет терку.
На "понял" шустро он Льва возьмет.
По всем понятиям  разведет.
Предъявит типа,что Лева "мутный"-
Рамсы попутал кошак беспутный.
По ходу сблочит котлы и гайку
Оставит клифт и не тронет пайку
С рыжья козырно смастырит фиксу
И на малине прихерит чиксу.
И всем докажет в своем притоне
Что Еж не сявка,что он в законе.

----------


## Лев

> Реальную предъяву справит
> И на перо он Льва поставит....


Эк КП-то понесло -
Я не "девушка с веслом" :Aga: 
И понятий я не знаю
И предъяв не предъявляю.
Да и жизнь моя не фантики -
Не люблю блатной романтики.
************************
ПерепЕл блатных ты песен?
Мир блатной раз интересен
И стихи ты сотворил
Для журнала "Крокодил"?
Коль пошла такая ржа
Дай заметку для "Ежа"...
Был такой журнал -
Я его читал.

----------


## MOPO

Села **** на ежа,
То то песня хороша :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мир блатной


Не знает мир блатной
Понятий - выходной,
и отпуска, и премий -
когда избыток прений...

----------


## КП

Думаешь легко сработать
Стих,чтобы "по фене ботать"?
Сам попробуй умудриться
Одной феней обходиться.

----------


## MOPO

> Не знает мир блатной
> Понятий - выходной,


Да ладно вам фарсить мурыжку,
Мы отдыхаем - даже лишку :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мы отдыхаем


Отдых???? Смелые слова...
Вход - рубль, выход - два...

----------


## MOPO

> Отдых???? Смелые слова...
> Вход - рубль, выход - два...


Смелых слов не занимать,
Евро дать, а два - отнять! :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Смелых слов не занимать


Помнится, пытались снять с меня
ночью на вокзале замшевые сапоги...
Развлекалась так одна гоп-компания
Молча я заехала каждому "с ноги"

----------


## КП

На ходу прямо с ноги
Снять хотели сапоги?
Или предложили даме
Кресло,место на диване?
Не могу никак понять:
Лежа легче ведь снимать?

----------


## Alenajazz

Я уже почти лежала
Ночью поезд ожидала...
А вокзал был в КуйтунЕ
Это... где-то на Луне:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Я уже почти лежала
> Ночью поезд ожидала...


Отвечай нам без обмана-
Не Каренина ты Анна?
Может жадность за "прикид"
Прекратила  суицид?
Представляю я картину:
Рельсы,поезд и.... дивчину. :Vah: 
А на шпалах две ноги.
И  обуты в сапоги.:eek:
Чтоб добру не пропадать
Бомж решил сапожки снять.
Только вдруг япона мать
Труп сумел по яйцам дать.
Пострадал тот бомж конечно. :Aga: 
Это ведь бесчеловечно!!!!:frown:

----------


## MOPO

> Молча я заехала каждому "с ноги"


Я подниму бокал за наших дам,
Подумал - дама! А глядишь - Ван Дамм!  :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Нравы были дикие...
А вокзал - обычный.
Ехала в деревню 
девушка Алёна:frown:

Слово есть такое - р а с п р е д е л е н и е...

Если бы не ноги  и 
их удар приличный -
Может, до сих пор бы
 я бродила в поисках

обуви и правды, зрелищ  ждал вокзал весь - впрочем, как тогда  

Я - за краткость мысли,
точность и конкретность.
Кто меня обидит - дня не проживёт! :Aga:

----------


## КП

> Слово есть такое - р а с п р е д е л е н и е...


Кто ж тебя расределял?
И за что тебя сослал
В дикий край непуганых бомжей?
И зачем же на понтах
В супермодных сапогах
Раздражать порядочных людей?

----------


## Лев

> Думаешь легко сработать
> Стих,чтобы "по фене ботать"?
> Сам попробуй умудриться
> Одной феней обходиться.


Мало лабуховской фени?
Воровской жаргон по сердцу?
Мир блатной относится с презрением
К тем, кто через воровскую феню 
Желает вскрыть блатную дверцу
В этот мир: войти легко, а выйти трудно...
Меня прости, что так занудно.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кто ж тебя распределял?


Был такой культурный план
у страны советской:
обязали сделать нам
развитие хореографии детской...

Выделили с печкой дом,
Туалет - на улице
Дров не дали ( но потом
их мы купили за талон
на табачную продукцию...)

Тот талон давали только Светке
(она - музыкант и ей было 21,
 но а мне - 19 и я - хореограф,
 но я споры выигрывала - этим и жили...)

Было весело...Я в первый же день
Табуреткой сломала ключицу местному мачо
И сбежала с той дивной деревни,
где всем правил человек по фамилии Бородавкин

Но меня в деканате вернули обратно
Настыдив, что я неромантична
("туалет тёплый ей подавай!")
Вот тогда на вокзале случилось всё это...

Мы со Светкой писали там книгу
Про дебилов и степень дебильности
Называлась она риторически:
"Есть ли жизнь в Кундуе?"

И влюбился в меня местный парень...
Он из этих... ему тоже степень досталась
У него был отрезан нос (частично)
Ну а дома он бил своих старых родителей...

Поломав в том селе табуретки с ключицами
Я уехала всё же - уже окончательно!
Ну а Светка еще была там полгода
А потом и она убежала...

Мы общались с ней долго... 
Но потом прервалась переписка
Я б хотела найти Светку очень!
Ведь к изданию книгу готовлю!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Ведь к изданию книгу готовлю!!!!


Вот это поэма :Vah: 
Авангардная рифма...
Пифагора теорема
И лишённая ритма.
А ещё Alenajazz -
Ритм и рифму дай на раз!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Авангардная рифма...


Авангард? Бросьте, Лев!
То был праведный гнев :Aga: 

Возмущалась тогда, возмущаюсь теперь -
Нет условий? Закройте для развития дверь!
Бесполезно учить  под "тра-та-та" танцевать...
Концертмейстера - нет, помещения - нет,
на магнитофоне можно лишь "назад" нажимать...

Как мы выжили там? Но загадка сия
Убедила, что я - не фанатка села...

----------


## КП

> Убедила, что я - не фанатка *села*...


По мотивам Л.О.Утесова:

Але-але прекрасная Алена.
Ну как идут у вас дела?
Признайся честно и определенно
Зачем свалила из села?
Все хорошо,жить можно без заботы
Лежит навоз течет река
Переспективы много для работы
За исключеньем пустяка....
Условья тьфу,пустое дело
Смогла бы если захотела.
А в остальном,прекрасная Алена
Все хорошо,все хорошо!!!!

Можешь в свою книгу эпиграфом вставить.:biggrin:

----------


## tamara rabe

:Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*КП*,
 Пишу вторую книгу и она менее саркастичная -
"И на нашей улице перевернётся КамАЗ с пряниками" 
(туда вставлю сообщение твоё поэтичное!)

----------


## КП

Следим за улицей в щели за ставеньками
И всем селом ждем КАМАЗа с пряниками.:eek:
Водиле в лоб  мы кидаем валенками:
Перевернется, с испугу шаленький. :Vah: 
А мы всем скопом и мал и старенький
За 5 секунд сп@дим груз немаленький. :Ha:

----------


## Alenajazz

> мы кидаем валенками:


Разве можно в холода разбазаривать добро?
Минус 40, что тогда? Пряник будет согревать?
Побежишь ты за  КамАЗом, босиком, среди коров
Чуть согреешься... А дальше? Что ты будешь обувать?

----------


## КП

> Что ты будешь обувать?


Будем после рассуждать
Что на ноги обувать.
Сунул руку под кровать-
Пряник "хвать"-и ну жевать.
Да и вправду-то сказать
Нафига куда бежать?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Сунул руку под кровать


Ну а ежели диван?
Пряник будешь где хранить?
Нужен целый котлован,
чтобы враз отгородить
всех желающих куснуть
пряник, а потом - уснуть!
На работу не ходить
Только чай с халявным пряником пить...

----------


## MOPO

Утро доброе настало,
Где же солнце? Не видать,
Может быть оно устало,
Наши опусы читать?

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

У нас небо голубое!
От мороза всё седое,
Всё же, улыбает утро!
Настроенье - просто супер!  :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

> У нас небо голубое!



Какое небо голубое,
А мне бы кофе капучино
А впрочем, можно и любое,
И будет к радости причина! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Какое небо голубое,
> А мне бы кофе капучино


Голубое с молоком
Небо, солнце светит в нём!
Ах, денёк, ну, просто чудо!
Кофе тоже пить я буду -
Чёрный кофе с молоком
В чашке с злато-ободком :tongue:

----------


## MOPO

> Кофе тоже пить я буду -
> Чёрный кофе с молоком


Так пройдет рабочий день,
Кто сказал: работать- лень?
:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Так пройдет рабочий день,
> Кто сказал: работать- лень?


Я пишу сейчас сценарий,
Скоро время третьей паре
Наступить. Я Фрекен Бок
Даю слово...кофеёк
Так хорош! И заодно
Улыбаюсь дню в окно :rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Я пишу сейчас сценарий,
> Скоро время третьей паре
> Наступить.


Что ж, занятие по чести,
Говорю без всякой лести,
Мне ж опять в кабак пилить,
И клиентов разводить. :biggrin:
Договоры, гонорары,
Тары бары растабары! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Мне ж опять в кабак пилить,
> И клиентов разводить


В кабаке лет сто, наверно,
Не была...ах, это скверно!
Посидеть, послушать джаз,
Сделать на еду заказ...
Было б кстати отдохнуть!
Да до вас так долог путь...:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И клиентов разводить


Празднуют они развод?
Вот событий поворот...
Вот судьба-плутовка!

Кипеж я любой люблю!
И всегда участвую - 
кроме г о л о д о в к и!:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> В кабаке лет сто, наверно,
> Не была...ах, это скверно!
> Посидеть, послушать джаз,
> Сделать на еду заказ...
> Было б кстати отдохнуть!
> Да до вас так долог путь..


Для меня, увы, кабак,
Место "кабинетных" драк,
Отдыхаю редко в них,
Где ж  мой столик на двоих?  :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> Празднуют они развод?
> Вот событий поворот...


Был бы повод - бабки будут,
И адвоката не забудут :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Для меня, увы, кабак,
> Место "кабинетных" драк,
> Отдыхаю редко в них,
> Где ж  мой столик на двоих?


М-да...дела там ещё те...
В кабинетных "тет-а-тет"!
Лучше б за столом на "ах"
Пообщаться при свечах :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Тары бары растабары!


 - деньги, деньги, дребеденьги... http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/634720

----------


## overload

А лабать - така зараза, фразой вас я не обидь...
Где ещё так можно сразу *заработать и пропить*?

----------


## Лев

Заработать и пропить это очень просто -
Но труднее деньги сделать чуть повыше ростом :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> Где ещё так можно сразу заработать и пропить?


Ууууу, таких занятий много,
Можно выпить столько сока ...... :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Можно выпить столько сока ......


Выпить очень много сока
Может в этом деле дока :wink:

----------


## MOPO

> Может в этом деле дока


Дока? В смысле - Доктор? Док?
Доктор Зло иль Доктор Рок?

----------


## Skadi

> Дока? В смысле - Доктор? Док?


Дока - в смысле, он - умелец,
Нет, не доктор, не делец :wink:

----------


## overload

> Дока - в смысле, он - умелец,
> Нет, не доктор, не делец


Дай красивых рукоделиц,
чтобы сделать холодец.

----------


## MOPO

> Дока - в смысле, он - умелец,


Дока, Дока, руки в боки,
Дока с Докой - одиноки!
Прямо двое из ларца,
Перекошены с лица!!! :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> чтобы сделать холодец.


Поросятинки б чуток,
Ну и .. плавленный сырок! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Дай красивых рукоделиц,
> чтобы сделать холодец.


Холодца Вам или, может, зельца?
Вам - желать, нам - никуда не деться :biggrin:



> Прямо двое из ларца,
> Перекошены с лица!!!


Где же, где сии мужи?
С края иль серёд межи? :tongue:

----------


## MOPO

> Где же, где сии мужи?


Да то вовсе не мужи,
То вруны и муляжи,
Фантомасы, трансвеститы,
В нищете свое забиты! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Да то вовсе не мужи,
> То вруны и муляжи,
> Фантомасы, трансвеститы


Разношёрстный 'коллектив' -
Прям, как тот аперитив -
Сверху пенки, снизу грязь...
Говорят все, матерясь.....
М-да, убойная картина....
И все просят карантина....

----------


## overload

Чёта строчки ни о чём,
слава те - нет пошлого...
Отравился я лечом
года позапрошлого.

----------


## Skadi

> Чёта строчки ни о чём,
> слава те - нет пошлого...


Моё мнение - такое ж.
Строчки загодя готовишь,
Смотришь, вроде всё и к месту.
Так идёт обмен словесный :wink:

----------


## overload

Обмен словесный - не обман,
равно Кармен как - не карман)

----------


## Skadi

> равно Кармен как - не карман


Да и Бизе Жорж - не безе,
У каждого - своя стезЕ :biggrin:

----------


## overload

А пуркуа бы где-то не варум?
Кому-то - фОрум,
а кому - форУм.

----------


## Skadi

> А пуркуа бы где-то не варум?


Мой женский ум, сражённый наповал
Вот этою строкою, спасовал :wink:

----------


## overload

А мой мужской, рифмОй вооружённый,
ещё бухтит.
И вроде не сражённый :smile:

----------


## Skadi

> А мой мужской, рифмОй вооружённый,
> ещё трещит.
> И вроде не сражённый


Природа всё сама решила -
Кому-то пас, кому-то сила :rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Природа - это не прикол:
кому-то - пас, кому-то - гол...

----------


## Skadi

> Природа - это не прикол:
> кому-то - пас, кому-то - гол...


Природа любит приколоться -
Кто ест и спит, кому - поётся :rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Природа - сущий паразит.
Кто не поёт - тот ест и спит.

----------


## Skadi

> Природа - сущий паразит


Бывает, что и паразит -
Кому-то стоп, кому - транзит.
Кому - любовь, кому - упрёки,
Кто ласков, кто самец жестокий :rolleyes:

----------


## overload

А чё мы тут вдвоём трындим?
Нам третий тут необходим!

----------


## Skadi

> А чё мы тут вдвоём трындим?
> Нам третий тут необходим!


Аплодисменты, *overload*,
Плиз, смена карты - download :wink:

----------


## Лев

> А чё мы тут вдвоём трындим?
> Нам третий тут необходим!


Вы не вдвоём - у каждого есть Муз иль Муза:smile:
Творите строки, но без перегруза:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Лев!!! Наш стихотворный муж!
Хрен писать ли... третьим буш?

----------


## Alenajazz

> третьим буш?


Квартет у нас уже, друзья!
Ах, голодна как африканский лев я :Vah:

----------


## overload

*Alenajazz*,
Нет львов у нас
да с африканского истока.
Вон, есть один - 
и то, с Ближайшего востока...

----------


## Skadi

> Квартет у нас уже, друзья!


Квартет, дуэт, трио иль соло...
На аватарке - кто тот славный 'клоун'? :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> Квартет у нас уже, друзья!
> Ах, голодна как африканский лев я


А квинта будет... если чо, то я...
Привет-респект-салам, друзья!

----------


## Alenajazz

> На аватарке


На аватарке моя солистка
Танцует что-то в стиле "диско"
Я мыслями на конкурсе ужЕ...
И беспокойно моей душе :Aga:

----------


## overload

Алён, Алён, Алён, Алён...
я чуть уже в тебя влюблён!!!

----------


## Skadi

> На аватарке моя солистка
> Танцует что-то в стиле "диско"


Там песенка уже вторая -
Тебя спокойно ожидает :smile:



> Алён, Алён, Алён, Алён...
> я чуть уже в тебя влюблён!!!


Ну, слава богу! уж дуэт -
Рассыпался весь наш квинтет :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алён, Алён, Алён, Алён...


А дОма - ноздри раздувая, 
похож в момент такой на три трамвая,
 испепеляя меня взглядом -
(возможно, выпью лучше яду)
Глядит мой муж... Эх, АлёнУш...

----------


## Skadi

> А дОма - ноздри раздувая,
> Глядит мой муж... Эх, АлёнУш...


Роман, привет!
Ты веселей на белый свет
Гляди - я шлю свою улыбку
Тебе с Алёной - как визитку :smile: :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> дуэт


В танце дуэт - это два однополых
вместе танцуют, а если танцоры
разного пола, зовутся те - пара.

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Я иду на свидание к моей Ирочке!!!

В руках моих цветов букет,
Конфеты и вино
И у меня сомнений нет.
Что быть нам вместе СУЖДЕНО!

Я рад общению, а Вы мне рады
Мы с Ирочкой уже 4 года как женаты...

----------


## Skadi

> В танце дуэт - это два однополых


В пенье дуэтном есть Он и Она -
Димка с Наташей, к примеру. Дана
Очарования сила им - прелесть!
Третьей всегда с ними спеть мне хотелось :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

> Глядит мой муж... Эх, АлёнУш...


А ты экрану глазки строишь, типа, здрасте!
Скелетик синенький влюбился... ни фига се!:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев!!! Наш стихотворный муж!
> Хрен писать ли... третьим буш?


Со счёта сбился - третий кто?
В ответ услышал: конь в пальто...

----------


## Alenajazz

> А ты экрану глазки строишь


Я, как обычно, ела
и на экран смотрела!

Не знала я, что он - скелет...
От страха  упала в анатомический кювет...

----------


## oskar_65

> Со счёта сбился - третий кто?
> В ответ услышал: конь в пальто...


Свистят они, как пули у виска...
И здесь болельщик ЦСКА?  :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> От страха упала в анатомический кювет...


Ты в морге холодном? - Тебе мой совет,
Сейчас же оденься - прикрой свой скелет:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> И Вы болельщик ЦСКА?


К спортивным играм не привязан,
Но форуму душой обязан...

----------


## oskar_65

> Но форуму душой обязан...


Не устыдясь высоких слов,
Май дарлинг, типа, унд май лов...:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Май дарлинг, типа, унд май лов...


Жена на днях аж два ведра грибов набрала -
Какой восторг! Вот это был улов!

----------


## oskar_65

> Какой восторг! Вот это был улов!


Мы по грибы в Карелии ходили..
Ни в жисть не видел я такого изобилья.

----------


## overload

> А дОма - ноздри раздувая,
> похож в момент такой на три трамвая,
> испепеляя меня взглядом -
> (возможно, выпью лучше яду)
> Глядит мой муж...


Я просто выразил на миг свою чувствинку.
Прикину,
что б моя сказала половинка)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> Жена на днях аж два ведра грибов набрала


Меня часто упрекают форумчане,
Мол, я много ем, на кухне до утра...
Я скажу на это , практически в отчаяньи:
"Есть среди нас, кто ест по два ведра!"

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я просто выразил на миг


Да всё нормально!
Что ты сразу сник? :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Alenajazz

*oskar_65*,
 Кстати, почему
называют ЦСКА конями?
Всё никак я не пойму...
Думаю ночами, днями.... :Tu:

----------


## oskar_65

> Кстати, почему
> называют ЦСКА конями?


Там, где нынче стадион у них,
Раньше были вроде бы конюшни...
Жили мерины.. ахалтекинцы... пони...
Так в наследство и осталось - Кони.

----------


## overload

> Что ты сразу сник?


Да щаз! 
Из моих уст
Вы не дождётесь негатива.
Я Оверлоад! Перегруз!
А не кусок презерватива.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А не кусок презерватива.


даже и не знаю как отреагировать
Никогда не видела этого изделия...
Знаю, что используют, чтобы контролировать
болезни и рождаемость... Но а как на деле,а?

----------


## oskar_65

> Я Оверлоад! Перегруз!


Да знаем, дяденька, не кипятись.
Здесь дамы всё-таки, окстись... :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> "Есть среди нас, кто ест по два ведра!"


Эк повернуло на еде:redface:
Не перестанешь - быть беде :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Не перестанешь - быть беде


Я не вижу в моём аппетите проблем!
Много двигаюсь, поэтому много и ем
И помимо подвижной работы
Есть у меня и другие заботы!

В подростковый период я выпивала одна 
литра три молока - и до дна, и до дна...
Не "сижу" на диетах, не считаю калорий
Не страдаю НИЧЕМ! И не рвусь в санаторий...

----------


## Лев

> В подростковый период я выпивала одна 
> литра три молока - и до дна, и до дна...


Вот это машина!
Но... без бензина...

----------


## oskar_65

> Не "сижу" на диетах, не считаю калорий
> Не страдаю НИЧЕМ! И не рвусь в санаторий...


Остаётся похлопать в ладошки!
Обожаю бифштексы и ложки.
Как у классика... где-то навроде:
"С таким счастьем и  на свободе!?":biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Обожаю бифштексы


Отбивные, ромштексы
Антрекоты, шашлык...
Только вот мамалыг
вкус не понят, отвык
организм мой от пресной
и нейтральной еды...
Лев опять укорит:
"недолго и до беды!":biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев опять укорит:
> "недолго и до беды!"


Тебя я напугал? Не стоит спора...
Что, жизнь по Льву ты строить любишь?
Покроешься ты коркой из укоров,
Коль думать за кого-то будешь.:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Покроешься ты коркой из укоров


Вспомнился один знакомый
(к сожалению, погиб -
утонул он в Ангаре, 
 дуру одну спас, а сам...)
Говорил Виталька фразу:
"Советую не советовать!"
Жаль, что в прозе вспомнила о нём...
Был он моей первою любовью...

----------


## oskar_65

"Советую не советовать!" :Ok: 
И на судьбу не сетовать...
Как ни печально, лучших мы теряем
На взлёте... и всё реже вспоминаем.

----------


## Alenajazz

> всё реже вспоминаем.


Нет, вспоминаем...
Он был из Омска...
Пел хорошо
и шутил без зла, тонко
был альпинистом
и настоящим мужчиной
Не стал он артистом,
 не воспитал сына....

----------


## oskar_65

> Не стал он артистом,
>  не воспитал сына....


Теперь это наша задача с тобой.
Я знаю, с небес наблюдают за мной.

----------


## PAN

Завершился круг...
Отрезаем в прошлое...
С Новым Годом, ДРУГ...
Ну... За всё хорошее... :br:

----------


## Лев

> Завершился круг...


Стоит ли ходить по кругу?
Прошептал на ухо другу...
Эволюции спираль -
В очередь январь, февраль...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

Нальём, друзья!.. За Новый Год!
За песни новые и строки!
За всех, кто пишет и поёт,
Танцует... творчески живёт.
За новые пути-дороги!

----------


## КП

> Эволюции спираль -


Эко Лев,ну ты и враль!!!!:eek:
Кто ж вводил в нее спираль?:biggrin:

Продолжая лейтмотив: :Aga: 
"На прогресс-презерватив"?:redface:
Чтоб сберечь цивилизацию
Упраздним  абортизацию!!!!

Поиск истины не долог
Коль филосов-гинеколог!!!:tongue:

----------


## КП

> В очередь январь, февраль...


В очередь,в очередь сукины дети!!!!!
Не прохиляют вам происки эти!!!!
Я занимал-видит бог-еще днем,
Место под солнцем за январем.....:mad:

Нет справедливости что-то на свете...
Лев!!!!Ты в натуре за это в ответе!!!!!:mad:

----------


## Лев

> Лев!!!!Ты в натуре за это в ответе!!!!!


Ответ за мной не заржавеет,
Уж солнце января алеет
И место осветИт твоё -
Вот справедливость, ЁМАЁ!!!



> Чтоб сберечь цивилизацию
> Упраздним абортизацию!!!!


Намёк на форумскую баню?:biggrin:
Так предложи админу всё заранее...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я занимал-видит бог-еще днем,
> Место под солнцем за январем..


Только на ТРИ ДНЯ мне уступите
место под солнцем!!! Вы уж простите,
что в тень вас сдвигаю...Просто мечтаю,
чтобы ансамбль мой стал лауреатом...
Сдвиньтесь в тенёчек, ребята!!!!!

----------


## Лев

*Alenajazz*,
 Мечтать не вредно -
 В народе говорят :Aga: 
 Не притворяйся бедной,
 Ансамбль твой - ЛАУРЕАТ!

----------


## overload

Вот прошёл и Новый год.
Год прошёл - и новый вот.
:biggrin:

----------


## КП

Нам сегодня Оверлод
Презентует новый год!!!

----------


## КП

> Вот прошёл и Новый год.
> Год прошёл - и новый вот.


Вот-вот. :Aga:  Вот-вот.
Завершился новый год.
Он 3 дня назад начался
И по-быстрому скончался.:frown:
Тоько я по@рать пошел-
Глядь-а он уже прошел. :Vah: 
И теперь встречаю вот
*"Суперновый новый год"!!!!*

----------


## Лев

> Тоько я по...


Решил писать стихи про лето,
А оказался в туалете. :Aga: 
************************
"Стихи на стенках туалета
Писать совсем не мудрено.
Среди ..... вы все - поэты,
Среди поэтов - вы .....!"
**********************
Тебе знакомы эти строчки?
Прими мой дружеский совет -
Чтобы не ставить больше точки(......),
Не строй из строчек туалет :Ha:

----------


## Kliakca

*Лев*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## КП

Только я поЖрать пошел
Лев по-свойму все прочел!!!!
Слово грубое "_пожрать_" 
Написал я через "ять"!!!
:biggrin:
Каждый в меру развращенья
Понимает сокращенья!!!! :Aga:

----------


## КП

> Решил писать стихи про лето,
> А оказался в туалете.


Да не думай ты про ЭТО,
Так и не наступит лето!!!
:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*КП*,
 Слово речённое - ложь.
 Шифр - вынь да положь.
 А любителям сокращений
 Нет новогодних угощений:tongue:

----------


## Sens

Чесной компании привет! 
да будет смысл, да будет свет!
Сокращенье понимает каждый житель СНГ:
Поздравляю всех с НГ!

----------


## КП

Лев - не житель СНГ
Не поймет твое НГ!!!!

Так прочтет тебя сейчас:
*"С Новым Горем",чтоб всех вас......:* :Vah: 


Льву Шафиру неприятно
Понимать стихи превратно.:frown:

Привлекать к работе надо
Шифровальщиков Массада!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

уже в салат с лицом помятым,
упал дветысячи девятый,
и скоро рядом упадет, 
дветысячи десятый год!

----------


## КП

> уже в салат с лицом помятым,
> упал дветысячи девятый,
> и скоро рядом упадет, 
> дветысячи десятый ...вот!


В "дветысячидевятый" раз
Он в нужный час 
"*Упал*" у вас? :Tu: 

Такой "нон-стоп",
Интеллигенция,
Уже не "стеб"-
А импотенция.... :Vah: 

Проблема эта от вина
А не от "острого ума".... :Aga: 

Скорее бросить нужно пить...
И может быть,и может быть...:rolleyes:

В дветысячи десятый раз
Не подведет он больше вас...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Растворились где-то люди...
Здесь общения не будет?
......................:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Растворились где-то люди...
> Здесь общения не будет?


Посещай почаще здесь -
И народ прибудет весь...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вот и я на огонек!
Сяду скромно на пенек. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Вот и я на огонек!
> Сяду скромно на пенек. . .


Как твой начался денёк?
Всё ли успеваешь в срок?
Как растёт Мадиночка,
Доченька-красивочка? :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Утро радует прям очень!
Началось с улыбки дочи. . .
Все ладится,все спорится
И с мужем мы не ссоримся.
. . .
Хочу я в колледж на часок!
Меня Вы примите,дружок?
Быть может я приеду
Во вторник или среду :) .

----------


## Skadi

Тебя мы примем в день любой!
Ведь, колледж - дом такой же твой!
Тебя здесь помнят, любят, ждут
И в гости каждый раз зовут  :flower: 

Я рада, что живёшь ты в счастье!
Обходит пусть тебя ненастье!  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо,милая моя! :)
Того же Вам желаю я!

----------


## raduga2173

А я желаю людям счастья,
Чтоб не было у Вас ненастья!
Ни за окном, и ни в душе, 
Ни на работе, ни в семье!

----------


## PAN

*Skadi*,
 Оля... Брось скуку...
Возьми веник в руку,
Вымети пыль 
.................... из темы,
А мы,
Тем временем, стол накроем..........
Ммм...:rolleyes:.......:biggrin:
Устороим???...:wink:

----------


## Skadi

Паш, не в скуке дело...в грусти.
Может, всё пройдёт. Отпустит.
Стол накроем, всё устроим
И, конечно же, утроим
Света сильное влиянье,
Доброты, тепла касанье.
В этой теме пусть царит
Радость творчества! Налит
Мой бокал уж до краёв...
Выпить кто со мной готов? :rolleyes:

----------


## Лайн

Всё отпустит.Не грусти.
Мимо не смогла пройти:smile:
Выпью я с тобой до дна,
Пусть царит здесь доброта!

----------


## PAN

Грустью - сердце светлеет...
Скукой - душа болеет... :Aga: 
Чаю налью и выпью с тобою... :br: 
Крепче - никак... А хотел бы... не скрою...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мой бокал уж до краёв...
> Выпить кто со мной готов?


******
Я бокал свой поднимаю!
Приглашенье принимаю. :flower: 

Вас давно хочу просить,
Меня немного просветить.
Кто автор тех картин прекрасных,
Что в темах я встречаю разных:
То ангел на крыльце сидит,
С балкона девушка глядит,
Так утончённо в аватаре
Картины тоже размещали.
Кто написал их? Не секрет?
Я буду ждать от Вас ответ…. :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Кто автор тех картин прекрасных


Анжел, картиночки все эти
Беру, конечно, в интернете.
Кто автор? к своему стыду,
Ни одного не назову... :Oj: 
Картинка в сердце отзовётся,
Вмиг в моей папке остаётся.
Люблю рассматривать я их.
Бывает, к ним подходит стих,
До этого уж сочинённый.
Или, картинкой вдохновлённый,
Возникнет новый. Не всегда
Я помещаю их сюда.
Слова своей владеют силой.
С недавних пор я изменила
Своей традиции - вставлять
В стихи картинки. Оттенять,
Порой, стихи, нужды особой
Не вижу. Хватит царства слова  :flower: 



> Чаю налью и выпью с тобою...


Паша, чай и я люблю!
С удовольствием налью
Ароматного с лимоном -
Выпью с еле слышным стоном
Наслаждения! Как классно!
Думаю, со мной согласен  :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Картинка в сердце отзовётся,
> Вмиг в моей папке остаётся.


Картины Вами собраны со вкусом:  :flower: 
Портреты светлых лиц; сюжеты.
Вот это, (для меня) действительно искусство,
Когда  Любуешься и Думаешь, при этом.
Пастельных красок мягкая игра,
Не только в мир поэзии уносит.
Такая нежная,  простая  красота.
Душа ещё её увидеть просит.
И вот поэтому, Вам честно признаЮсь,
Заочно, разделяя Ваше мненье, 
Я тоже папку завела для них свою
Копирую, и новых ожидаю с нетерпеньем.
Хотя Вы правы, что картины и стихи, 
Самостоятельную жизнь прожить «желают»,
Чтоб люди насладиться каждыми могли.
Пусть смотрят на одно, другое вспоминают.:smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Хорошие мои,желаю доброй ночи!
Пусть сладкий сон смыкает ваши очи. . .

----------


## overload

Сон! Как хочется в кровать!
Было бы ура,
если б завтра не вставать
в семь ноль пять утра.

Как с таким ужиться?
Может, не ложиться?

----------


## Kliakca

> Как с таким ужиться?
> Может, не ложиться?


Может лучше спички,
Под твои реснички?:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Может, лучше спицы
под мои ресницы.

----------


## Kliakca

Он совсем не кровожадный,
Хоть на глазики не жадный.
Выпьет ночью, рюмок пять,
Вспомнит даже чью-то мать.

Может утром он проснётся,
Скромно солнцу улыбнётся
И забудет свой оскал.
*overload* не зубоскал!!!

----------


## Лев

> Может, лучше спицы
> под мои ресницы.


"Поднимите мне веки" - 
Н.В.Гоголь про Вия писал...
Знаменитым навеки
Он в истории стал...



> overload не зубоскал!!!


Не улыбнётся - не увидишь его зубы...
Нет настроения - в улыбке не раздвинешь губы...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

У меня в душе жаркая погода!
Доченьке уже половинка года.
. . .   
Уткнусь в родную макушку,
Посплю, пока есть не попросит.
Любимая наша девчушка
Счастье в наш дом приносит.
Пол-года. . . Не возраст! Но все же. . .
Эпоха для нас малышкой.
Она нам всего дороже!
Мы ею живем и дышим.
Ближе целого света
Девочка с темными глазками.
Роднее на свете нету!
Мадиночка - девочка-сказка!

----------


## Skadi

> У меня в душе жаркая погода!
> Доченьке уже половинка года


Диан, полгода - тоже дата!
И отмечать теперь всегда ты
Их будешь: год иль полтора -
Растёт так быстро детвора!
Моим-то вон уж сколько лет!
Гнездо покинут - плакать вслед...
Какое счастье - наши дети!
Они смеются - мир так светел :smile:



> Я тоже папку завела для них свою
> Копирую, и новых ожидаю с нетерпеньем


Надеюсь, мы увидим, может,
Картинки, что Вас растревожить
Смогли, заставив дрогнуть сердце,
Желать смотреть - не насмотреться :rolleyes:



> Всё отпустит.Не грусти.
> Мимо не смогла пройти


Свет, теперь другое дело -
Грусть куда-то улетела.
Может быть, когда вернётся...
Но сейчас душа смеётся  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> У меня в душе жаркая погода!
> Доченьке уже половинка года.





> Какое счастье - наши дети!
> Они смеются - мир так светел


*Растут, играя, наши дети.
Жизнь беззаботна малыша.
И в каждом лучик солнца светит,
И улыбается душа!*:rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Так тихо тут, не видно даже мыши. . .
Спят мирным сном тут строчки и стихи.
И если кто-нибудь меня услышит,
Пускай подарит мне цветы!
Шучу. . . Мне хватит пары строчек
О настроении, цветах и о весне.
Без ухищрений и дурных пустых примочек
Скажите пару слов Дианке,то есть мне:-).

----------


## Alenajazz

> Скажите пару слов Дианке,то есть мне


Диана, привет!
Словесный букет
в 17 ноль пять тебе подарю!
Идёт тёплый дождь
По телику - вождь
встречает закат, провожает зарю...

----------


## Лев

> Скажите пару слов Дианке,то есть мне:-).


Немного, без словесного поноса,:rolleyes:
Скажу тебе: "Привет!"
И сколько б не было вопросов,
Пусть ты услышишь хоть один ответ :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Без ухищрений и дурных пустых примочек
> Скажите пару слов Дианке,то есть мне:-).


Это вам...
С до-чей... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Позитив чей???:rolleyes:
Читай по гу-бам...:wink:...:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ну вот и тишине сказали 'нет!',
Все, кто послал Дианке свой привет.
Алёнка, Лев и Паша,
Благодарю! Дианка ваша. . .

----------


## overload

Слов красивые четы
в монолит слились моментом.
А читаешь - и мечты
разлетелись по фрагментам.

Эх, добавить бы указ
в стиховую паутину,
чтобы все фрагменты враз
собрались в одну картину.


:smile::smile::smile:
Это просто эпиграммка...
Оверлоада программка.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> А читаешь - и мечты
> разлетелись по фрагментам.


В жизни много есть моментов -
В каждом множество фрагментов...
Как из кубиков когда-то сложится картина
И возникнет в памяти златая середина:smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Назвать себя мечтой нет права, 
Ну а - фрагмент мечты - скромнее,право.

----------


## Лев

> Назвать себя мечтой нет права, 
> Ну а - фрагмент мечты - скромнее,право.


Создавший нас по Своему Подобию, 
Он фрагментировал Себя.
Стремление к нему не запретит надгробие -
Объединимся в Нём, Любя!

----------


## overload

Чтоб средь фрагментов не кататься, я
решил, что есть дефрагментация.
Дефрагментировал свой мозг - 
фрагмент мечты оставил возг...

----------


## Лев

> Дефрагментировал свой мозг - 
> фрагмент мечты оставил возг...


Похоже йогой ты занялся :Vah:  -
От мыслей мозг освобождался?:rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Фрагмент мечты стучит ногами!
Я не поддамся! Буду с вами!

----------


## Лев

> Фрагмент мечты стучит ногами!
> Я не поддамся! Буду с вами!


Форумозависимость тут явная -
ДианГноз :Vah:  окончательный... :Aga: 
эФэМ - девчонка славная :flower: 
А форум замечательный.:rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

Что в теме не видать не зги?:frown:
Все фрагментируют мозгИ?:tongue:

----------


## Лев

> Что в теме не видать не зги?


Но в тему, как лунатик,
Зашла с косой *Касатик*. :Vah: 
Траву там накосила
И... косячок скурила :Ha:

----------


## Skadi

Чуть-чуть осталось - три, четыре...
С работы - вновь к своей квартире!
Конец ещё одной неделе!
Когда же отпуск, в самом деле?!
Уже на финишной прямой -
Зовёт и манит выпускной!

----------


## PAN

> Что в теме не видать


Не пора ли нам... начать???...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Не пора ли нам... начать???.


Нету сил уже молчать?
Что же - тролей вы прогнали,
А нам пока не наливали!
Так что кружечки подставим,
И коньяк на стол поставим!

Давай наливааааааааааааааай!! :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Пятница, мммм...мать...
Цивилисты в пляс!!!
На клиентов наплевать...
А им на нас...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*МОРО*,
*PAN*,
Собрались два юриста 
И стали наливать.
По сто и вновь по триста :Vah: 
Да пивом запивать :br:

----------


## PAN

Опосля водки пиво???... :Vah: 
В глазах будет криво...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Блинчики с творогом,
Блинчики с мясом...
Мир христианский
постом опоясан...:confused:
Блинчики с мясом
мужчинам отдам,
Блинчики с творогом -
Лакомство дам :rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

Вот такая Пятница,
Все же я не Пьяница,
А может все же Пьяница?
Эх, гуляем.. Пятница!

----------


## Skadi

Говорят, что пятница
Тельцам улыбается.
А тельцы-то рады как!
Можно плюхнуться в гамак
Или съездить на природу,
Плюнув на сыру погоду,
Какой рыбки половить,
От души пивка попить...
Это я не про себя,
Я ж - не только вся семья :rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Тельцам - ништяк...
а Козероги
ломают о компьютер ноги.
Или - 
компьютер от ноги...
хоть на руках с него беги.

----------


## Skadi

> Тельцам - ништяк...
> а Козероги


Эх, козероги...
Что с них взять?
Слабо компьютер
забодать...
Коли нельзя 
четвертовать,
Хоть прокричать:
ядрёна мать!
Кто тут хозяин -
я иль кнопки?!
И компу дать по
...голой попке...:tongue:

----------


## overload

> Слабо компьютер
> забодать...


Эпитет, собственно, богатый...
ты намекаешь - *я рогатый*? :smile:

----------


## MOPO

Эх, Тельцам и Козерогам,
Хулиганам, Недотрогам,
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Но есть еще и Близнецы,
Выпивохи, подлецы!
Соберемся за столом,
Выпьем, если вам не в лом!

----------


## Skadi

> ты намекаешь - я рогатый?


Про рог из слова я узнала,
Ведь, козерог включает рог -
Второй всего лишь в слове слог :wink:
Я убедительно сказала? :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> есть еще и Близнецы


Близнецам привет особый!
Но смотреть здесь надо в оба!
Шутка ль дело - адвокат -
Нечисть посылает в Ад...
Чтобы не робеть слегка,
Чуть плесну себе в бокал :rolleyes:

----------


## overload

За рог - спасибо фатеру
и муттеру,

я лучше отшибу его
компьютеру.

----------


## Skadi

> За рог - спасибо фатеру
> и муттеру


Да нафиг этот гороскоп!
Им - любоваться в телескоп...
Дают жизнь фатеры и муттеры,
Чтоб побеждали мы компьютеры  :Ok:

----------


## Касатик

> Но есть еще и Близнецы,
> Выпивохи, подлецы!
> Соберемся за столом,
> Выпьем, если вам не в лом!


Позовите Водолея,
Он к столу всегда поспеет!
Не подлец, не выпивоха,
Будет вам со мной неплохо! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Позовите Водолея


Водолей, он воду льёт -
Наш народ её не пьёт...:rolleyes:
В гости Бахуса зовём -
Бог вина, с тобой мы пьём :Aga:

----------


## Касатик

> Водолей, он воду льёт -


Правда, Лев, он воду льёт,
Только...сам её не пьёт!:rolleyes:
Хотя, изредка бывает -
Когда водку запивает! :Oj:

----------


## PAN

Запью водою водку
Заем селёдку хлебом... :Vah: 
Эх... Мне бы щаз селёдку...
И хлеб.. И водку мне бы...:rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> Да нафиг этот гороскоп!
> Им - любоваться в телескоп...



Знак гороскопа мой-Ов*е*н.
Баран я,а не супермен.
Пою клиентам песни я.
Хреновой будет пенсия....:frown:


P.S:
_Овена или Овена
Как нИ!!! крути-хреновина...._ :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Знак гороскопа мой-Овен.


Я - Овен и ты Овен,
Жизнь идёт без перемен.
Был когда-то пионер -
Станешь ты песнионер:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Знак гороскопа мой-Овен


Овен Тельцу собрат по стаду!
Хоть, с нами часто нету сладу,
Пусть нрав у нас порой крутой
(не стой под правою рукой!), 
Дадим отпор беде любой :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Хоть, с нами часто нету сладу,
> Пусть нрав у нас порой крутой


Оля...
Держи цветочек... :flower: 
Хоть много точек,
Но нам, тельцам
(Телец я сам),
Жизнь воздает за этот нрав...
Иль я не прав???

----------


## Skadi

> Телец я сам


Тельцов закаливает жизнь,
Так горячо порой – держись!
Но унывать нам ни к чему,
Мы - оптимисты, ко всему!
Так ты – Телец, Паш? Как приятно!
Не знала ране я  - досадно…
Постой, а ты какой Телец?
Апрельский? Майский мОлодец? :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Постой, а ты какой Телец?
> Апрельский? Майский мОлодец?


http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=277

----------


## Skadi

Ещё поближе - ах, как славно!
И неспроста всё это - явно :wink:

Хочу я вот что рассказать:
Поехали мы отдыхать
Сегодня на водохранилище,
Не взяв с собой удилище.
Так, на разведку, в первый раз...
КрасОты радовали глаз!
Вода - как море, дно - песок!
Прекрасный райский уголок!
Ловили рыбу мы руками!
Она мелькала меж ногами  :Aga: 
Такую вот поймала дочь
И отпустила её прочь 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1331141m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Иль я не прав???


Ты PAN иль барин, значит прав
И проявляешь барский:wink: нрав.
Я - Лев и не могу быть прав :Tu: ,
Но иногда могу сказать я - "гав":biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Ты PAN иль барин,


Наш ПАН не барин.Он - юрист.
И даже в кризис -оптимист.
Ест пищу с рук.Бежит на свист.
В суде за деньги пляшет твист. :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*КП*,
 Обижаешь, тезка???
Жизнь проста, небрОска...
Без руки и свиста,
И в судах - без твиста...

А деньги? Что ж... 
Ты не берешь???:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Зашла отметиться я к вам.
Надеюсь, рады вы друзьям?!

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Ух ты... :Vah: 
Как ты глазами...:rolleyes:
Побудешь с нами???:wink:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> ...
> В суде за деньги пляшет твист.


PAN честный, добрый,бескорыстный...
Судить за деньги?! Да ни в жизни!

----------


## Skadi

Приветик! Добрый вечер всем!
К стихам + я клубнику ем :rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

побыть мне  вами только в радость.
клубника...ммм...какая сладость.

----------


## КП

> PAN честный, добрый,бескорыстный...
> Судить за деньги?! Да ни в жизни!


Наш Пан бесспoрнo не свинья.
Не прокурор и не судья.
И с рук не ест.И свист не слышит.
К Волдеду он неровно дышит.:eek: :Aga:

----------


## КП

> Обижаешь, тезка???
> Жизнь проста, небрОска...


Сдается мне,что неспроста
Он вставил фразу: _"жизнь проста"_ :Aga: 
Внес в протокол  не "в назиданье".
На всякий случай.:eek:В оправданье....:biggrin:
Он вправду опытный юрист.
Все предусмотрит.Будет чист.:biggrin:


(Все что пишу-все не в серьез.
Беззлобный треп,шучу,курьез.)

----------


## Skadi

Желанье странное такое...
На всё и вся махнуть рукою
И скрыться в тридевять земель,
В какой беззвёздочный отель...

----------


## PAN

> И скрыться в тридевять земель,
> В какой беззвёздочный отель...


Оль, что с тобою???
Кст... в июле устрою...

----------


## PAN

> (Все что пишу-все не в серьез.
> Беззлобный треп,шучу,курьез.)


Да что ты, Тёзка, не вопрос...:rolleyes:
(Убъю беззлобно... не всерьез...  :Ha: )............:biggrin:

----------


## КП

Ты не пугай нас.Эдак так
С тобой начнется депресняк:frown:

----------


## Лев

> С тобой начнется депресняк


Депрессии подвержен кое-кто
От беспощадной метлы PANа.
А мы нальём пивка по сто,
По двести и по триста граммов :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

> Ты не пугай нас.Эдак так
> С тобой начнется депресняк


Не пугайся, не грусти...
И меня за всё прости... :br: 
Никакого бану
Применять не стану...

----------


## PAN

> А мы нальём пивка по сто,
> По двести и по триста граммов


Итого шестьсот??
Ну народ
дает...
По три литра на улыбку - 
А потом достанем скрипку,
Арфу, бубен, балалайку...
Соберем деффченок в стайку...
И забацаем гопак...

С шестисот не сможем так...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Солнце, вроде бы, с утра!
А бумаг лежит гора...
Мне бы горку ту осилить,
А не то начальство...спилит
Да под самый корешок...
М-да, вот так-то вот, дружок :confused:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Бумаги осилить я Вам желаю.
Утро с улыбки своей начинаю.
Доча играет в манеже,смеется.
Кажется, день мой вполне удается.

----------


## Skadi

Осилим! Подумаешь, нам не впервой
Справляться с любою бумажной горой!
Ведь, самое главное - дети смеются,
И в сердце улыбки навек остаются! 

Диан, спасибо! ;)))

----------


## Лев

> Осилим! Подумаешь, нам не впервой
> Справляться с любою бумажной горой!


Изводим рулоны на горы бумажные :Vah: 
И стонут леса под пилой дровосеков.
А люди цивильные и очень важные,
От рядовых и до генсеков
Изничтожают рулоны бумажные :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> А люди цивильные и очень важные,
> От рядовых и до генсеков


Казалось, что это - бумажка!
Но без неё ты - как букашка.
Дела творим всегда большие,
И строчки на листах - живые,
Всем подтвердят, что факты были!
Бумаги пишем не для пыли :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Бумаги пишем не для пыли


Писал о рулонах бумажных, :Aga: 
Не знал, что на них можно писАть.
А кто это очень отважный
ПисАть захотел не для пыли
На этих рулонах? Как знать?:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> А мы нальём по сто,
> По двести и по триста граммов





> По три литра на улыбку - 
> А потом достанем ..балалайку...
> Соберем деффченок в стайку...


Рамечтались алкаши...
Пьете так,что свет туши!:mad:
Всех,кто гнет такую тему
В желтый дом-и под систему!!! :Aga: 
Будет там вам балалайка
И синюх-девчонок стайка.:biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

Последний аккорд. Сорвалась. Убежала.
И кажется, в Рай я с разбегу попала!
Три дня оторвав у забот и работы.
Я тело и душу сняла с эшафота.
Пицундские сосны на скалах, и море.
Сбежала я в маленький Рай – Дивноморье.
Рыбалка, прогулки, купанья, безделье,
По скалам – вверх-вниз, ещё то веселье.
Короче, план выполнен, отдых удАлся,
Даже мой сын за три дня умотался.
А главное, я стариков повидала.
Они у меня, ещё те экстремалы.
Сегодня вернулась и плачет природа,
Не хочется завтра идти на работу.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1357604.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/1351460.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

> Рамечтались алкаши...
> Пьете так,что свет туши!
> Всех,кто гнет такую тему
> В желтый дом-и под систему!!!
> Будет там вам балалайка
> И синюх-девчонок стайка.


После антиалкогольной пропаганды
Смолкла лира :Tu: . Буйные таланты
С глаз *К*а*П*э неслышно убрались,
С кем хотели, с тем оторвалИсь!:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Добрый вечер,люд честной!!!
Вас порадую собой...

----------


## PAN

> Добрый вечер,люд честной!!!
> Вас порадую собой...


Слов нет...:biggrin:

Доче привет... :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*PAN*,
 Какие вы немногословные,
 На рифмы строчек скромные...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Краткость тут вполне уместна.
Для приветствия прелестна.
...
Всем желаю дня удачи!
Только так,а не иначе!

----------


## Лев

> Краткость тут вполне уместна.
> Для приветствия прелестна.
> ...
> Всем желаю дня удачи!
> Только так,а не иначе!
> __________________


Дважды два - уже четыре,
Разговоров круг пошире... :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

писать можно долго и нудно.
Это легко,не трудно.
А можно парою слов
Выразить гнев иль любовь.

----------


## КП

> А можно парою слов
> Выразить гнев иль любовь.


*Обожаю мерзавца,люблю паразита!:mad:
Это как-то примерно вот так зазвучит,а?*:eek:

----------


## Лев

> А можно парою слов
> Выразить гнев иль любовь.


Как знать, как слово отзовётся?
Напишешь вот... в ответ другой взовьётся:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Обожаю мерзавца,люблю паразита


Это с любовью :Aga: 



> Это как-то примерно вот так зазвучит,а?


Это во гневе:mad:

----------


## Касатик

> Какие вы немногословные,
> На рифмы строчек скромные...


Известно нам испокон века,
Что скромность украшает человека :Oj: 
И слово сказанное - ложь,
Как против истины пойдешь? :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Что скромность украшает человека
> И слово сказанное - ложь,


 :Aga: Конечно ложь, что украшает...
       За скромностью себя скрывает
       Тот, открыться кто желает:rolleyes:
       А для чего нас форум собирает?

----------


## Касатик

Игра из слов, но тем не менее :Ok: 
Я поддержу стихотворение, :Oj: 
Чтоб тему нам не утопить!...
Желаю всем лирично жить! :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

И снова день, и снова свет,
И снова шлю я всем привет.

----------


## Лев

> И снова день, и снова свет,
> И снова шлю я всем привет.


Снится мне сон -
Получил я привет.
Я ищу, где же он,
А его там и нет...:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Чтоб тему нам не утопить!...
> Желаю всем лирично жить!


Живу лирично...
Дела - отлично...
Работа??? - Калассно...
Да всё прекрасно...

Одно  тревожно -
Жара... Жить сложно...
Мотор не тянет...
Боюсь, что встанет...

----------


## overload

Наш Паша самых честных правил
свой орган очень нагружал,
но мощность не туда направил - 
и не мотор, а *он* лежал.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мне даже жалко пашу стало,
Как плохо,коль машина встала.

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> Мне даже жалко пашу стало,
> Как плохо,коль машина встала.


Машина встала?!
Вы о чем?!
Да не о том моторе речь!
PAN, солнце, к доктору бегом!
Сердечко надобно беречь! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> и не мотор, а *он* лежал.





> Как плохо,коль машина встала.





> Да не о том моторе речь!


Какая трансформация
От первой информации:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Всех с новым днем я поздравляю,
Сердца свои беречь желаю.
Моторы,впрочем,тоже...
пешечком в день погожий
пройтись не помешает...
Здоровьица желаю!!!

----------


## Лев

> Сердца свои беречь желаю.
> Моторы,впрочем,тоже...


Ну, если вместо сердца пламенный мотор,
Нам не грозят болезни и... запор:biggrin:
Полезно всем ходить ногами,
Если компьютер тоже с нами :Ha:

----------


## КП

> *Полезно* всем ходить ногами,
> Если компьютер тоже с нами


А если нет компа у чела
То с этим челом дело-швах. :Tu: 
Не овладеть без гугла с телом:
Нет пользы никакой в ногах.:eek:

Без ноутбука пешеходу
И смысла не ходить,уроду!!!:mad:

----------


## Лев

> Без ноутбука пешеходу


Ты в технике, КП, отстал :Aga: 
Через мобилу в Интернет не посылал?

----------


## КП

> Ты в технике, КП, отстал
> Через мобилу в Интернет не посылал?



Читал те стоки возмущенно!:mad:
Послали ТАК что слов аж нет: :Tu: 
Не просто на йух.Извращенно:
"Через мобилу в интернет".... :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Читал те стоки возмущенно!


Разве "стоки" читают? :Vah: 
Да, они возмущают,
Если льются бесхозно
Все до кучи навозной.:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Разве "стоки" читают?


Бывает,что сдуру и "строки" читают. :Aga: 
Одних эти вирши до слез умиляют.:rolleyes:
Других(аллергичных)они раздражают.:mad:
А третьих(несдержанных)враз возбуждают. :Oj: 
Четвертых (наивных) они устрашают, :Vah: 
И бабы с испуга дебилов рожают. :Tu: 
Но в целом они ни кому не мешают
Читать или нет-люди сами решают. :Ha:

----------


## Лев

> Но в целом они ни кому не мешают


Должно быть так, но в жизни не бывает -
Всегда найдётся тот, кому мешает... :Ha:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вот и я сижу с мобилы...
Очень уж удобно.
ЭХ! Уже я и забыла
Рук полет свободный.

----------


## overload

А я с компа сижу, итить
его железну мать.
Его давно хочу убить
и завалиться спать.

----------


## PAN

> Его давно хочу убить
> и завалиться спать.


Но...
Не суждено...
:wink:...:biggrin:

----------


## КП

Что за дела!!!Какой балбес
Сюда направил МЧС?
Читать без смеха не могу
Черезвычайный стих Шойгу

----------


## PAN

Чрезвычайно и полномочно...
Срочно...
Прошу всех:
ПОТУШИТЕ СМЕХ!!!
У моего тезки, 
Что сидит неброско...
В галстуке и очках...
С пультом и при делах... :Ha: ....:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Чрезвычайно и полномочно...
> Срочно...


Такими деловыми-срочными
Послы бывают полномочными. :Aga: 
На дип-приеме проторчи
И станешь полон ты мочи. :frown:
В японии все лица желты...:eek:
"Где туалет?"-"Да а посол ты!" :Tu:

----------


## PAN

Посол японский??? Скорее датский.....
Зачес широкий и залихватский...
Губа надменно.. чуть-чуть небрежно...
И пальчик в пультик... краснея... нежно...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Добрый вечер!
Рады встрече?

----------


## Лев

> Добрый вечер!
> Рады встрече?


Кто встрече с мечтою не рад?
Радость, как водопад...:smile:

----------


## КП

> И пальчик в пультик... краснея... нежно...


Наш эм-че-зсник подозрительный :eek:
Не знал,что пульт мой сверхчуствительный.... :Oj:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Все молчат,молчу и я...
Как дела у вас,друзья?

----------


## Лев

> Как дела у вас,друзья


Хороши у нас дела -
Голова ещё цела...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Что голова - то ловко.
Была б цела головка...


(ЗЫ: микрофонная...)

----------


## Лев

> Была б цела головка...


Не уронишь микрофон -
Тогда будет целым он...

----------


## КП

> Сообщение от overload: Была б цела головка...		
> Не уронишь микрофон -
> Тогда будет целым он...


И пеньи лабуха,да и в момент "имения"
Необходимы навык и умения.kuku
Чтоб сохранить головку и настройку
Надежней выбирайте "стойку".:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Чтобы в тонусе всем быть,
Нужно меньше пива пить,
Спортом всяким заниматься,
Ну и чаще улыбаться... =)))

----------


## Лев

> Чтобы в тонусе всем быть,
> Нужно меньше пива пить,


Поучи-ка старичков
Сколько нужно пива пить.
Хватит ли на это слов,
Чтоб из них стишок сложить?:tongue:

----------


## PAN

Игорь, Паша... :br: 

Не устаю я вами восхищаться...
Краснею, ржу... Но не к чему придраться...

----------


## Лев

> Не устаю я вами восхищаться...
> Краснею, ржу... Но не к чему придраться...


Однако, хочется так, между прочим,
Спустить в корзину - очень-очень?:rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> Чтобы в тонусе всем быть,
> Нужно меньше пива пить,
> Спортом всяким заниматься,
> Ну и чаще улыбаться... =)))


Ва-а-аще не пью.:mad:
И лыбюсь как дурак.:smile:
А "тонуса" все нет.:frown:
И как-то все не так.... :Tu: 

Фрагмент,разъясни момент:

Осколки чьей такой мечты,
Чего-чего четыре штуки:
Четыре "МЕ" или четыре "ТЫ"?:eek:
Ведь это важно для науки!!  :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Науке это неизвестно.
Гадать и думать бесполезно.
Мечтой назваться нету права,
Фрагмент мечты - скромнее,право...
Четверка ж букву заменила.
Ну вроде все Вам объяснила.

----------


## КП

Фрагмент,не напугай ребенка!!!!
В твоем названьи - "рас4лененка!" :Vah: 
Напоминает НИК однако
Последствия трудов маньяка.... :Vah: 

(Не обижайся-просто шутка!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: )

----------


## Лев

> Фрагмент,не напугай ребенка!!!!


КП пытался напугать Фрагмент,
Помог Фрагменту честный мент.
КП скрутил, арестовал
И... поместил его в подвал :Aga:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Помог Фрагменту честный мент.


Ну не смешите вы меня!
Какая глупая  фигня!:biggrin:
Не наступил еще момент
Чтоб был в реале "честный мент". :Tu:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

На шутки я не обижаюсь,
В ответ открыто улыбаюсь.
=)))

----------


## Лев

> Ну не смешите вы меня!


КП не хочет улыбаться.
Не хочет он и посмеяться.
Все дни КП, нахмурив брови,
Переживает своё горе :Aga: :frown:

----------


## КП

> КП не хочет улыбаться.
> Не хочет он и посмеяться.
> Все дни КП, нахмурид брови,
> Переживает своё горе


Гнусный пасквиль,клевета!!!
Какая ,право, "*Лев*ота"!!!! :Vah: 
Придумал горе-ты о чем????:mad:
Как дам по  :Jopa:  кирпичем!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Как дам по  кирпичем!!!!!


Мой зад тут вовсе ни причём :Aga: 
Ты пишешь кое-что о чём
И это вдохновляет на ответ.
Ты - Муза или Муз? Привет тебе привет:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Ты - Муза или Муз? Привет тебе привет


_"Ты жива еще моя старушка?
Жив и я.Привет тебе привет"_
Ты верни кирпич.Он не игрушка.:mad:
Не носи в кармане-смысла нет.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ты верни кирпич...


Кирпичи ушли на стройку дачи,
Я в кармане больше не ношу.
В нём ключи и мелочь скачет -
Щекотно, я хохочу:biggrin:

----------


## КП

Значит "мелочь-а приятно?" :Oj: :eek:
Ты ведешь себя развратно!!! :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Ты ведешь себя развратно!


Я не вратарь 
И на воротах не стою.
Пробей или ударь,
Мяч не поймаю, но спою...

----------


## КП

> Пробей или ударь,


Куда ударь?:eek:Ну ты артист....
А может садомазохист???? :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

Опять отпад,
лишь только взгляд :biggrin:
*Лев* и *КП* слегка
творят!
Щедрот словами
поиграют,
Поспят и снова начинают :tongue:

----------


## overload

> Как дам по кирпичем!!!!!


Вот стоит хоть на день
от вас уйти - 
так всё про жопу,
вашу рифм ити...

----------


## Skadi

> так всё про *жопу*,
> вашу рифм ити...


Наверно, часто
в детстве им влетало,
И это место 
больше всех страдало :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ну ты артист....


Я был артистом,
В оркестре я играл.
В детсаде мазал мазохистов,
Использовал при этом кал :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> В детсаде мазал мазохистов,
> Использовал при этом кал


Я так и думала,
что Лев был шалунишкой
И из шпаны -
отчаянным мальчишкой :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Наверно, часто
> в детстве им влетало,
> И это место 
> больше всех страдало


Был розгами от мамы бит
За дело или не за дело.
Я мать хочу благодарить
За то. что мне влетело:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Был розгами от мамы бит


Увы, я знаю, что это такое...
Самой от вожжей не было отбоя!
Они на стенке на гвозде висели
И виды часто на меня имели :rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> Я был артистом,


Кто был артистом-им остался.
Потом бы кем не подвизался. :Ok: 
На личности стоит клеймо.
Ничем не смоется оно. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Кто был артистом-им остался.


Хорош, КП, был твой пример :Aga: 
Так значит я артист-песнионер:rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> Так значит я артист-песнионер


И юным лабухам пример!:smile:
Есть образец, к чему стремиться:
Всю жизнь лабать и чтоб не спиться. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Всю жизнь лабать и чтоб не спиться.


Я в питии умерен,
Что не сопьюсь - уверен:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Я в питии умерен,
> Что не сопьюсь - уверен


И я не пойду по запойной тропе...
Вот с кем бы я выпил... Так это с Ке-Пе...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Вот с кем бы я выпил... Так это с Ке-Пе..


Коль так, он поставит большой самовар,
Под чай с карамелью ты выпустишь пар(алко...) :Aga:

----------


## КП

> Коль так, он поставит большой самовар,
> Под чай с карамелью ты выпустишь пар(алко...)


От вредных избавились мы "пережитков"-
Есть много приятных,полезных напитков!!! :Ok: 
Когда же нельзя пренебречь угощеньем
То пью алкоголь я с большим отвращеньем.. :Fie:                 ..

----------


## Skadi

Мужчины женщин 
исключают из беседы?
Ну и подумаешь! 
Одни здесь только ДЕДЫ :tongue:

----------


## overload

А я не дед,
и я не против, чтоб
присутствовали женщины здесь.
Во, б...!

----------


## Лев

> Во, б...!


Ну, допиши словечко - ВОБЛА :Aga: 
Нагрянет пива любителей шобла :Pivo:  :Vah:

----------


## Лайн

А мы все здесь,
Мы рядом ходим.
И мимо темы не проходим :Connie 5: 
( я про женщин, а не про воблу :Oj: )

----------


## Лев

> Ну и подумаешь!


Опять обиды, стоны-слёзы...
Поддержишь разговор под пиво у берёзы?:wink:

----------


## Лев

> я про женщин, а не про воблу


Есть женщины, пива любители :Aga: 
Услышать, как с воблой урчат, не хотите ли?

----------


## Skadi

> Опять обиды, стоны-слёзы...


С какой же стати?
Нет проблем!
Ведь, круг мужчин -
вне теорем :wink:

----------


## Валерьевна

Про алкоголь не говорю,
Поскольку, просто не люблю,
Хотя с друзьями, для души,
Могу упиться. С'est la vie…

----------


## КП

> Поддержишь разговор под пиво у берёзы?


 


> Услышать, как с воблой урчат, не хотите ли?





> Ну, допиши словечко - ВОБЛА
> Нагрянет пива любитей шобла


У вас такая вобла дорогая,
Что отдается за нее любая?:eek:

----------


## Лев

> Ведь, круг мужчин -
> вне теорем


Какие теоремы, Оля?
В физическом нашем поле
Какой бы круг торчал
Без мужских и женских начал?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> У вас такая вобла дорогая,
> Что отдается за нее любая?


Не о цене был мой рассказ -
О вкусе.
Урчанье слышал я не раз
И подтвердить берусь я :Aga:

----------


## КП

> Какой бы *круг торчал*
> Без мужских и женских начал?


Впервые слышу:фаллос-"*круг*"?:eek:
Какой его "скрутил" недуг? :Vah:

----------


## Валерьевна

Чуть не забыла!
Попрощаюсь. :flower: 
Жизнь озаботила делами,
На пару дней от вас скрываюсь,
Но остаюсь при этом с вами! :Aga: 
:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> На пару дней от вас скрываюсь


Скучать мы будем - 
не секрет!
Двум дням на отдыхе -
привет!  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Какой его "скрутил" недуг?


Вырвавшись из желаний круга,
Фаллос избавляется от недуга :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Доброе утро,родная планета!
Мирного неба и яркого света
Вам пожелать я,друзья,спешу!
простите,что редко к вам в тему пишу...=)))

----------


## КП

> и яркого света
> Вам пожелать я,друзья,спешу!
> простите,что редко к вам в тему пишу...=)))


Спасибо. :flower: Но этого яркого света,
Да жаркой погоды в избытке для лета.
А тех,кто так редко раздел посещают
У нас просто так никого не прощают.
Придется тебе тяжкий грех замолить
И "в тему" хороший стишок сочинить. :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Хороший стих
Бывает тих.
И часто вместо строчек
Точки...
...  ...  ...
.... .... ....
... ... ...
.... .... ....

----------


## Лев

> Хороший стих
> Бывает тих.
> И часто вместо строчек
> Точки...


Два Мудреца спешили на встречу.
Думали оба: спросит меня - я так отвечу.
Встреча, ни слова и... улыбнулись:smile:
Каждый своею дорогой пошёл, разминулись...

----------


## КП

Молчать глубокомысленно?
Не отвечать таинственно?
Не прохилять: бессмыслено!:biggrin:

----------


## пятачок

Ах, лучше иногда молчать глубокомысленно,
Чем строчки рифмовать бездумно и бессмысленно,
Души в них не вложив, но вид придав таинственный...
А мы потом - читай, "творение" осмысливай!
Не пережил, так не пиши,а тихо в тряпочку дыши!

----------


## Лев

> А мы потом - читай


...ай-ай, ай-ай!
Забрёл "пропащий" пятачок в наш край.
Не поздоровался и сразу в критику, а мы читай:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Придав лицу видок невинный,
Спрошу я вас:"А где же Винни?"

----------


## Лев

> Придав лицу видок невинный,
> Спрошу я вас:"А где же Винни?"


Вдыхаю я медовый дух,
Я уточню - эт Винни Пух?:rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Конечно,это Винни-Пух!
Друг Пятачка и всех-всех-всех...
Ах,этот Винни,просто УХ!!!
Пятак один...=(( ну просто смех...

----------


## Лев

> Пятак один...=(( ну просто смех...


Не умерли от смеха мы едва,
Увидели б, что пятачка-то два:biggrin:

----------


## tamara rabe

Ну... если б Кролик им 100 грамм не пожалел,
Кто знает, сколько пятачков
Тогда бы Винни Пух наш углядел?...  :rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Не знаю, сколько б Пух
увидел Кроликов на пятачковом ухе,
но Пятачок - 
не меньше сотен двух
себя на Пухе.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> :smile:...


Павел!:rolleyes: Народ интересуется...
Приоткрой занавес тайны, скрывающий твой облик! Расскажи...
Ты какой: как на авре или как в личке с гармошкой или, если слово употребить в обще мировом значении, бояном? :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Какой пассаж! Ну просто -ах!-.
О Паше нужно лишь в стихах...=))

----------


## Skadi

> О Паше нужно лишь в стихах...=))


Права! В стихах - и только так!
Во многом Паша наш мастак  :Ok:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Права! В стихах - и только так!
> Во многом Паша наш мастак


Всё! Меня одолели - КАРАУЛ!:smile:
Вечерком подумаю о стихе на Пашу.))) :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*Юлия Вдовина*,
 Взгляни-ка, подруга, в название темы :Aga: 
 Оно, да-да-да, не сложней теоремы.
 И, если стихами не будешь общаться,
 Я буду тогда очень сильно ругаться:mad:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*,
>  Взгляни-ка, подруга, в название темы
>  Оно, да-да-да, не сложней теоремы.
>  И, если стихами не будешь общаться,
>  Я буду тогда очень сильно ругаться:mad:


(А белые стихи у вас не в моде? Павла я едва знаю а тут стихи ему писать... Засмущалиkuku)
Паша супер!
Паша просто класс!
Щас покажешь личико у нас?
Пятачок и все-все-все
Помогите! Я в беде!
Лев рррычит на меня,
Но не виновата я:eek:

----------


## Лев

> А белые стихи у вас не в моде?


Поэмы тоже пишут в прозе :Aga: 
О васильках, ромашках, розе.
Что белые стихи? - По-чёрному мы пишем :Aga: 
Мы в рифму влюблены :Oj:  Ой, тише... тише...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Паша супер!
> Паша просто класс!
> Щас покажешь личико у нас?
> Пятачок и все-все-все
> Помогите! Я в беде!
> Лев рррычит на меня,
> Но не виновата я


С почином! :flower: 
Какая ж причина,
тебя ополчила на Льва?:eek:
А от Паши ты без ума?:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=Валерьевна;2778725]С почином! :flower: 
Какая ж причина,
тебя ополчила на Льва?:eek:
А от Паши ты без ума?:biggrin:[/QUOTE

Без ума!...
Не от Паши,
От Льва  :Oj: :biggrin:
Коль девкам Павел приглянулся,
Пора друзья нам улыбнутьсяkuku

----------


## Лев

> Без ума!...
> Не от Паши,
> От Льва


Остаться без ума ты не спеши -
Кропай себе и нам стихи в тиши...

----------


## Маргоshа

> Остаться без ума ты не спеши -
> Кропай себе и нам стихи в тиши...


Ах, Лев, ты засмущался дорогой,
Что вдруг девчонки понеслись к тебе гурьбой?!
Ты им про белые и черные стихи,
А надо б про любовь и .. про грехи!

----------


## Лев

> А надо б про любовь и .. про грехи!


Про это в памяти "ха-ха-хи-хи" -
Какие тут получатся стихи?:biggrin:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Про это в памяти "ха-ха-хи-хи" -
> Какие тут получатся стихи?


Когда уж с памятью совсем неважно стало,
Ты б выпил бы горилки, съел бы сало.

----------


## overload

Паша!
Тема-то вон куды клонится!
Ты, похоже,
обрёл здесь поклонницу.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Остаться без ума ты не спеши -
> Кропай себе и нам стихи в тиши...


Не только я стихи в тиши пишу:biggrin:
Еще и практикой журфака я "дышу". :Aga: 
Так, что всему свое время!
Такое уж мое веселенькое бремя...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Паша!
> Тема-то вон куды клонится!
> Ты, похоже,
> обрёл здесь поклонницу.


 :Aga:  :flower:  ---Паше
Время Паши для ... настало!
Надеюсь, он не безумно горячего нрава!
Не будет рррычать, как Лев..

----------


## Лев

> Когда уж с памятью совсем неважно стало,
> Ты б выпил бы горилки, съел бы сало.


Когда в квартире и на улице плюс 30,
Твои рецепты вовсе не годятся.
Я подожду мороз за минус 30 -
Тогда, пожалуй можно оторваться :Aga: 



> Время Паши для ... настало!
> Надеюсь, он не безумно горячего нрава!
> Не будет рррычать, как Лев..


Тот испытает Пашин нрав,
Отмодерирует того, кто здесь не прав. :Ha:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Тот испытает Пашин нрав,
Отмодерирует того, кто здесь не прав. :Ha: [/QUOTE]

А кто не прав?:redface:
А может то...,
Что всегда и везде право?:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Ой, блиннн... Нашли мишень...:biggrin:
Не лень???...:rolleyes:
Юля, солнце... Я - как на аве... :Aga: 
Хотя другие вправе
Сказать обратное...:wink:
Вот такое занятное
Несовпадение...:biggrin:
Ну, как настроение???... :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Время Паши для ... настало!





> А может то...,


Ещё чуть-чуть и свои точки
Заменишь полноценной строчкой…:wink:

----------


## overload

Пашин стих не застит лаком,
строчки Пашины простые,
Паша точки ставит раком,
превращая в запятые.

:smile:

----------


## Лев

> А кто не прав?


Поскольку Лев я, то я... не прав:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Поскольку Лев я, то я... не прав:biggrin:


По гороскопу я тоже лев.
И кстати скоро День рожденья!kuku
Я приглашаю всех друзья 
На тортик с вкусненьким вареньем! :Ok:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Пашин стих не застит лаком,
> строчки Пашины простые,
> Паша точки ставит раком,
> превращая в запятые.
> 
> :smile:


Как ЖАЛЬ!
Что это запятые,
Зато для девечьих сердец
хвостатые точки - непростые.. (вытираю слезы)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Ещё чуть-чуть и свои точки
> Заменишь полноценной строчкой…:wink:


Ах поскорей бы!
Сердце ждет,
Душа как соловей поет! :Oj:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Ой, блиннн... Нашли мишень...:biggrin:
> Не лень???...:rolleyes:
> Юля, солнце... Я - как на аве...
> Хотя другие вправе
> Сказать обратное...:wink:
> Вот такое занятное
> Несовпадение...:biggrin:
> Ну, как настроение???...


Насроение ... :Oj: 
Парубок красивый!
Еще чуть-чуть
И я в тебя
Поуши и влипну))) :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> (вытираю слезы)


Тише, Юленька, не плачь -
Вот приедет тётя-врач,
Сделает укол... :Vah: 
Сядете за стол -
Торт и чай за День Рожденья,
Ну и баночку варенья :Vishenka 15: 




> Насроение ..


kuku

----------


## Маргоshа

> Тише, Юленька, не плачь -
> Вот приедет тётя-врач,
> Сделает укол...
> Сядете за стол -
> Торт и чай за День Рожденья,
> Ну и баночку варенья


Чтож варенье только тете,
Да и той, что на работе!
Юля в гости всех звала,
Ведь накроет пол-стола!:smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Юля в гости всех звала,
> Ведь накроет пол-стола!


Полстола, пожалуй, мало… :Tu: 
Вот поляна!!! (как аналог) :Vah:  :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вот так вот фото
Прибавило заботы...
Юль,в Пашу лучше не влюбляться,
С умом чтоб в дружбе оставаться.
И фото,в общем, ерунда,
Вот то,что глубже - это да...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Вот так вот фото
> Прибавило заботы...
> Юль,в Пашу лучше не влюбляться,
> С умом чтоб в дружбе оставаться.
> И фото,в общем, ерунда,
> Вот то,что глубже - это да...


Вот дождетесь!!!
И стану к Паше равнодушна!:mad:
Дианчик, ты еще не поняла?...
Я люблю и Павла и Льва!
Не в силах я себя понять...

(Преподаватели нас учат: Чтобы с человеком хорошо поработать, нужно на него настроиться и даже немного влюбиться. НО музыки Павла я еще не слышала, а потому и достоверных чувств к нему нет)))) Так что все в Пашиных руках...kuku)
а

----------


## Лев

> Так что все в Пашиных руках...


Всё в твоих руках, всё в твоих руках(Л. Агутин):smile:



> Преподаватели нас учат: Чтобы с человеком хорошо поработать, нужно на него настроиться и даже немного влюбиться.


Хорошие преподы... :Aga:  
Умеющий слушать и слышать, 
В Любви пребывая от Бога,
Он знает, как чувствует-дышит
Другой и какая его дорога...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Полстола, пожалуй, мало…
> Вот поляна!!! (как аналог)


Поляна тортиков?:rolleyes:
Вот это классная идея!!
Надо подумать ка ее превратить в дело! :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Я люблю и Павла и Льва!
> Не в силах я себя понять...


Юле, право, не везет:
Паша фото не дает, 
Ну, а Лев, красавец наш,
По жаре не входит в раж!:tongue:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Юле, право, не везет:
> Паша фото не дает, 
> Ну, а Лев, красавец наш,
> По жаре не входит в раж!:tongue:


Так я же фото не просила:biggrin:
Я тока говорила милоkuku

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Отгадайте загадку (ко всем):
В темной комнате 4 угла, в каждом углу по одной кошке. Тут открылась дверь, и вошла еще одна. Сколько теперь в комнате кошек?
Ответ в стихотворной форме. Победителя ждет приз!

----------


## Skadi

_И у меня про стенку
Припрятана загадка,
Где две соседних стенки
Общаются так сладко!
О чём друг другу шепчут? -
Кто даст ответ на это?
Ответ простой, замечу -
Кто нимб сорвёт с секрета? :wink:_

----------


## Skadi

> Юль, в Пашу лучше не влюбляться,
> С умом, чтоб в дружбе оставаться.
> И фото, в общем, ерунда,
> Вот то, что глубже - это да...


 :Ok:  :Aga: kiss

----------


## Маргоshа

*Юлия Вдовина*,
*Skadi*,
Загадывать загадки можно, 
Вот отгадать их будет сложно.
Как Лев сказал "жара за тридцать"!
Что думать....
               Лучше застрелиться.

----------


## Лев

> Ответ в стихотворной форме.


Вопроса в стихах вроде нет -
Не будет в стихах и ответ :Aga: 
Кто "ещё одна"? - Хозяйка? :Ha:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=Лев;2780755]Вопроса в стихах вроде нет -
Не будет в стихах и ответ :Aga: 
Кто "ещё одна"? - Хозяйка? :Ha: 

В темной комнате, 
в каждом углу
по одному кошаку)))
Вдруг открылась дверь
и вошел... еще один кошачий зверь,
скока теперь в комнате кошек, проверь:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> kiss


шалуньи  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*,
> *Skadi*,
> Загадывать загадки можно, 
> Вот отгадать их будет сложно.
> Как Лев сказал "жара за тридцать"!
> Что думать....
>                Лучше застрелиться.


Пока вас тут одолела жара! :Ha: 
Я написала стих на музыку Льва!
Ура-Ура-Ура!
Будет теперь новая песня у Льва,
Вот подправлю...

----------


## Маргоshа

> Будет теперь новая песня у Льва,
> Вот подправлю...


Стих показывай нам, Юля!
..Я надеюсь, будет ПУЛЯ! :Aga:

----------


## overload

В комнате тёмной котоф не видать,
так что - без разницы, сто или пять.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> В комнате тёмной котоф не видать,
> так что - без разницы, сто или пять.


Ну надо же! :biggrin:
Угадала/угадал:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Стих показывай нам, Юля!
> ..Я надеюсь, будет ПУЛЯ!


На своей страничке размещаю
этот вариант
глубоко надеюсь,
что в нем отыщат клад))

----------


## КП

> На своей страничке размещаю
> этот вариант
> глубоко надеюсь,
> что в нем *отыщат клад*))


Это как еще *"отыщат"*???:eek:
Гонорар за строчку-тыща???:redface:
Не позволит Льву оклад
Оплатить подобный "клад". :Tu:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Это как еще *"отыщат"*???:eek:
> Гонорар за строчку-тыща???:redface:
> Не позволит Льву оклад
> Оплатить подобный "клад".


Со Львом мы сами договоримся...
А почему все насчет песни-то молчат?
Неужели точно увидели в песне клад?
И оторопь взяла :Ha: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> А почему все насчет песни-то молчат?


Не будут про песню молчать,
Когда она будет звучать.
Не стоит делать аванс,
Ещё не записан романс :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Не будут про песню молчать,
> Когда она будет звучать.
> Не стоит делать аванс,
> Ещё не записан романс


 Я о том же :Aga:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Я о том же


Стихи прочла, хочу услышать песню.
Я думаю, не только мне, а всем здесь интересно
Что за тандем создали вы друзья,
Возможно, первой слушательницей буду я? :Aga:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Это как еще "отыщат"???
> Гонорар за строчку-тыща???
> Не позволит Льву оклад
> Оплатить подобный "клад".


Ах,Павел, вы опять в сарказме, :Tu: 
Нет, чтобы Юлю подбодрить!
Когда услышите вы эту песню в плазме, 
Начнете перед девочкой юлить!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Начнете перед девочкой юлить!


Не получится Паше перед Юлей юлить :Aga: 
Может лучше дровишки для бани пойти попилить?

----------


## overload

Я вам немножко помешаю,
к себе в Бабруйсг я приглашаю.

----------


## Маргоshа

> Не получится Паше перед Юлей юлить
> Может лучше дровишки для бани пойти попилить?


Прогоняешь, ну,ладно, уйду, "се ля ви",
Ничего не поделать... "пили, не пили".

----------


## overload

Маргоша нам дала букв порошок...
А что - слабо за Белгород стишок? :wink:

----------


## Лев

> "пили, не пили".


Как много стихотворной пыли -
Неужто много пива пили? :Pivo:

----------


## КП

> Не получится Паше перед Юлей юлить


Я бы перед этой Юлей
 :Jopa: -ой поюлил в июле! :Oj: 
Стриптиз-танец разучил. :Ok: 
Да радикулит разбил....:frown:

----------


## Лев

> поюлил в июле!


Ну, июль уже кончается,
С Августиной погрустишь ты в августе...

----------


## КП

> С Августиной погрустишь ты в августе...


На фиг надо твою Августину!!! :Fie:  
Не хочу я смурную девчину!!!:mad:
Пусть соплями,нытьем и слезами
Она делится с умными Львами. :Aga:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Маргоша нам дала букв порошок...
> А что - слабо за Белгород стишок?


Про Белый город говорить могу часами, 
Но, Игорь, вы же видели все сами! :Aga: 
Здесь чисто, красочно, уютно,
Здесь не всегда бывает многолюдно..
И рады мы всегда гостям столичным,- 
Напоим вас наливочкой клубничной! :Ok: 
Ну, ж, Игорь, приезжайте снова,
Отведайте Ларисиного плова,
Я ж постараюсь вас наливкой удивить....
..Но чем же, чем вас в Белый город заманить? :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Не хочу я смурную девчину!!!


Не хочу, не хочу -
Ничего я не хочу! Бздынь...(русский романс):biggrin:

----------


## КП

> И рады мы всегда гостям столичным,- 
> Напоим вас наливочкой клубничной!
> Ну, ж, Игорь, приезжайте снова,
> Отведайте Ларисиного плова,
> Но чем же, чем вас в Белый город заманить?


Скажет нам Марина-мама:
"Это злостная  реклама!!!!":eek:
Вот с чего вы там живете-
Не с зарплаты на работе!:mad:
Неплохой доход наличный,
Вам приносит гость столичный. :Ok: 
Выручку с наливки,с плова
Ты всегда принять готова. :Aga: 

(Как должна ты догадаться,
Это стеб-*не обижаться*!):biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Ах,Павел, вы опять в сарказме,


Наслажденье от сарказма
Вроде сильного оргазма.:biggrin:

----------


## Маргоshа

> .....Стриптиз-танец разучил.
> Да радикулит разбил....


Ах, Павел, так скажите, разве можно,
Девчонок обижать неосторожно!
На вид - вы благороднейший мужчина,
Такой образчик "супер-семьянина"! :Ok: 
А вы про танец,  :Jopa: , и стриптиз...:cool:
Не ваш сегодня, Паша, бенефис!kuku

----------


## overload

> Но кем же, кем вас в Белый город заманить?


:smile:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Наслажденье от сарказма
> Вроде сильного оргазма





> Неплохой доход наличный,
> Вам приносит гость столичный





> (Как должна ты догадаться,
> Это стеб-не обижаться!)


Ну, что вы, Павел, разве можно 
Обидеться... Ведь это сложно!
Слова такие "Нал", "оргазм"! :Ok: 
Лишь в горле спазм, - кругом -соблазн! :Aga:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Я вам немножко помешаю,
> к себе в Бабруйсг я приглашаю.


А что Бабруйск покажет нам?
Мы верим только чудесам!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Всем-всем-всем привет!
Чудо жду в ответ!!!
И не говорите "нет",
Мой совет...=))

----------


## Лев

> Всем-всем-всем привет!
> Чудо жду в ответ!!!
> И не говорите "нет",
> Мой совет...=))


Если чудо - это привет,
То слушая твой совет,
Посылаю я свой привет :flower: :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Что ж,спасибо и за это!!!
Обожаю я приветы!!! =)))

----------


## КП

> То слушая твой совет,
> Посылаю я свой привет


Что-то я тут непон*я*л.
Ты куды ково послал?:eek:
На три буквы,на тот свет,
Или дальше шлешь привет???:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Что ж,спасибо и за это!!!
> Обожаю я приветы!!! =)))


Настоящий шлю привет. :flower: 
Зуб даю,обмана нет. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

Сегодня город наш в дыму,
Он в сизой дымке утонул!!!
О, ужас! смог дошёл до нас!
На нашей улице сейчас -
Лишь только я в окно взгляну,
Едва ль другую сторону
Могу увидеть сквозь туман...
В природе смог - крутой изъян!!!!
:eek: :Tu:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Нечем носику дышать...
Дым,да и жара опять.
В холодильник жить пойду,
Там спокойствие найду.
К фильму ужаса,ей-богу,
Жить скатилась понемногу.

----------


## КП

> В холодильник жить пойду,
> Там спокойствие найду.


Заморозишь свою тушку
Будешь словно курица:
Кожа,попа,хвост в пупырках...
Засмеет вся улица....:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не смеются,не галдят,
В холодильниках сидят...

----------


## Маргоshа

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Вот теперь и ты Диана
К КП попала - в плен обмана  :Kez 10:

----------


## КП

> К КП попала - в плен обмана


Не способен на обман!!! :Nea:  
Просто малость хулиган. :Sarcastic Blum:

----------


## Skadi

Ах, Саратов, что на Волге -
Побыла там, хоть недолго.
В том году жара была,
Стороной гроза прошла.
А теперь там как у вас?
Гарь пощипывает глаз?

----------


## КП

> Ах, Саратов, что на Волге -
> Побыла там, хоть недолго.
> В том году жара была,
> Стороной гроза прошла.
> А теперь там как у вас?
> Гарь пощипывает глаз?


Все теперь гораздо хуже-
Пересохли с мая лужи.
Нет три месяца дождя...:frown:
Что за климат?Сдохну бля... :Tu: 
Ведь с весны жара под сорок.
Как спастись?Я вам не д*о*рог?:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> Все теперь гораздо хуже-
> Пересохли с мая лужи.


Всё у нас горит кругом...
Смог вплотную под окном!
Вот такие ужасти -
Хуже всех три области,
Наша тоже в их числе,
В "потрясающем тепле"  :Tu: 



> Что за климат?Сдохну бля...
> Ведь с весны жара под сорок.
> Как спастись?Я вам не дорог?


Паш, взаименный вопрос:
Дорог тот, кто средь берёз? :confused:

----------


## КП

> Дорог тот, кто средь берёз?


Извиняюсь,что за хрень?
Может я похож на пень? :Vah: 
Или я в натуре влип,
И смотрюсь как старый гриб? :Tu: 
Мне не нужно ваших слез...:frown:
Не хочу среди берез!:mad:

----------


## Skadi

> Или я похож на пень?


Паш, какие там пеньки?
Где огонь - лишь угольки... :Tu:

----------


## КП

> Где огонь - лишь угольки...


Загорелся лесопарк??? :Vah: 
Ты не Жанна?Не Д'Арк?:frown:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Не способен на обман!!! 
> Просто малость хулиган.


Но с таким бы хулиганом 
Я б работать не хотела!
Очень мило б приставал
То и дело, то и дело! :Tu:

----------


## КП

> То и дело, то иело!


Ты чаво сказать хотело???:eek:
Просишь "взять тебя на дело"?:cool:
Но чтоб вместе нам "работать"
Научись "по фене ботать". :New Russian:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Юля и сама б хотела,
Чтоб пристали,ясно дело...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Ты чаво сказать хотело???:eek:
> Просишь "взять тебя на дело"?:cool:
> Но чтоб вместе нам "работать"
> Научись "по фене ботать".


Неа, не хочу, чтоб взяли вдело!
Фразу с феней я не поняла,
Знаю ваше бла-бла-бла!:mad:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Юля и сама б хотела,
> Чтоб пристали,ясно дело...


НЭТ, не хотела,
что мне за дело!!:eek:
Впрочем, с темы я смываюсь,
Мне не нравится она!
Не приятно! ля-ля-ля
Всем желаю я счастливо оставаться
и на форумах
Почаще мило улыбаться :wink: :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

Девчонкам молодым везёт:
Им САМ КП стихи плетет!
...Эх, скинуть бы годков мне двадцать, -
Глядишь, ко мне б начал цепляться  :Oj:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Впрочем, с темы я смываюсь,
> Мне не нравится она!


Ююююль, не надо обижаться,
Где то ж надо посмеяться!  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Всё у нас горит кругом...
> Смог вплотную под окном!
> Вот такие ужасти -
> Хуже всех три области,


Мрак...
Жить КАК???

[IMG]http://*********org/593132m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мрак...


[IMG]http://*********org/602006m.jpg[/IMG]

*П*оджаренные, как картошка фри,
*И*знемогая, возвращаемся домой.:eek:
*П*олуживые, и похожи на угли,
*Е*два волочимся на водопой… :Pivo: 
*Ц*ена прохлады возрастает…. :Aga:

----------


## Ася_О

придет, придет еще зима...
польют дожди, пойдут снега...
и позовут в мечтах юга...
да будет - холода стена... :frown:

----------


## КП

> польют дожди, пойдут снега...


А ты мне,улица родная,
И в непогоду дорога?:biggrin:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Цена прохлады возрастает


А мозг совсем уж забывает,
Что дни нежаркими бывают.
Пусть хоть немного, хоть на малость 
Придет та утренняя радость, 
Когда прохладный ветерок тебя разбудит,
Ты продрог...
Но все это - мечты, воспоминанья.
..С утра +30. :Tu: ..Разочарованья!

----------


## overload

Всероссийский катаклизм - 
не до пряников,
и на улице вонизм
от торфяников.

Водный правлю я баланс
хлебным квасиком,
за него отнёс в магаз
полавансика...

----------


## КП

> Всероссийский катаклизм - 
> не до пряников...........
> за него отнёс в магаз
> *пол*авансика...


Полу-ода в стиле Оверлода

На *пол*часика к любимой
Заглянул домой
И в *пол*силы *полу*встал
*Полу*мертвый мой...:frown:
*Пол*шестого это ведь
Только *пол*беды.
Но в жару такую впредь
Не пойду туды.. :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Водный правлю я баланс
> хлебным квасиком,
> за него отнёс в магаз
> полавансика...


Разве можно квасом назвать пойло это?
Только домашний квас кумир лета :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вам так хорошо тишина удается!
Неужто живой тут души не найдётся?

----------


## Лев

> Вам так хорошо тишина удается!
> Неужто живой тут души не найдётся?


На твой призыв огня и страсти
Пришёл и я сказать вам "Здрасьте":biggrin:

----------


## пятачок

И я пришла на встречный свет,
Чтобы сказать вам всем "Привет!"
К вам без приветствия зайдешь - 
От Льва по полной огребешь!:))
Вот прошлый раз зашла - так просто драма!
Да не было там критики ни грамма!
Так написалось, мне пришлось принять.
Ну, вы ж поэты, вы должны понять!
А мне, в дурном расположенье духа,
Пеняли, что пришла без Винни Пуха...:(
Дресс-код теперь с медведем приходить?
Я не смогла его уговорить.
Пришла одна, и все же всем вам рада.
Простите, вышла длинная тирада.:))

----------


## Лев

> И я пришла на встречный свет,


Нечасто в гости ты заходишь
И потому так многословишь...

----------


## пятачок

А что, у нас ограниченья вышли?
Я,вроде бы, не в теме "Одностишья".:)
Все просто - Муза в отпуск уходила,
Я потому так редко заходила.

----------


## PAN

Отпуск закончен у муз???
Пора им на плечи груз
И к стихам, на место рабочее -
Строчить многострочия...
 :Aga: ...:biggrin:... :flower:

----------


## КП

> Отпуск закончен у муз???
> Пора им на плечи груз


Осень,кусается мух.
Нос от укуса распух.:frown:



> И к стихам, на место рабочее -
> Строчить многострочия...


Не инженер,не рабочий я.
Буду клепать многострочия :Aga:

----------


## overload

Строчки сыпать из кармана - 
не примета графомана? :wink:

----------


## КП

> Строчки сыпать из кармана - 
> не примета графомана?


А тырить деньги из кармана
Не примета клептомана? :Vah: 
Каждый пусть любую манию
Выбирает по призванию.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> А что, у нас ограниченья вышли?


Грани огранкою строку,
Держи-ка руку на боку.
Как чаще будешь появляться,
Короче стих будет писАться... :Aga:

----------


## пятачок

Сестра таланта - мне сестра.
Но спорить я и с ней пытаюсь.
То , что укоротит она,
Я удлинить всегда стараюсь.:)
Но что поделать? Мне милей,
Когда немножечко длинней... :Aga:

----------


## КП

> Но что поделать? Мне милей,
> Когда немножечко длинней..


Это что еще за строки?:eek:
Сексуальные намеки??? :Oj: 




> Я удлинить всегда стараюсь.:)


Я тебя спросить стесняюсь.... :Blush2:  
Научи......я  попытаюсь..... :Blush:  :Aga: 
:biggrin:

----------


## пятачок

Да что тут за инсинуации?
Мне - обвиненья в сублимации?!:eek:
Стихи в виду имела я,
Строк поэтических размеры.
А больше вовсе ничего! :Aga: 
Вы так прочли, как вам хотелось.:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

КП,какой же  вы нескромный!!!
И взгляд у Вас наверно томный...

----------


## пятачок

Уж будь спокойна, даже без "наверно" :Aga: 
А выглядит серьёзным, мужем верным.
Ах, этот томный взгляд из под очков...:rolleyes:
Он прямо в сердце ранит пятачков!  :Oj:

----------


## overload

...прочитал.
Сдох.
...Если б я так мог... :rolleyes:
Но могу, как пишу,
и прощения прошу.

----------


## пятачок

Мой друг,твои я знаю вирши,
Они прекрасны и умны.
Но если ты еще и МОЖЕШь
Так, как пишешь...
Тебе же, право, вовсе нет цены!:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Но если ты еще и МОЖЕШь
> Так, как пишешь...
> Тебе же, право, вовсе нет цены!


Законы поэзии::biggrin:

Один скупой короткой строчкой 
Лишь только начал ставить точку.
И эта точка - надо же!!!! :Tu: :redface:
Совсем не там…не в точке «же»….:biggrin:       _точка (G)
_

Другой невнятную байду на целый час растянет.
И то и се, и так и сяк, никак *в размер не встанет*.:biggrin:
Намеки, долгая возня, длиннющая прелюдия :frown:
А кульминация-то где?:rolleyes:Что, кроме словоблудия?:mad:

Я для того тут привожу подробные примеры,  :Aga: 
Чтобы наглядно показать: всегда «важны размеры».

----------


## Лев

> всегда «важны размеры».


Что мне размеры, дама сказала,
Был бы весёлый - будет немало :Aga:

----------


## overload

> Мой друг,твои я знаю вирши,
> Они прекрасны и умны.
> Но если ты еще и МОЖЕШь
> Так, как пишешь...
> Тебе же, право, вовсе нет цены!:biggrin:


За немощь я прощения прошу,
поймите - жизнь... всё делать на бегу.
Я не всегда МОГУ, когда пишу
и не всегда пишу, когда МОГУ.

Но я не пожелаю и врагу
того, чем эти строчки завершу:
нельзя писАть в момент, когда МОГУ
и пИсать в тот момент, когда пишу.

----------


## Маргоshа

Лишь проскочило вскольз -
"Хочу , Могу, Размеры",
Вы, как герои, просто Люциферы!
А знаете, и  в жизни так бывает,
Всё лучшее другие забирают! :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Всё лучшее другие забирают!


Похоже, с лучшими ты знаешься, Маргоshа...
Нам, Люциферам, так обидно... ну и что же?

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я покраснела до волос корней...
Ах! Скорую и валидол скорей!
...
Конечно знают все про точки... Про размеры,
Но в вашу скромность было больше веры.
...
Стихи любимому я ваши покажу...
Эффект - наследника любимому рожу...

----------


## пятачок

> А кульминация-то где?:rolleyes:Что, кроме словоблудия?:mad:


Давайте спросим друг у друга,
Кто словоблудьем не грешил?
Поверьте, лучшие мужи
Подверглись этому недугу!
К примеру, Байрон, Жак Руссо,
И даже тот, кто "наше ВСЁ"...

Кто облекает мысль лишь парой точных строк,
Тот для меня иль гений, иль пророк. :Aga:

----------


## КП

> А выглядит серьёзным, мужем верным.


Да! :Aga:  
Респектабельный мужчина.   :Umnik2:  
Внушит доверие личина-   :Viannen 44:  
Теряет бдительность дивчина.
Я этим пользуюсь,скотина….. :Tu:

----------


## КП

> К примеру, Байрон, Жак Руссо,


Бывали тоже без трусо.. :Aga: 



> Поверьте, лучшие мужи подверглись этому недугу!


Не пожелаю ни врагу,а и тем более ни другу.... :Fie:  


И в чем у гениев потенция?:eek:
Какая грустная тенденция...:frown:

----------


## пятачок

> Бывали тоже без трусо..



Я б посмотрела на Руссо
Наедине и без трусо...:rolleyes:

Ясны бы стали все тенденции
(Приоритеты расставляйте!).
Ну, нет у гениев потенции,
Зато стихов хоть отбавляйте!:wink:

----------


## overload

Гений затем и придуман природой ли, Богом ли,
чтобы вертеть ситуэйшен на длинных куях.
Вы бы потенцию наших героев не трогали...
Ведь расшибут и размажут по стеночке, нах...

----------


## КП

> Вы бы потенцию наших героев не трогали...
> Ведь расшибут и размажут по стеночке, *нах*...


Да не...они-интеллигенция! :Laie 21:  
Им *пох* либидо и потенция.... :Connie 19:

----------


## PAN

*overload*,
*КП*,
Не опускайте планку, сэры...
Держите крепко чувство меры... :Ha:

----------


## пятачок

Похоже, Паш, я создала проблему...:confused:
Ведь вам, мужчинам, только повод дай!:mad:
Друзья, а может, просто сменим тему?
Поговорим про мир, про труд, про май? :Vah:

----------


## КП

> а может, просто сменим тему?
> Поговорим про труд?


Чего удумал Пятачок?:eek:
Зачем напряг свой мозжечок?
Начав копать такую тему
Он может нам создать проблему. :Vah: 
Я небогатый мужичок,
Но про доходы:тс-с,молчок! :Secret:  
И в этом не оригинален,
Ведь лабух не всегда легален. :Tu: 



А наша Света не такая-
Хороший,добрый Пятачок. :flower: 
И кое-что про нас узная
Смолчит.Она не «стукачок». :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Последние каникул выходные.
Какие планы на сентябрь,родные?

----------


## overload

Две свадьбы, выборы... рутина.
Опять напарюсь, как скотина.
*PAN*,
 Услыша твой негрозный мат,
я опускаю автомат...
:smile:

----------


## КП

> Две свадьбы, выборы... рутина.
> Опять напарюсь, как скотина.
> я опускаю автомат..


Две свадьбы, выборы... рутина.
Опять напарюсь, как скотина.:frown:
Теперь на пол-шестого,гад!!!:mad:
Совсем заклинил автомат..... :Tu: 

От автомата мало толка. :Aga: 
Тебе дружок нужна двустволка! :Ok:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ну вот... КП опять-опять-опять...
Об Этом хочет рассказать.
Нет,право,мне и не понять,
Зачем об Этом рассуждать.
Уж лучше Этим заниматься,
Чем рассужденьям предаваться.
...
Краснея это вам пишу.
Ну всё... пока... Спешу! Спешу...

----------


## PAN

> Нет,право,мне и не понять,
> Зачем об Этом рассуждать.


Как объяснить сей юной даме,
Что понимание придёт с годами...???...:rolleyes:
Чем реже Этим заниматься -
Тем чаще будет рассуждаться...:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Чем реже Этим заниматься -
> Тем чаще будет рассуждаться...


Наш Пан-ученый.Вывел он  :Viannen 41:  
Свой имперический закон. :Laie 14:  
Из наблюдений за Волдедом?:eek:
А мне такой закон неведом. :Unknw:  
Но исходя из содержанья
У тезки опыт воздержанья.:biggrin:

----------


## fox14

> Чем реже Этим заниматься -
> Тем чаще будет рассуждаться...


Согласна полностью с тобой!!!  :Oj: 
И я краснею... Боже мой!
А ведь не девочка совсем...
Приятно Это, видно, всем!

Но, не смотря на то, что Это всем приятно,
Веду сейчас себя совсем обратно...
И видит Бог, на это есть причина...
Спасибо, бывший милый мой мужчина!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1576496m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КП

Скажу на это честно,прямо:
Ты проповедуешь "динамо"!!!! :Vah:

----------


## fox14

> Скажу на это честно,прямо:
> Ты проповедуешь "динамо"!!!!


КП, ведь я же объяснила - 
На это есть *сейчас* причина.
Рассталась с милым и грущу...
Поэтому и не хочу. :biggrin:

----------


## КП

Чтобы вернуть тебя обратно
Партнер твой должен сделать так,
Чтоб и тебе было приятно, :Moinmoin 01: 
А не "хавозить" кое-как.....  :Tu:

----------


## fox14

> Чтобы вернуть тебя обратно
> Партнер твой должен сделать так,
> Чтоб и тебе было приятно,
> А не "хавозить" кое-как.....


"Хавозит" пусть теперь с другой... :biggrin:
Не нужен больше мне такой!!!  :Ha:

----------


## КП

> Рассталась с милым и грущу... :biggrin:


Печально.Точно спел Митяев,что:
"Расставанье-это маленькая смерть"
Любви,привычки,страсти и желанья
Трагичная в природе круговерть.

----------


## fox14

> Печально.Точно спел Митяев,что:
> "Расставанье-это маленькая смерть"


Чтоб строки эти написать,
Сам автор это должен испытать...
Уверена, что это было у него...
Ой, сердце ноет вновь моё...

----------


## пятачок

> И кое-что про нас узная
> Смолчит.Она не «стукачок».


Чтоб я - стучать? Да никогда!
Я слова лишнего не хрюкну!
Певица лабуху всегда
Пожмет натруженную руку!:biggrin:
Прекрасен наш совместный труд! :Vah: 
И деньги иногда дают...

----------


## Лев

> Певица лабуху всегда
> Пожмет натруженную руку!
> Прекрасен наш совместный труд!
> И деньги иногда дают...


Сказала ты, словно богиня,
Певица наша - лабухиня:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Я слова лишнего не хрюкну!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Хотите слышать мое мнение???
Слов нет... одно немое восхищение... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## пятачок

Спасибо, Паш! :Oj: 
А я же в восхищении, 
Что снова в поэтическом общении. :Aga: 




> Сообщение от *Лев*
> Певица наша - лабухиня


"Певица"-вздор, "солистка" - тоже муть,
Но "лабухиня" это просто круть!!!
Благодарю за лестный комплимент!:smile:
Какой приятный жизненный момент!:rolleyes:

----------


## КП

Хорошо, что Пятачок
На ин-ку не мужичок! :Aga: 
И вовсе он не поросенок, 
А из "правильных" девчонок! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Заглянула просто так,
От нечего делать.
Не рифмуется никак.
И нету мела :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Не рифмуется никак.


Если не рифмуется,
Не вставай ты в позу :Aga: 
Не гоню на улицу -
Зайди-ка в раздел "Проза".:biggrin:

----------


## Катрин

Когда ты рифмой сложной загнан в рамки - 
Случается такое, что не прёт!:frown:
Прибегнуть можно к помощи программки
С названием несложным "Рифмоплёт"!:tongue:

----------


## PAN

Ах, налейте мне сто граммммм - 
Наплету Вам без программммм...:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ах, налейте мне сто граммммм - 
> Наплету Вам без программммм...:biggrin:


Как просил, тут запрoстO-
Хоть по двести, хоть по сто°! :Pivo: 
Пей скорее и давай,
Рифмоплетьем поливай!!! :Aga: 

На закуску будет делом
Подкрепиться может "белым"...:rolleyes:
Понесёт руслОм реки,
Подливай ка лирики!kuku

----------


## PAN

> Как просил, тут запрoстO-
> Хоть по двести, хоть по сто°!


Ну-ка... Посмотрите вот...:rolleyes:
Повторим на Новый Год???...:wink:
Может получиться - ВО!!!!!... :Ok: 
Совместн*О*е творчеств*О*...:biggrin:

(для просмотра страницы прокрутите вниз... 
Кусочки поэмы написаны независимо разными людьми... Два эпиграфа задают направление и стиль... Первый (начинающий) - вводит персонажи, пересылает второму в личку последнее четверостишие... Второй, имея только эпиграфы и одно четверостишие предшественника, пишет свою часть... И так далее... Готовые части отсылаются редактору и публикуются в назначенное время...
РИСКНЁМ В НОЯБРЕ???...:biggrin:)

----------


## Alenajazz

> поэмы


Поэма шикарная! Спасибо!!!! Почему бы не повторить... И риск минимальный:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Прибегнуть можно к помощи программки
> С названием несложным "Рифмоплёт"


Фу-ты-ну-ты ручки гнуты,
Мы сами рифмоплёты и рифмоплуты:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> публикуются в назниченное время...


Назничается поема,
Будем все учать язик.
Буквоблудная богема,
Украшает слово бзик...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Назничается поема...


Клякса тарахтит, как трактор -
Очепятки правя.
Выйдет из неё редактор :Aga: 
Выше, Клякса, знамя!:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Выше, Клякса, знамя!


Смысл махать своим подолом?
Только буквы все смету...
Редактировать с позором,
Не умею...
Всё, пойду...:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Не умею...
> Всё, пойду..


Что умеешь, то все знают -
Но подолом не махают...
Не умеешь, но пойдёшь? :Vah: 
Там позор ты свой найдёшь:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Но подолом не махают...


Ты хотел сказать, что машут?
Что-то буквы слишком пляшут...
И слова порою вяжут...
Что завсегдатаи скажут???

----------


## Лев

> Что завсегдатаи скажут???


Скажут форумчане словом
Или смайликом готовым :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Или смайликом готовым


Смайлик свой ты получи,
Мне на ушко не шепчи,
А смени-ка аватар.:tongue:
От грозы твоей-угар!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1843145.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Смайлик свой ты получи,
> Мне на ушко не шепчи,
> А смени-ка аватар.
> От грозы твоей-угар!


Аватары сотворяешь :Aga: 
И от них же угораешь.:redface:
Я в коллекцию добавлю
Новый свой портрет.
Фотожопиху:biggrin: я славлю -
Чем я не Альберт? :Ha:

----------


## PAN

Год Новый...
Скоро ли???
Там, вдали...
Мандариновый, фруктовый...
Салатно-водочный... Знаю,
Скоро... С чем и поздравляю... :br:

----------


## Лев

> Скоро ли???


Не терпится встретить,
В угаре отметить? :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Отметим без угара...
И Новый, и Рождество, и Старый...
 :br: ...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Пусть будет праздник и веселье...
И утро добрым... без похмелья...*

----------


## Лев

> Пусть будет праздник и веселье...
> И утро добрым... без похмелья...


Пусть год наступит Новый,
Пусть будет не суровым! 
С наступающим Новым годом! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rhszmYq14k

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## bobsan

С Новым Старым!!! Старым Новым!!!
Поздравлять всех будем снова!
И загадывать желанья ,
И давать всем обещанья.
Главное всего желать,
И все сбудется на пять!!!

----------


## Лев

> С Новым Старым!!! Старым Новым!!!
> Поздравлять всех будем снова!


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/695162/

----------


## Petavla

> *Пусть будет праздник и веселье...
> И утро добрым... без похмелья...*



У русских без похмелья не бывает
И праздник продолжается всегда - 
Про то Задорнов нам напоминает...
А повод жаждущий найдёт всегда.

----------


## Лев

> А повод жаждущий найдёт всегда.


Идёт алкающий на поводу у жажды
И повод жажде он найдёт, да не однажды.
Ох, сколько в жажде той нашли кончину -
Да был бы повод, вот и вся причина :Blink:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Да был бы *повод*, вот и вся *причина*


До праздника уже подать рукой 
За вас мы *в меру* выпьем, милые мужчины,
А вы за нас бокал поднимите - *весной*…

----------


## Petavla

Вот Павел что-то замолчал -
Переживаю я , ребята! :Tu: 
Быть может, в гости он умчал
С женою милою куда-то.
Но, главное, чтоб был здоров!
Пусть отдохнёт и развлечётся...
Ему накопим мы стихов
И подождём, когда вернётся  :Aga:

----------


## Petavla

Друзья мои, собраться б вместе
За ярким праздничным столом - 
Мы б пообщались, спели песни,
И Льва послали б за вином.
Авторитет средь нас мудрейший,
Он выбрал б лучший аромат.
Мы б напоили всех старейшин,
И каждый встрече был бы рад! :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> И Льва послали б...


Я вам пошлю, Я Вас пошлю :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

Нельзя оставить на мгновение, 
Иль просто "невидимкой" стать... :Meeting: 
Штоб не нарушить управление - 
Давайте Льва не посылать... :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

> Мечты
> Друзья мои, собраться б вместе
> За ярким праздничным столом -


Уже скоро - 
Вон из конторы...
Билеты куплены, Питер ждёт...
Народ
Бузит, бурлит, хохочет в теме...
И слава Богу, что каждый год
На встречи мы находим время...

----------


## Petavla

> Я вам пошлю, Я Вас пошлю


Ну вот, откликнулись ребята!
На посыланья не сержусь  :Grin: 
По гороскопу я - собака,
И интуицией горжусь!
Так значит Питер ждёт Павлушу - 
Ну, чтож, счастливого пути!
Потом рассказы будем слушать,
Как развлекались тамады...

----------


## overload

И жизнь изменится внезапно, 
и долго мне смотреть вослед,
когда мне скажет кто-то: -Папа!...
А ей уже шестнадцать лет...

----------


## Ладушка

В шестнадцать лет так нужен папа
   Чтобы помочь советом мог
  Чтоб  на этом  жизненном этапе
  *Был положительный итог..*

----------


## overload

Молодец, Лада.

----------


## PAN

Кого потянем мы за ухо???
С кого потребуем пирог???
Ну-с... Льва Борисовича с Днюхой!!!... :br: 
А первым я поздравить смог... :Yahoo:

----------


## Лев

> Кого потянем мы за ухо???
> С кого потребуем пирог???
> Ну-с... Льва Борисовича с Днюхой!!!...
> А первым я поздравить смог...


Принимаю поздравления  который день,
Мне принимать их, ты поверь, совсем не лень...
Спасибо, Паша! Пожелания твои
Прибавили здоровья до зари... (в 2067г) :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

У Льва сегодня ДНЮХА, это классно!!!
И чтоб не выглядеть ужасно,
Мы быстренько откроем штоф
И дружно крикнем: Будь Здоров!!!
 :br:  :Laie 16:  :Laie 36:  :Laie 3:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 37:  :Russian:

----------


## Лев

> У Льва сегодня ДНЮХА, это классно!!!
> И чтоб не выглядеть ужасно,
> Мы быстренько откроем штоф
> И дружно крикнем: Будь Здоров!!!


Уже открыт был штоф Зелёной марки,
Горячие пельмени с нею были жарки :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Уже открыт был штоф Зелёной марки,


Я думал - это русский бренд..
Какой агент
Доставил сей продукт на Ближний на Восток???
А пофигу - нам важен лишь итог... :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Я думал - это русский бренд..


Да, нашёлся таки агент,
Доставивший в Израиль компонент,
Что неотъемлем для закуски
И пьём её по-русски :Grin: 
Ну, а редиска наша?
Она завоевала Рашу! :Yes4:

----------


## Salamandra

> У Льва сегодня ДНЮХА, это классно!!!
> И чтоб не выглядеть ужасно,
> Мы быстренько откроем штоф
> И дружно крикнем: Будь Здоров!!!





> Уже открыт был штоф Зелёной марки,
> Горячие пельмени с нею были жарки





> Я думал - это русский бренд..
> Какой агент
> Доставил сей продукт на Ближний на Восток???
> А пофигу - нам важен лишь итог...





> Да, нашёлся таки агент,
> Доставивший в Израиль компонент,
> Что неотъемлем для закуски
> И пьём её по-русски
> Ну, а редиска наша?
> Она завоевала Рашу!



Вот в этом все наши Российские мужчины :Blink: 
Так долго пить?! Небось забыли и причину! :Taunt: 
Быть может лучше выглянем в широкое окно :Derisive: 
И улыбнемся солнцу - лето уж давно...  :Yahoo:

----------


## Лев

> Да...Ребята потрудились!


Почки верно отвалились?
Поздно пить уже "Боржоми" -
Нет спиртному в нашем доме! :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

Вопрос в серьезном может быть...
Порой, не в пользу глотке - 
Есть с кем о Ницше говорить...
Но не с кем выпить водки...

 :Grin: ..

----------


## Лев

Не потеряет тот лица :Aga: 
Нет водки, он не мается...
Нальёт ли чаю с утреца -
Весь день он с ног не валится :Yahoo:

----------


## overload

Может пить, не околев,
Лев.
Может пить - и не стакан,
Pan,
Пьёт, читая строки мантр,
Papandr - 
и проживаю, не налья,
я.

----------


## Лев

Ах ты, каналья!
Коль проживаешь не налья :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Тридцатник за бортом...
Чаю хочу... Зеленого...
И напиваюсь оного...
А водка... Увы - потом...

----------


## oskar_65

М-да.. вы, друзья, как не рядитесь,
А в выпивохи не годитесь.

----------


## overload

Был дедушка Крылов такой...
Оскар, не твой?

----------


## oskar_65

Не дед, но самых честных правил,
Нечестных тоже выправлял..
Ему б пол-литру я поставил,
И по душам потолковал.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Есть много тех, с кем по душам
Потолковать приятно было б вам.
Да и пол литра вдохновляет...
Ах, как общенья не хватает! :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

И что ж мешает вам общаться?
Купить пол литра, оторваться
Потолковать о том о сём
С соседом, иль его котом? :Tongue:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

С котом, боюсь, общенья не поймут, 
а вот со всеми вами буду рада пообщаться! :Ok: 
Вы напишите только, и  я тут...
С пол литрой нам толпою проще будет разобраться! :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

Ну от чего ж, с котом общенья не поймут?
У Пушкина ходил учёный, вокруг дуба.
Ты приходи,здесь разный добрый люд
И станешь всем сестра или подруга... :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Я, волею судьбы - одна у мамы.
поэтому и братьям, сестрам буду рада!
Спасибо за прием, и за цветы...
Все это - то, что мне сейчас и надо.  :Tender:

----------


## Янек

Мне кажется, ты очень озорная
Раз у мамулечки одна
При этом добрая,простая
Слегка ранимая  душа... :Blush2:  :Vishenka 19:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Ой, мы по-моему тут начинаем всех смущать...
Хватит уж о личном, давайте запевать!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

Прости Анютка , петь я не умею
По мне газку дать , забугорному  Харлею
Подругу сзади, чтоб покрепче обняла
И  жечь бензин, до самого утра…
Навстречу ветру, солнцу, и судьбе
Навстречу яркой, сладостной мечте
Ну вот опять я наболтал тебе.
По глупости и личной простоте…: )

А если что , то ты найдешь меня
Вот  здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4142489
И здесь, ну а пока , пока. :) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4142885

Стараюсь тем не засорять чужих отныне
Не всё так просто , в нашем тонком  мире....... :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Что-то в темке замолчали,
Может нам начать сначала?!
О погоде, о делах,
и о преданных друзьях... :Yes4:

----------


## Petavla

> Что-то в темке замолчали,
> Может нам начать сначала?!


Здесь бывают перерывы! 
Позабыты все кумиры...
Дел в быту невпроворот!
Некогда открыть и рот!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Всегда на время мы грешим.
Оно ж не виновато -
Что мы спешим, спешим, спешим...
Несемся все куда-то! :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

Ого...
У нас аж полдесятоГо...
Дамы... :flower: , мушшЫны..... :br: 
Нету причины
Утречком на досуге
Не вспомнить друг о друге...

И можно, ага... :Pivo: 
За день Социолога... :Grin: 

А вечерком - чаю, и то в меру...
За Джавахарлала Неру... :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Дамы..., мушшЫны.....
> Нету причины
> Утречком на досуге
> Не вспомнить друг о друге..


Вот мы и вспоминаем -
и строки оставляем...
И ждем тогда всех вечером
на пирог с чаем... :Yes4: 

В честь чего-то или кого-то...
Поотмечаем?! :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> И ждем тогда всех вечером
> на пирог с чаем...
> В честь чего-то или кого-то...
> Поотмечаем?!


Ух ты, не знала я доныне,
Такая тема тут живёт, отныне,
Я буду часто здесь бывать
И с кем-нибудь что-нибудь обмывать, сочинять, рифмовать и болтать  :Taunt:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> И с кем-нибудь что-нибудь обмывать, сочинять, рифмовать и болтать


Конечно, Ириш, заходи сюда чаще!!!
Тебе чаю, кофе, или что по креп... я имела ввиду слаще... :Derisive:

----------


## Славина

> Тебе чаю, кофе, или что по креп... я имела ввиду слаще


В хорошей компании всему буду рада
Вот выпала на долю сегодня награда.
Тащи уж скорее, чего предлагала
Сегодня ты всё для меня угадала  :Grin:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Тащи уж скорее, чего предлагала
> Сегодня ты всё для меня угадала


Память девичья-все забываю...
Раз никто больше не хочет... Тебе наливаю!!! :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> Память девичья-все забываю..


Эх, рано Анютка с памятью расставаться
Желаю подольше с ней оставаться  :Grin: 




> Раз никто больше не хочет... Тебе наливаю!


Спасибо Анютка, бокал подниму
За всех я, за ВАС, его пригублю  :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> За всех я, за ВАС, его пригублю


Давай - За всех - ЗА НАС!!!
Ведь мы как семья здесь, без прикрас... :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Давай - За всех - ЗА НАС!!!


УРААА!!! Гуляем до утра!!! 

Хотя, у тебя же твоя детвора...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Хотя, у тебя же твоя детвора...


Ага, пока заснула моя свора...
Пойду и я баи, спасибо за компанию, пора :Ok: !!!

----------


## Славина

> Пойду и я баи, спасибо за компанию, пора


Давай, пока, гуд бай, на добранiчь  :Yes4: 
Останусь одна я с бокалом тут на нiчь  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Бери бутылку - будет трое!


Спасибо, Андрей, но бутылки мне много,
Попутчиком будешь по этой дороге  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

Ага, испугался, ушёл восвояси,
Сидишь, попиваешь небось свой пивасик  :Grin: 

Ну ладно, пойду я, поем на ночь глядя,
Кг не грозят мне, вот это отрада  :Yahoo: 

Спокойной всем ночи, гуд бай и до завтра
С утра загляну, попишу свои мантры  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

*Славина*, 
*Анюта Солнце*, 
*Papandr*, 
Ба! Знакомые всё лица...
Отчего-то мне не спится...
Встала, глазоньки раскрыла,
К компу...Кланяюсь :Derisive: ...включила...
Села...жду...
и замерцал
Он-
волшебный мой кристалл!



> Ух ты, не знала я доныне,
> Такая тема тут живёт, отныне,
> Я буду часто здесь бывать
> И с кем-нибудь что-нибудь обмывать, сочинять, рифмовать и болтать


Можно?  буду здесь бывать 
я под настроение? :Blush2: 
В строчки мысли выплавлять,
чувства, опасения?

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Можно?  буду здесь бывать 
> я под настроение?
> В строчки мысли выплавлять,
> чувства, опасения?


Тут и спрашивать не надо - 
здесь всегда и все вам рады :Yes4: .
И другие-форумчане-
Пообщайтесь тоже с нами! :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> Тут и спрашивать не надо - 
> здесь всегда и все вам рады.
> И другие-форумчане-
> Пообщайтесь тоже с нами!


Как свет в оконце,
Анюта Солнце.
Не был в теме я давно -
Ох, огромное окно :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Можно? буду здесь бывать
> я под настроение?
> В строчки мысли выплавлять,
> чувства, опасения?


Доброе утро друзья и подруги!!!
Вас я приветствую в этой округе.
Курочка, милая, вот залетела
Я прям от радости вся обалдела!!!  :Yahoo: 

Лев, который не правый, тут ходит
Ну раз не левый, нехай пока бродит.
Ведь не сожрет он меня на обед
А я ему кину сладких конфет!  :Grin: 

Ну ладно, полетела я дальше по свету
Всем разошлю я теплые приветы
С радостью встречу  новый свой день
Всех вас люблю, ведь любить мне не лень!  :Vah:   :Taunt:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Ну ладно, полетела я дальше по свету
> Всем разошлю я теплые приветы
> С радостью встречу  новый свой день
> Всех вас люблю, ведь любить мне не лень!


Вот так любвеобильно заряжает позитивом
Милая Иришка - с характером игривым!!! :Yes4: 
Доброй ночки всем,
Пусть не будет в жизни дилемм!!! :Tender:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Как свет в оконце,
> Анюта Солнце.


Рада лучиком согреть...
Заходите чаще- мой совет!!! :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

Полон рот
Забот...
Скоро Новый Год...
Вот...

----------


## Лев

> Полон рот
> Забот...
> Скоро Новый Год...
> Вот...


Жуй и прожуёшь,
Живи и проживёшь.
Скоро Новый Год?
Слушай PAN - он вот: http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...gh/482183.html

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Скоро Новый Год...
> Вот...


Праздничное настроение...
Прочь заботы и волнение!
Наслаждайся общеньем и счастьем!
Вот оно, новогоднее... Классно!

----------


## PAN

Я обещал, так вот - 
Встречайте... Новый Год... :Grin: 

С Новым Годом...!!!... :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Встречайте... Новый Год...


В нашу жизнь ворвался добрый новый год...
Что нас ожидает  нем... Что с собой несет?! 
Пусть больше хорошего на пути мелькает...
И для каждого свое счастье наступает! :Tender:

----------


## Рыбка

> И для каждого свое счастье наступает!


Счастье  - оно быстротечно, 
Может быть и не вечно!
Но пусть оно подождет...
И от нас не уйдет!!!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Счастье  - оно быстротечно, 
> Может быть и не вечно!
> Но пусть оно подождет...
> И от нас не уйдет!!!


_подождать предложили Счастью - 
"не спеши уходить!" - сказали
и в честь праздника новогоднего
всякой вкусностью угощали_
 :079: 
_предлагали селедку в "шубе",
"оливье" и бананы в "кляре",
и, представьте! (какая щедрость!)
эксклюзивным "Бордо" угощали!_
 :Vishenka 19:

----------


## MarinaMi

> Я обещал, так вот - 
> Встречайте... Новый Год...:


Мы встретили его - 
Натрескались всего:
Напились и наелись, 
И телек насмотрелись.

А завтра... на работу...
О, кто придумал это?
Ведь никаких сил нету!
Даёшь опять... субботу!!!




> Счастье  - оно быстротечно,


Только что в двери стучалось - 
Радостно мне улыбалось,
Что-то шептало сердечно...
Миг - и умчалось беспечно.

... Оставив меня грустить (и даже рифма здесь совершенно не нужна)...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Только что в двери стучалось - 
> Радостно мне улыбалось,
> Что-то шептало сердечно...
> Миг - и умчалось беспечно.
> 
> ... Оставив меня грустить (и даже рифма здесь совершенно не нужна)...


Наша мысль - материальна...
Может это и банально.
Думайте, что счастье рядом :Tender: !
И жизнь изменится - станет такой, какою надо :Yes4: ...

----------


## MarinaMi

> Наша мысль - материальна...
> Может это и банально.


Безусловно, это верно.
Я не буду мыслить скверно, 
Мыслить грустно и уныло,
Позабуду всё, что было
И для счастья дверь открою:
- Возвращайся, будь со мною!

А для Анечки цветок я припрячу  :flower:  между строк.
Я тебе дарю цветы, чтоб была со мной на "ты".  :Tender:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> А для Анечки цветок я припрячу  между строк.
> Я тебе дарю цветы, чтоб была со мной на "ты


Я всегда за это - "да" :Yes4: !!!
С наступившим, дамы, господа :Grin: ...

Я тут пишу, а за окном салюты...
И радостно мне на душе так, почему-то!!! :Tender:

----------


## MarinaMi

> Я тут пишу, а за окном салюты...


У нас грохочут тоже канонадой.
Кому-то снова праздник, а кому-то
К восьми утра - эх! - на работу надо...

Я не грущу
и не ропщу,
а так, из вредности
ворчу...   :Yes4: 

И, грубо Музу задвинув куда-то,
гонят меня из-за компьютера ребята.  До встречи!  :br:

----------


## MOPO

*Я просто хочу и уеду в Питер,
В тот город где счастье меня не обмануло,
В том городе я счастье это увидел,
Я просто хочу и поеду в Питер,
Там любовь в мое сердце толкнула!

Я с тобою сидел в том кафе ...
                    ....  чуть левей... над Невой...
Я с тобой на Казанской пил пиво ..
                    ... о бог, как я бредил тобой!
Я с тобою на Рубенштейна гулял...
                     ... мы в Моллис смотрели футбол...
Мы вместе бродили по Невскому...
                     ..... мы вместе .......


*

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Я просто хочу и уеду в Питер,


Питер - моя мечта...
Давно так хочу туда...
Но все отговорки мешают,
Мне палки в колеса вставляют...

----------


## Рыбка

> Питер - моя мечта...


Ой, и я туда хочу, 
И давно уже молчу...
Как чуть-чуть разбогатею,
Так мечту осуществлю!!!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Так мечту осуществлю!!!


Мечты, которые становятся целью, сбываются!
Поэтому - счастье в душе не кончается :Tender: ...

----------


## MarinaMi

> [B][FONT="Comic Sans MS"]Я просто хочу и уеду в Питер


... А мы тебе скажем: - Счастливой дороги!
Ты в городе этом счастье увидел,
узнал, различил его среди многих.
Пускай вас встречает восторженно Невский,
для вас каналы слагают песни.
Пусть россыпи звёзд вас осыпят салютом.
Пускай навсегда вы будете вместе!

----------


## стадия

Немного ездила по свету я
И в Питере ни разу не бывала
Но съездить хочется, мечта моя
Я до сих пор другим мечтала
И вот читаю строчки Моро
Мне кажется печалька в них
Не вызывая много спора
Но Питер больше не для Вас двоих
Ничто не повторится дважды
Как в одну речку снова не войдёшь
И ни в кафе, ни на Казанской
Я думаю её ты не найдешь...

----------


## Alenajazz

Санкт-Петербург - город западный...
Европейский какой-то он...
Я училась там, по работе бывала
он похож на волшебный сон!

Каждый раз город совсем разный!
То любишь его безумно, то сердишься на него...
Равнодушным никого не оставит!
Но сон.... Он ведь не вечен...

----------


## PAN

> Но сон.... Он ведь не вечен...


На прошлой неделе, 
Ели-ели
Сведя в кучку дела фирмы...
Мы,
Повинуясь спонтанному "ДАЙ" - 
Рванули в простой продовольственный рай...
Готовьте к рассказу уши...
Да, я купил таки груши...
И надпись на них - "УРУГВАЙ"...!!!

Алена, он оказался рядом...
Взглядом 
Кинь вокруг...
А вдруг???... :Grin:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Готовьте к рассказу уши...
> Да, я купил таки груши...
> И надпись на них - "УРУГВАЙ"...!!!
> 
> Алена, он оказался рядом...
> Взглядом 
> Кинь вокруг...
> А вдруг???...


Мечты сбываться начинают
И раньше, чем мы ждем...
А многим - "что-то не хватает"
УРА! ТВОРИМ!! ЖИВЕМ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена, он оказался рядом...


*Уругвай, Уругвай!
Кого хочешь - выбирай!
Ближе всех - Алёна!

(В платьице зелёном
В зимних камелотах:
чтоб не перепутали!!!)

Снится океан ей
уже третий год
Мало что ль морей?
мало что ль красот???

Атлантида ждёт!!! 
(город есть такой)

Завтра гололёд...
Вспомнила с тоской...*

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Атлантида ждёт!!! 
> (город есть такой)
> 
> Завтра гололёд...
> Вспомнила с тоской...[/SIZE][/I][/B][/COLOR]


Не тоскуй, гони печаль.
Ведь наступит однажды май...
Ты к мечте постепенно иди 
и отправишься в Уругвай!

----------


## Славина

> Уругвай


_Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля,
Уругвай не про меня.
Есть один на свете город,
Он пока мне очень дорог,
Если сбудется мечта,
Таганрог увижу я!!!_  :Taunt:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Самолёт "Москва - "Рио-де-Жанейро", либо
> "Москва - Буэнес-Айрес", а потом - Монтевидео лишь:
> 30 часов в пути...
> можно с пересадкой в Мадриде - это 20-23 часа в дороге
> 
> Что же там останется от наших вкусняшек????
> Ни оливье, ни селёдку под шубой, ни сало
> Привезти не смогу.... 
> Даже снег - и тот растает....*


_оливье, селедкой в шубе -
никого не удивить..._ :Meeting: 

_каравай, чак-чак, варенье
можно дооолго сохранить_ :Derisive: 

_а уж сало - точно можно!
подкоптить и будет класс!!!
уругвайцы обалдеют -
будут песни петь в честь  Вас!!!_ :Yahoo:

----------


## Лев

Не обижайтесь девочки
И не ругайтесь мальчики :Yes4: 
Ведь форма не солдатская,
А стИ-хо-твор-на-я! :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

:Meeting:  :Meeting: 
 :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2: 
 :Nono:  :Blush2: 
 :Ok:  :Girl Blum2: 

Это всё почистят, конечно... Тогда уж заодно и все мои посты отсюда уберите!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Не обижайтесь девочки
> И не ругайтесь мальчики
> Ведь форма не солдатская,
> А стИ-хо-твор-на-я!


 :025: _ах, Левушка, не ворчите, 
и пальчиком нам не грозите.
стихи ведь бывают разные,
и рифмы разнообразные.
иные стихи (те, что белые)
в них рифма совсем неумелая,
зато они смыслом наполнены
душевно и с чувством исполнены_
 :040:

----------


## Лев

> ах, Левушка, не ворчите, 
> и пальчиком нам не грозите.
> стихи ведь бывают разные,
> и рифмы разнообразные.
> иные стихи (те, что белые)
> в них рифма совсем неумелая,
> зато они смыслом наполнены
> душевно и с чувством исполнены


А то не разбираюсь в белом? :Smile3: 
Но вижу, что строчки в прозе :Yes4: 
Общайтесь в прозе смело
В других, конечно, разделах
И... не вставайте в позу :Grin:

----------


## Валерьевна

_«На Новороссийск надвигается сильный ураган, получивший двойное название "Норд-ост" или "Бора". По данным синоптиков, ожидается, усиление северо-восточного ветра с порывами до 35 м в секунду. Высота волн на море может достичь 4 метров, передает радио "Вести ФМ"._

У нас – Бора,
Пора,
Давно его не было -
Свирепого
Прячемся в норки,
что толку.
Конец света – 
Обрыв электричества,
Ждём Его Величество – 
МЧС,
Не то, нам конец!
Беззвучно  орёт батарея,
(не та, что греет)
ноутбука.
Скоро отключится.
Скука
начнётся, и холод.
Работы на завтра ворох,
Спасайте ребята! Где вы?
П. Астахов к нам едет
(спасибо, что не Медведев)
Приказ начальства:
«Не лезть на рожон…»,
 «В грязь лицом...»,
Не работа, а полигон… 
реформ…
Смех,
да ну, их, всех!
Эх…
В чьём стиле пишу?
Подсказка,
«Ещё…»
ин-ку…
 :Grin:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> У нас – Бора,
> Пора,
> Давно его не было -
> Свирепого
> Прячемся в норки,
> что толку.
> 
> ..........................
> Эх…
> ...


Уф, ну и ветер, вот ураган...
У нас чуть потише, лишь бы не дошел и к нам!!!

А тот в чьем стиле у тебя пишется,
сам пусть покажется... и отпишется...

----------


## Лев

> В чьём стиле пишу?


Маяковского стиль :Yes4: 
Какой высокий штиль! :Vah:

----------


## Рыбка

> Маяковского стиль
> Какой высокий штиль!


Да... трудно его не узнать.
...А Черноморью - в шторм устоять!
Пусть будет в доме тепло,
Уютно и светло.
На улице все приберете, 
Завалы опять разгребете.
Ведь это же вам не впервой.
Каждую зиму бывает 
У вас какой-нибудь сбой.

----------


## overload

А у нас опять - 
недосветие,
перенервние
и перепетие.
Тока, блин, прогнал
Клаус-Сантусов - 
на тебе фингал
в двадцать градусов.
Вот так лягут врозь
карты вшивые...
...а, подумаешь - небось
кому-то и паршивее.

----------


## PAN

> Смех,
> да ну, их, всех!
> Эх…





> А тот в чьем стиле у тебя пишется,
> сам пусть покажется... и отпишется...


Заглянул, вот те на...
Валерьевна
Вбивает строчки...
И три знакомые точки... :Grin:

----------


## overload

Мне сегодня приснилась
фраза-баобаб:
"Вося
дал евап".
Спросонья глянул
правильностью глазов - 
господи,
да это ж
Павел Адясов...

----------


## Валерьевна

> А тот в чьем стиле у тебя пишется,


Анюта-Солнце,
Твой лучик первый
Картину прояснил для многих.
И, я надеюсь, мои «перлы»
С его (в сравненье) не убоги.
 :Blush2: 



> Маяковского стиль


Борисович, ты был не прав.
Но ты же Лев, тебе всё можно, 
А может, Пашу угадав, запутать нас решил немножко?
Но мне польстил сей аргумент,
Сочту его за комплимент.
 :Tender: 



> ...А Черноморью - в шторм устоять!


Спасибо, Рыбка, за поддержку,
Да, мы народ привычный к сбоям,
Бора с морозом вперемежку,
А летом прячемся от зноя.
 :Yes4: 




> Спросонья глянул
> правильностью глазов - 
> господи,





> А у нас опять - 
> недосветие,
> перенервние
> и перепетие.


Хорошо, 
когда глаз правый
(не важно, можно и левый)
Дал команду полушариям слаженно 
работать и беречь нервы.
Хорошо, когда без фингалов,
без «пере», «недо» и прочее,
И, желательно, 
без финалов
Паршивых и замороченных…
 :Derisive: 



> три знакомые точки...


Многоточие – значит, вернусь ещё,
Допишу, доскажу, домечтаю…
 :Ok:

----------


## Рыбка

> Спасибо, Рыбка, за поддержку,
> Да, мы народ привычный к сбоям,
> Бора с морозом вперемежку,
> А летом прячемся от зноя.


Да, мне знакомо это...
И вам скажу - не по наслышке.
Жила когда-то я на море,
Точнее я скажу - в Архипке..

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Анюта-Солнце,
> Твой лучик первый
> Картину прояснил для многих.
> И, я надеюсь, мои «перлы»
> С его (в сравненье) не убоги.
> 
> Многоточие – значит, вернусь ещё,
> Допишу, доскажу, домечтаю…


Да, мне не чуждо - ведь сама такая.
Чуть что , так ставлю эти точки...
Поэтому у Паши увидала 
Знакомую привычку - к многоточью...

----------


## overload

Недавно видел я воочию
людей болото непочатое.
Там заменяют многоточием
лишь только то, что непечатное.

Оттуда я привёз в Европу
два тома местного писахи.
Названье: "Да ........ все в ....
а также в ..... и на ...".

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Там заменяют многоточием
> лишь только то, что непечатное.


Нет... Хорошо я "этим не страдаю".
А согласна с Валерьевной:
Многоточие – значит, вернусь ещё,
 Допишу, доскажу, домечтаю…

----------


## Валерьевна

> Недавно видел я воочию
> людей болото непочатое.
> Там заменяют многоточием
> лишь только то, что непечатное.
> Оттуда я привёз в Европу
>  ...".


На какой же, такой, обочине,
Ты собрал фольклор-многоточия,
Просвещая Европу буржуйскую,
Вывозя достояние русское?
Только зря, пустяки это сущие,
Ведь до нас они всё озвучили…

----------


## overload

А я не Татра и не ЗИЛ,
я ничего не вывозил!
Привёз без проволочий
лишь кучку многоточий.

----------


## overload

Вопрос уже в мозгу намят -
и где ответ таится?
...суббота. Ночь. Все люди спят.
И хрен ли ж мне не спится?

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Вопрос уже в мозгу намят -
> и где ответ таится?
> ...суббота. Ночь. Все люди спят.
> И хрен ли ж мне не спится?


_...суббота... ночь... а вам не спится...
от мыслей голова кружится -
о чем то думы хороводят,
и всё ответа не находят
на те вопросы, что тревожат
и спать спокойно не дают
и ничего помочь не может 
найти для дум покой, уют..._

----------


## MarinaMi

> ...суббота. Ночь. Все люди спят.
> И хрен ли ж мне не спится?





> _...суббота... ночь... а вам не спится...
> от мыслей голова кружится -
> о чем то думы хороводят,
> и всё ответа не находят
> на те вопросы, что тревожат
> и спать спокойно не дают
> и ничего помочь не может 
> найти для дум покой, уют..._


Ну, а я по привычке детсадовской
промурлычу тебе колыбельную,
чтобы спал, как младенец, спокойно ты, 
чтобы сны видел добрые, светлые - 
чтобы Музы в тех снах хороводили
и дарили тебе вдохновение.

Надеюсь, здесь не бьют за "ты"?
На "вы" я жутко церемонна:
Раскланиваюсь без конца -
Замучают мои поклоны!
Я здесь пока что новичок.
А вдруг не ко двору? Скажите!
И этот мой порыв простите.
...И пару неуклюжих строк.

----------


## PAN

*MarinaMi*,  мы тоже за "ты"...
Особенно ежели рыжие коты
И белые ромашки... :Grin: 
А понты
И "ВЫкальные" замашки -
Устарели... :Meeting: 

Чота дни пролетели,
Незаметно февраль...
Смотрю вдаль - 
Март на подходе... 
Вот вроде
Тока выпал снег...

Короток век...

----------


## MarinaMi

> Чота дни пролетели,


И года пролетели...
И во вторник ждёт ДАТА.
Лет-то уж... многовато.
Нет, ещё не метели,
Но уж осень, конечно.
Не скажу, что в печали,
Размышляю неспешно...
Что ль, кота с аватарки 
заменить на берёзу 
с золотою листвою?
Мол, мудра и степенна...
Привыкать постепенно
любоваться собою?
Так ведь в сердце ромашки - 
никуда не девались!
Быстро годы промчались - 
зато будут подарки!   :Tender: 

...А за окнами снег...   :Oj: 



> Короток век...

----------


## overload

Не почивал,
потому что сочинял.
А хорошо сочиняется,
когда плохо почивается  :Smile3: 




> Лет-то уж... многовато.


Интересоваться
себе предложил:
наверно, шестнадцать?..
да чтоб я так жЫл!  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> наверно, шестнадцать?..


АнеКдоттт, сматри...)))



> - А девочке скока лет???
> В ответ: 
> - Сколо восемь... а пока тли...

----------


## overload

Эту вот фишку - 
- к бабке не ходи -
спёр ты из книжки
"От двух до пяти"  :Aga:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> И года пролетели...
> И во вторник ждёт ДАТА.
> Лет-то уж... многовато.
> .............................
> заменить на берёзу 
> с золотою листвою?
> Мол, мудра и степенна...
> Привыкать постепенно
> любоваться собою?


 Да - мудра... Да- немало  пройдено уже...
 Хоть что поставь на аватар, главное -то молодость в душе!

Не гонись за днями... Просто успевай сегодня жить...
Будет радость в сердце, коль умеешь этим дорожить!!!

----------


## oskar_65

> Не почивал,
> потому что сочинял.
> А хорошо сочиняется,
> когда плохо почивается


Салям алейкум!
Всё творишь.
Ну-ну..
Павлины,
Говоришь?..  :Ghz 01:

----------


## overload

Творю,
назло всем всяким злам...
ах, да - 
алейкум ассалам!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Павлины,
> Говоришь?..


_...кхе-кхе.... павлины тоже птицы...
и им не каждой ночью спится..._ :Meeting: 




> Творю,
> назло всем всяким злам...
> ах, да - 
> алейкум ассалам!


_на зло, обычно, не творят.
на зло лишь мстЁю отвечают...
за "шпильку" я прошу пардону,
Но!  в этом афтар виноват..._ :Taunt:

----------


## overload

Ну, коль на шпильки понесло,
ответьте: разве месть - не зло?

----------


## Лев

> Ну, коль на шпильки понесло,
> ответьте: разве месть - не зло?


Метлою месть, то благо -
Как чисто, сердце радо... :Yes4:

----------


## overload

Месть, несть, плесть - ой как слов-то дофига
в "велик могучем русский языка"...

----------


## oskar_65

Да что там месть-
Мельчают нравы -
Мы превратили в функцию декоративную.
Башку бы снесть!
Низзя!
Слабо!
Включаем лексику
Ненормативную.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Да что там месть-
> Мельчают нравы -
> Мы превратили в функцию декоративную.
> Башку бы снесть!
> Низзя!
> Слабо!
> Включаем лексику
> Ненормативную.


 :Tu: _да что там лексика ненормативная,
нынче и нормативная -
порой оскорбительно примитивная._ :Meeting:

----------


## oskar_65

> нынче и нормативная -
> порой оскорбительно примитивная


И я смеялся бы,
Записывая перлы..
Примитивизм рулит.
Надоело..

----------


## Ленти

> мы тоже за "ты"...
> Особенно ежели рыжие коты
> И белые ромашки...
> А понты
> И "ВЫкальные" замашки -
> Устарели...


От "Ты " я в ступор залезаю,
От " Вы" лечу на облаках.
Родителей за это порицаю..
А толку-то, застряло на века.
Вот такая я старуха
С "выкальной" замашкой,
Как себя не колошматю-
Буду промокашкой!

----------


## MarinaMi

> От "Ты " я в ступор залезаю,
> От " Вы" лечу на облаках.


Давайте вместе полетаем!
О тёплом лете помечтаем... 
[IMG]http://*********su/1370815m.jpg[/IMG]
Конечно, "тыкать" Вам не стану,
сидеть в ромашках перестану
и соберу для Валентины
букет к Святому Валентину. 
[IMG]http://*********su/1354430m.jpg[/IMG]
С праздником!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> и соберу для Валентины
> букет к Святому Валентину. 
> .....................................
> С праздником!


А я для всех кто здесь бывает
сердечки подарю!
[img]http://s20.******info/389049bd00066dcc19aaea8d363c2d8b.gif[/img] 
Пишите от души, творите...
Я вас и ваше творчество люблю!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> От "Ты " я в ступор залезаю,
> От " Вы" лечу на облаках.


Есть работа...
Это "ТАМ", в жизни дневатой...
До крови и пота
Жмём копейку бумажного злата...
ТАМ на ВЫ... Обязательно... строго...
А ЗДЕСЬ... Ради Бога - 
На ТЫ... по простому...
Пока на ТЫ - мы как бы дома...

----------


## Ленти

> Давайте вместе полетаем!
> О тёплом лете помечтаем...


 В год зимы- свиропеи
 От мороза я дубею..
 И от холода такого 
Улетела б в жаркий край..
 Не пускает вот февраль.
 А в Италии, Афинах
 Не согреешься на льдинах.
 Всю Венецию сковали,
 Впопыхах мечты забрали....
Разожгу огонь в камине
Чтоб трещал , мерцал и грел
И про лето песни пел.

----------


## PAN

> Чтоб трещал , мерцал и грел
> И про лето песни пел.


К весне не будьте стрОги - 
Лето на пороге... :Yahoo:

----------


## Лев

Ум-ца-ца и два яйца.
Каков вопрос-таков ответ!  
************************
Яиц сегодня много больше -
Ответ мой будет много тоньше.
Ударим мы каким концом,
Чтоб наверняка разбить яйцо? 
С Праздником Светлой Пасхи,
Снимите с лиц своих маски!  :Smile3:

----------


## Ленти

Признавайтесь , кто тут в масках?
Вам дорога к добрым сказкам.
Поднатужимся умом...
 Всё-таки каким концом?
 Лилипутова война
 Ясность в дело не внесла.
И бессилье Гулливера..
Сей герой не для примера.
БУДЕМ БОКОМ ЯЙЦА БИТЬ:
Угощенье  всем дарить.

[img]http://s20.******info/a41d7cb85bc736f9c3880347df8bac19.gif[/img]

----------


## PAN

Словно сбылись мои детские сны...
Были сугробами стежки одеты,
Неделя прошла - а у нас уже ЛЕТО... :Vah: 

В этом году обошлись без весны... :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Словно сбылись мои детские сны...
> Были сугробами стежки одеты,
> Неделя прошла - а у нас уже ЛЕТО...
> 
> В этом году обошлись без весны...


У весны в этом нет вины -
Просто лето слегка поспешило.
Как бы не было между зимы,
Ведь не ждём - её время уплыло :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

По мотивам нынешней весны... :Yes4: 

"Внезапная русская хандра"...

Вот, блин, бред... :Vah: 
Я русский??? Да вроде нет... :Meeting:

----------


## tamara rabe

Хандра, друзья, она и в Африке хандра,
Она является, когда почувствует: "ПОРА!"  :Aga:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Словно сбылись мои детские сны...
> Были сугробами стежки одеты,
> Неделя прошла - а у нас уже ЛЕТО...
> 
> В этом году обошлись без весны...





> У весны в этом нет вины -
> Просто лето слегка поспешило.
> Как бы не было между зимы,
> Ведь не ждём - её время уплыло


 :Tu: _ой, бросьте, братцы!
какое, нафик лето??!
нам и с весной не очень повезло....
апрель.... двадцать третье число....._ :Meeting: 

[IMG]http://*********su/1781800m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> По мотивам нынешней весны...
> 
> "Внезапная русская хандра"...
> 
> Вот, блин, бред...
> Я русский??? Да вроде нет...


В России, Пашенька, живёшь -
Хандрою русской заразился :Yes4: 
В Израиль приезжай, если смогёшь :Grin: 
Еврейскою хандрою бы упился :Vah:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Хандрою русской заразился


Хандру прогонит ласковый июнь...
И потеплеет там, где попрохладней))))))
Пирожных ты возьми и почаюй
И станет в теле и душе всё ладно!

----------


## Курица

> Был юн и ласково гремел в магнитофонах май...
> Теперь июнь влечет так почаюить...
> Схожу с ума...предвижу ласковый декабрь.
> Но не могу о женщинах не думать


Декабрь...январь...да ведь не в этом суть!!
Мы, женщины,в любое время года,
Покофеив, готовы подмигнуть
Таким, как ты...И- пОбоку погода! :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Покофеив, готовы


Давно не поднимались пальцы
Наклацать пару строф...
Готов 
К сниманью шляпы...,
А страдальцы
Пусть проверяют целкостность оков...
На онемевших от бездвижья чреслах...)))
Засим позвольте в строках неуместных
Соизьявить почтенье им.. и нам...
И чаю нахлобучить... Двести грамм...)))
 :br: ...

----------


## Курица

> А страдальцы
> Пусть проверяют целкостность оков...
> На онемевших от бездвижья чреслах...)))
> Засим позвольте в строках неуместных
> Соизьявить почтенье им.. и нам...


Что Вас на странный лексикон подвигло, Павел?
Из архаизмов Вы, пожалуйста, вылазьте!

АХ, лучше бы пиит на сем  листе оставил
О чреслах вздыбленных слова...В них- больше страсти!!!! :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Что Вас на странный лексикон


Посмотрел со всех сторон -
Нормальный такой лексикон...)))
Соответствующий состоянию -
Сиречь организЬма засыпанию...)))

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Посмотрел со всех сторон -
> Нормальный такой лексикон...)))
> Соответствующий состоянию -
> Сиречь организЬма засыпанию...)))


_кхе... организЬму лишь бы спать 
или хотя бы помечтать 
о мягонькой подушке,
как в детстве об игрушке..._  :Tender:

----------


## Лев

> организЬму лишь бы спать 
> или хотя бы помечтать 
> о мягонькой подушке,
> как в детстве об игрушке...


Были разные игрушки -
Танки, корабли и пушки.
В них солдатики играли,
А когда устали - спали...

----------


## Славина

> АХ, лучше бы пиит на сем листе оставил
> О чреслах вздыбленных слова...В них- больше страсти!





> кхе... организЬму лишь бы спать


О, женщины, 
В любое время дня и ночи
До разговоров о любви охочи,
А им бы только есть и спать
И о подушке лишь мечтать  :Grin: 

Один *Папандрик* тут герой
Оно и ясно-молодой!  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Один Папандрик тут герой
> Оно и ясно-молодой!


Как быстро недостаток сей проходит... :Taunt: 
А возраст средний - к мудрости восходит...
И пофигизЬму - есть такой грешОк...
Простите ПАНа за такой стишок... :Blush2: 

Засим позвольте стрелку повернуть
На менее волнительные темы... :Meeting: 
Ах, как достали постные психемы...
Да так достали, что и не уснуть...

----------


## Славина

> Ах, как достали постные психемы...
> Да так достали, что и не уснуть..


Ах, Паша, что-то не понятны
Мне строки про твои "психемы" )))
Перелопатила инет
На это там ответа нет  :Meeting:

----------


## Лев

> Ах, Паша, что-то не понятны
> Мне строки про твои "психеи" )))
> Перелопатила инет
> На это там ответа нет


Дыхание души - Психея...
Скажу об этом не робея:
Психемы Паши от Психеи -
Тоской и Грустью они веют :Smile3:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Ах, как достали постные психемы...
> Да так достали, что и не уснуть...





> Дыхание души - Психея...
> Скажу об этом не робея:
> Психемы Паши от Психеи -
> Тоской и Грустью они веют


 :Yes4:  _а я вот малость оробела... 
в раздумье дооолго просидела..._ :Vah: 
_
Решила сделать умный вид, спросив :
"Психем чем знаменит?"_ :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> а я вот малость оробела...
> в раздумье дооолго просидела...
> 
> Решила сделать умный вид, спросив :
> "Психем чем знаменит?"


А я вот тоже посидела, 
Задумалась, ну в чём же дело???
Потом решилась на вопрос)))
Ведь спрос не бьет же больно в нос  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> _а я вот малость оробела... 
> в раздумье дооолго просидела..._
> _
> Решила сделать умный вид, спросив :
> "Психем чем знаменит?"_


Робеть в поэзии не стоит -
Слова и фразы стоит строить.
Будем как дети в неологизмах,
Пусть нам поставят критики клизму :Vah: 

Вот когда-то было дело -
Дочь моя сказать хотела:


*Об этом интересном знании
Гласит народная молва...
Игра, а может мания
Нам говорить слова?
Слов новое значение
Давно не удивляет.
Весомо ль чьё-то мнение
Иль просто забавляет?
Сказала маленькая дочь: булёль...
Что это? Показала - помидоль. 
Увидела корову, закричала - дыло,
Оказывается это вымя было.
Играем словом, извращаем,
Становимся мудрее - замолкаем...* :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> Робеть в поэзии не стоит -
> Слова и фразы стоит строить.
> Будем как дети в неологизмах,
> Пусть нам поставят критики клизму


Мне легче выразить мысль по-простому,
По-децки ответить могу я любому)))
А вот про психемы... вот это проблема...
Вот *Паша* задал для разговора тему  :Taunt:

----------


## Лев

> А вот про психемы... вот это проблема...


Теория - теорема, Психея - психема...
Логчески мыслишь? - Исчезнет проблема :Grin:

----------


## Славина

Люблю тренировку для мозга!
В виде любом, даже таком  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Люблю тренировку для мозга!
> В виде любом, даже таком


Ну,а  для задницы розги -
Этот вид тренировки знаком? :Grin:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Ну,а  для задницы розги -
> Этот вид тренировки знаком?


 :Blush2: _кхе-кхе... ужель для организма 
нам не хватает мазохизма?!_ :Vah:  :Meeting:

----------


## Лев

> _кхе-кхе... ужель для организма 
> нам не хватает мазохизма?!_


...хороша и клизма
Для чистки организма :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> кхе-кхе... ужель для организма
> нам не хватает мазохизма?


Щепотка эксгибиционизма
Не помешает организму...
Мы приоткроем, чуть дыша,
Грудную клетку...там Душа,
Разложенная на психемы...

Друзья! Как вам ТАКИЕ темы? :Derisive:

----------


## Лев

> Друзья! Как вам ТАКИЕ темы?


Нам такие темы
Будто теоремы.
Мы решим их вместе
И споём как песни. :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Люблю тренировку для мозга!
> В виде любом, даже таком


А почему удалили предыдущие строки мои???
НЕ соответствуют теме они???
Обиделась я и ушла
Вот такие дела....................

----------


## Лев

> А почему удалили предыдущие строки мои???
> НЕ соответствуют теме они???
> Обиделась я и ушла
> Вот такие дела....................


Cлучайно случилась такая беда,
Поправить ошибку не смог я тогда.
Не уходи и не обижайся -
Новые строки напишем, останься :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Славина

> Ну,а для задницы розги -


Не понимаю снова я ,
Ну в чём вина моя, друзья(((
Я к вам по-дружбе залетела,
И не пойму кого задела???

Зачем же так казнить меня?
Ни в чём не виновата я!!!
Что написала я не так???
Что нужно редактировАть???

Что модератора топор, то в этом радость? 
Лев, дорогой, ну что за вздор???
Взял, вырубил мои слова (((
Ух, как киплю от гнева я!!!




> Cлучайно случилась такая беда,


Очень надеюсь на это я ...




> Новые строки напишем, останься


Уже пишу.... но с грустью в душе...

Позвольте быть самим собой, а нет-тогда даю отбой!!!

Чего-то разошлася я  :Blink: 
Пойду посплю, утро вечера мудрене*Я* 
И пусть клизму мне поставит судья,
Вот так словесно решила согрешить Я!  :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> И пусть клизму мне поставит судья,
> Вот так словесно решила согрешить Я!


Судья? Или...юрист :Grin: ???
(такой созрел вопрос,
что за юрист, сама, наверно, понимаешь :Grin: 
Ведь ПАНа ты меня поближе знаешь :Aga: )...
...Иль...не туда я сунула свой нос? :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Судья? Или...юрист???
> (такой созрел вопрос,
> что за юрист, сама, наверно, понимаешь
> Ведь ПАНа ты меня поближе знаешь)...
> ...Иль...не туда я сунула свой нос?


Странный задаёшь вопрос -
Неужто длинен так твой нос? :Vah: 
Не восприми всё так всерьёз -
Давай за пивом сбегай кросс :Grin:  :br:

----------


## Лев

> Не понимаю снова я ,
> Ну в чём вина моя, друзья(((
> Я к вам по-дружбе залетела,
> И не пойму кого задела???
> 
> Зачем же так казнить меня?
> Ни в чём не виновата я!!!
> Что написала я не так???
> Что нужно редактировАть???
> ...


Я очень удивился -
Ведь я уж объяснился... :Blink: 
Но рад, что вдохновил на целую поэму -
Так не давай ты выход гневу :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

:Blink: _кошшшмаррр!!! кошмар!!! 
какие странные дела 
творятся в этой теме...._ :Tu: 

_то клизЬмы в суе поминают, 
то топоры, то теоремы...._ :Vah: 

_скажу вам честно - 
трясусь от страха..._  :Blush2: 

_пойду "лечиться" 
Токкатой Баха.._ :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Курица

> скажу вам честно - 
> трясусь от страха... 
> 
> пойду "лечиться" 
> Токкатой Баха..





> то клизЬмы в суе поминают, 
> то топоры, то теоремы...


Я, Маша, думаю, что каждый - себе "врач",
Болезни душ  нам лечат - клизма, плаха,
От темперамента зависит: смейся, плачь?!
Так, может, правда - всем  нам - слушать Баха?! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Вот - нифигасе я зетеял смуту... :Vah: 
Психемами...Клянусь, как на духу,
Прошу прощенья, мне казалось, почему-то...
Что этот термин на слуху... :Meeting: 



> Психема - психологическая единица речи, обусловленная деятельностью мышления, волей и темпераментом, а также социологией характера...

----------


## Лев

> Вот - нифигасе я зетеял смуту...
> Психемами...Клянусь, как на духу,
> Прошу прощенья, мне казалось, почему-то...
> Что этот термин на слуху...


Ликбез нам конечно полезен,
Поэтому, PAN, будь любезен
Психемами нас озадачить -
Мы будем про это судачить.

----------


## Курица

> Ликбез нам конечно полезен,
> Поэтому, PAN, будь любезен
> Психемами нас озадачить -
> Мы будем про это судачить.


Ин-Ку -прекрасный 
развлекательный портал...

с психемами ж ...ты - либо PAN, 
либо ... пропал :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Лев

> с психемами ж... ты - либо PAN,


Какая психема за этими точками,
Пойду ведь я спать с большой заморочкой.
Хоть сам и люблю оставлять многоточия... :Grin:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Какая психема за этими точками,
> Пойду ведь я спать с большой заморочкой.
> Хоть сам и люблю оставлять многоточия...


 :Blush2: _
...хотела спросить у Лёвы, как справился с Заморочкой...
но вряд ли он нам ответит в стихи облеченной строчкой.
ехидненько взгляд прищурит, виртуально покажет фигу -
за многоточьем скроет психемы своей интригу.._  :Taunt:

----------


## Лев

> _
> ...хотела спросить у Лёвы, как справился с Заморочкой...
> но вряд ли он нам ответит в стихи облеченной строчкой.
> ехидненько взгляд прищурит, виртуально покажет фигу -
> за многоточьем скроет психемы своей интригу.._


Тут кто-то за меня
И думает и сочиняет.
Коси - останется стерня
Не из моих стихов... бывает :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> ...хотела спросить у Лёвы, как справился с Заморочкой...
> но вряд ли он нам ответит в стихи облеченной строчкой.


Льва многоточья склоняют  гекзаметром выразить мысли,
Видеть за точками ж... позволительно только мужчинам... :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Льва многоточья склоняют  гекзаметром выразить мысли,
> Видеть за точками ж... позволительно только мужчинам...


Женщина что же увидела?
Что же её обидело? :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Что же её обидело?


Лев! Курочка -старинный житель,
Её никто тут не обидел,
И не обидело ничто...
За многоточьем скрыто то,
Что каждый сам желает видеть :Meeting: 

(хоть женщину л е г к о   обидеть) :Blush2:

----------


## Лев

> Лев! Курочка -старинный житель,
> Её никто тут не обидел,
> И не обидело ничто...
> За многоточьем скрыто то,
> Что каждый сам желает видеть


Хочу увидеть за "ничто",
Что не увидит там никто.
Я не пытаюсь обижать
И продолжаю здесь писать... :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Какие тут родные лица!
Стихи тут продолжают литься...
Пришла и я на чай из фраз,
Себя порадовать и вас. )))))))))))))))

----------


## Лев

> Какие тут родные лица!
> Стихи тут продолжают литься...
> Пришла и я на чай из фраз,
> Себя порадовать и вас. )))))))))))))))


Приятен Ди.... нам твой рассказ -
Он радует родные лица.
Налей из фраз фруктовый чай -
Попробуй-ка чайком напиться :Grin:

----------


## Славина

Всем здрасти, не ждали?
А я вот явилась и не запылилась,
Колёса помыла, наехать решила,
Ведь сам Лев попросил
Наезжать, что было сил  :Grin: 

Наезжаю с благодарностью я
*Лев*, дорогой, теперь поклонница твоя  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, дорогой, теперь поклонница твоя


Не сотвори себе кумира -
Об этом Мудрость нам гласит.
Об этом знай и помни, Ира,
Чтобы потом не голосить :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Не сотвори себе кумира -
> Об этом Мудрость нам гласит.
> Об этом знай и помни, Ира,
> Чтобы потом не голосить


Об этом твёрдо знаю я!
Так что не бойтесь за меня  :Ok: 

Грань различить всегда сумею
И тормоза в себе имею)))

Сейчас я просто окрылена
И нашим творением очень довольна!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Сейчас я просто окрылена
> И нашим творением очень довольна!!!!!!!!


Терпения нет мне творение ждать,
Когда же ты можешь его мне прислать?

----------


## Славина

> Терпения нет мне творение ждать,
> Когда же ты можешь его мне прислать?


Уже!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ловите на почте!!!!!!!!!!!!!!С уважением, я, Ирина Славина!!!!!!!!!Ура!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Уже!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ловите на почте!!!!!!!!!!!!!!С уважением, я, Ирина Славина!!!!!!!!!Ура!!!!!!!!!!


Стихами ответить Ирина должна,
Ты песенку спела - всем детям нужна:

http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...ui/774812.html

----------


## Славина

> Ты песенку спела - всем детям нужна:


И это правда, дорогой наш, Лев!
Все детки любимые ждут наш ответ!!!

И с удовольствием рассылаю им, самым любимым и дорогим!!!

Спасибо, Лев, Вам!!! За помощь моим друзьям!
Надеюсь на наш совместный проект, 
Ведь он полезен и вам, или нет?

----------


## Лев

> Надеюсь на наш совместный проект, 
> Ведь он полезен и вам, или нет?


Лиха беда начало!
Ты песенку скачала?

----------


## PAN

Вот те на...
Тишина
С прошлого годА!!!
Негоже, господа...)))

----------


## MarinaMi

У всех дела.
Кто по инету рыщет...
Кто рифмы новой свет зачем-то ищет...
Кто с малышами в детсаду поёт и пляшет...
Кто вспоминает в мемуарах день вчерашний...
Кто беспрестанно свадьбы тамадит...
Кто просто на февральский март сердит...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Всё верно.... март "придавлен" февралем 
и "радует" лишь снегом, не дождем...._  :Meeting:

----------


## PAN

Скоро весна
Пошлет зиму на...)))
А пока снег,
Какого не было век...

 :Viannen 15:

----------


## tamara rabe

Европу тоже нынче подзадуло...
Вон цапля грустная застыла над прудом
И зябко ножку подогнула; 
Лягушки дрыхнут подо льдом...  :Tu:

----------


## Славина

Ууу, снегом всё и тут засыпали
Грустью завалили
Дорогие жители, 
Ну-ка, все ожили!!!!  :Yes4: 

Вот у нас, а у нас 
Солнце светит прямо в глаз  :Taunt: 
Щас как выйду, как пойду,
Красоту кааак наведу  :Grin: 
Все снега я растоплю
Буду гнать долой зиму  :Yes4:

----------


## MarinaMi

> Щас как выйду, как пойду,
> Красоту кааак наведу 
> Все снега я растоплю
> Буду гнать долой зиму


К нам приди, Ириша, тоже - 
Весела, бодра, пригожа! 
Зиму выгонишь долой!
Забежишь ко мне домой.
Будем чай с вареньем пить
И не в рифму говорить.

----------


## Славина

> Забежишь ко мне домой.
> Будем чай с вареньем пить
> И не в рифму говорить.


)))))))))))))))))))))))

К добрым людям всегда рада
Забежать на чай , вот награда!!!!  :Yahoo: 
Чай с вареньем будем пить,
Не забуду плюшки прихватить!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Чай с вареньем будем пить,
> Не забуду плюшки прихватить!!!!



Ну и хде плюшки???... :Grin: 
Где песни, стихи, частушки???

Ира чаю напилась,
На диванчик улеглась,
Ногу в тапке свесила,
Захрапела весело...))))))))))))))))..... :Tongue:

----------


## Славина

> Ну и хде плюшки???...
> Где песни, стихи, частушки???
> 
> Ира чаю напилась,
> На диванчик улеглась,
> Ногу в тапке свесила,
> Захрапела весело...)))


))))))))))))))

Плюшки только напекла
И снова села за дела.

Построчить, помыть, погладить,
Причесать, сварить, отпарить,
Там заштопать, постирать,
Ну делов, ядрёна мать!!!
Когда ж храпеть-то мне друзья,
Деловая нынче я!!!  :Grin:

----------


## MarinaMi

> Ну и хде плюшки???...
> Где песни, стихи, частушки???


Балалайка, балалайка,
Веселее заиграй-ка!
PAN споёт частушки - к чаю,
Мы и пьём, и не скучаем!
Уминаем плюшки,
Слушаем частушки!

(Раньше-то баянчик был...
Где ты, друг, его забыл?)
.........................
Ой, прошу прощения,
Подвело, знать, зрение.
PAN гармошку, не баянчик,
Спрятал в профиль,
В свой чуланчик.

----------


## PAN

Не путайте, господа...
С балалайкой я ВСЕГДА!!!.. :Grin: 
А в профиле с гармошкой...
Поигрывал немножко... :Blush2: 

А частушки кто споет???
Кто здесь есть и кто здесь пьет???... :Derisive: 

Ну, пока здесь тишина,
Я пойду... зовет жена...)))

----------


## Славина

> А частушки кто споет???
> Кто здесь есть и кто здесь пьет?


Поесть и попить мы все мастера,
А частушки спеть, вот это ДА
Машу нашу нужно звать!
Будешь и здесь за ней прибирать  :Taunt:

----------


## MarinaMi

> зовет жена...)))


И жену сюда веди!
И гармошку захвати!
Хороша беседа наша:
Три девчонки, с ними Паша.
Весело споют девчонки,
Балалайки голос звонкий
Раззадорит их в минутку!
И пойдут частушки-шутки!
Подыграю я немножко 
Балалайке на гармошке.
....................................
Эх, ну что ж вы так далёко?
Я вздыхаю одиноко...
В выходной сижу, скучаю.
И сценарий сочиняю.

----------


## Славина

> Эх, ну что ж вы так далёко?
> Я вздыхаю одиноко...
> В выходной сижу, скучаю.
> И сценарий сочиняю.


Не грусти Маришка Ми  :flower: 
Хоть и все мы далеки
Ты нас только позови
Вмиг к тебе примчимся мы)))

Будем тут чаи гонять,
Песни весело спивать,
Паша вмиг нам подыграет
Чё-нибудь подбалалает!!!  :Grin: 

А пока его нема
Вот тебе, душа моя,
Песня наша про друзей,
Чтобы было веселей!!!

----------


## MarinaMi

Ира, солнышко, спасибо!
Так сердечно и красиво!  :Tender:

----------


## PAN

Лев, я к вам...
У меня вопрос 
Простой, не странный - 
Борисыч! Как там 
Весна на земле обетованной???
Что день принес???

(А то наш ЛЕВ как сыч молчит,
Стихов нам здесь не говорит... :Grin: )

----------


## Славина

> (А то наш ЛЕВ как сыч молчит,
> Стихов нам здесь не говорит...)


*У Льва сегодня День рожденья!!!
Скорей несите поздравленья!!! 
Он День рождения отметит,
Стихами нас потом приветит!!!*  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Пока Борисыч пишет о весне,
Позвольте мне
По порученью, так сказать, 
Вас всех к столу позвать...

Накроем быстро, просто...
Заготовим тосты...
Станем кушать, выпивать,
Леву с Днюхой поздравлять...

На шум и сам именинник придет...
Выпьет, закусит и снова нальет,
Послушает наши тосты...

Вот так и отметим... просто... :Grin: 



С Днем Рождения, Лев Борисович... :br:

----------


## Касатик

Весна прошла. В разгаре лето,
А мы всё ждем от Льва Борисча ответа... :Smile3:

----------


## tamara rabe

C опозданием и я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!  :Tender: Лев! Живи сто лет, а дальше... на твоё усмотрение. :Yes4: 

А Льва всё нет и нету... ой...
Наверно, от похмелья
Чегой-то с головой?...  :Meeting:

----------


## Лев

*Касатик*, 
*tamara rabe*, 
Отвечу Вам на ваше беспокойство -
Я в эту тему редко захожу.
А голова болеть имеет свойство,
Но отчего - я не скажу :Grin: 
Согласно вашим пожеланиям,
Жить буду сто и больше лет.
Надеюсь, ваши ожидания
Сбылись уже? - Каков ответ? :br:

----------


## PAN

> Я в эту тему редко захожу.


За то тебя не осужу, 
И я грешу незахожденьем, каюсь...
Хотя порой исправиться пытаюсь...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_ как славненько - междусобойчик вполне культурно, без затей 
уж пару месяцев здесь длится, чреда друзей сюда стремится 
поздравить Льва, слова сказать - сто двадцать лет ему желать! 

 добавлю лепты я немного : 
пусть будет долгою дорога, 
творца, поэта, музыканта 
чтоб грани Вашего таланта 
сверкали ярче бриллианта! _

----------


## Жихарка

Всем привет, и добрый вечер,
Очень рада нашей встрече.
Часто быть не обещаю,
Но в теме вас хожу читаю.
Творческих успехов всем....

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Зашла я к вам на огонек,
Хотелось познакомиться по-ближе.
Здесь точно будешь ты не одинок, 
Ведь красотой поэзии тут словно дышат!

Увидеть можно здесь людей,
Пусть даже буквы, все не важно.
За ними ведь не скроешь тень,
Улыбок добрых, и прекрасных!

Пусть я здесь написала только бред,
Но это все душа диктует
Надеюсь что меня здесь не осудят,
А примут в мир поэзии к себе...)))

----------


## PAN

> Надеюсь что меня здесь не осудят,
> А примут в мир поэзии к себе...)))


Открыта дверь...
Поверь, 
Мы новому слову рады...
Вставай рядом... :Yes4:

----------


## Ленти

> Зашла я к вам на огонек,
> Хотелось познакомиться по-ближе.
> Здесь точно будешь ты не одинок, 
> Ведь красотой поэзии тут словно дышат!
> 
> Увидеть можно здесь людей,
> Пусть даже буквы, все не важно.
> За ними ведь не скроешь тень,
> Улыбок добрых, и прекрасных!
> ...


Уютно , мило здесь , не жарко.
И каждый со своим подарком,
В котором рифма  бал ведёт
А робость? Она пройдёт.

----------


## иллюзия реальности

> Уютно , мило здесь , не жарко.
> И каждый со своим подарком,
> В котором рифма бал ведёт
> А робость? Она пройдёт.




Здесь чувствую себя как дома,
Спасибо всем кто дверь открыл.
Людей хороших очень много,
Я с вами набираюсь сил)))

----------


## КипятаЧок

Как у людей нормальных всех
Бывает кризис у поэтов..
Забыта слава и успех,
И рифмы дефицит при этом.
И не заходим с сентября
В беседку для пиитных песен..
А кой-кому (я про себя)
«Леща» давно бы кто отвесил..
Исправлюсь, право.Не клянусь
Но вам сердечно обещаю,
Что к сочинительству вернусь,
Поддержку вашу ощущая.
 :Yes4:

----------


## Лев

> «Леща» давно бы кто отвесил..


Какой улов? Его ты взвесил?
И сколько килограммов ты продашь?
Поджаривший леща, тот будет весел,
Хлебнув водяры и ударив наотмашь :Grin:

----------


## tamara rabe

Нет нет, друзья, не стоит напиваться!
Тем паче ссориться и драться...
Давайте лучше вдохновенью
       самозабвенно отдаваться. ))

----------


## Мусиенко

Я вдохновение ловлю вторые сутки кряду  :Blink: 
Ау, ты где? Явись ко мне - сценарий сляпать надо.
Но тихо в комнате моей, лишь слышен шепот мозга:
- Ну,сколько можно сочинять! Ты отдохни немного...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Я вдохновение ловлю вторые сутки кряду 
> Ау, ты где? Явись ко мне - сценарий сляпать надо.
> Но тихо в комнате моей, лишь слышен шепот мозга:
> - Ну,сколько можно сочинять! Ты отдохни немного...


_Вдохновенье - капризно как дама... 
своенравно оно и упрямо... 

да еще и где хочет гуляет, 
и вернуться не обещает..._

----------


## Славина

> Я вдохновение ловлю вторые сутки кряду 
> Ау, ты где? Явись ко мне - сценарий сляпать надо.


Не вдохновение кликать надо кряду,
Вы лучше муза заведите, это то что надо!))
Он поцелует, может приголубит,
Тогда и на мази всё будет!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Не вдохновение кликать надо кряду,
> Вы лучше муза заведите, это то что надо!))
> Он поцелует, может приголубит,
> Тогда и на мази всё будет!!!


Летали Музы над Ириной,
Как будто стаей голубиной...
И так был тяжек этот груз -
Сказала Ира: нужен только Муз! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Сказала Ира: нужен только Муз!


С Музом проще, он мужчина  :Tender: 
Расцветёшь с ним без причины  :Yes4: 
Будешь прыгать и летать  :Grin: 
Глядишь и сама Музой сможешь для кого-то стать  :Taunt:

----------


## Мусиенко

> Глядишь и сама Музой сможешь для кого-то стать


Быть для кого-то музой - Это ли не счастье?
Тебя лелеят, холят, берегут...
Но боле ничего не предлагают,
Ведь муза голодной должна быть  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> С Музом проще, он мужчина 
> Расцветёшь с ним без причины 
> Будешь прыгать и летать 
> Глядишь и сама Музой сможешь для кого-то стать


Ох, корява последняя строчка,
Видно выпила пива бочку.
Музы и Муз разлетелись
И где-то с Пегасом спелись.

----------


## Лев

> Быть для кого-то музой - Это ли не счастье?
> Тебя лелеят, холят, берегут...
> Но боле ничего не предлагают,
> Ведь муза голодной должна быть


Нет рифмы в строчках  -
Неужто белый стих?
Без ритма, как по кочкам?
Иль голос Муз утих?

----------


## Мусиенко

> Нет рифмы в строчках  -
> Неужто белый стих?
> Без ритма, как по кочкам?
> Иль голос Муз утих?


Пришли друзья и Муза испарилась...
Не терпит Муза суеты.
Толпа гостей к нам в дом ввалилась.
Оставлю на потом мечты.

----------


## Лев

> Пришли друзья и Муза испарилась...
> Не терпит Муза суеты.
> Толпа гостей к нам в дом ввалилась.
> Оставлю на потом мечты.


Не испарилась Муза, нет!
В ритме, в рифме воспарила :Yahoo: 
Над нимбом *Мусиенко* её свет
И вдохновеньем одарила :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> Музы и Муз разлетелись
> И где-то с Пегасом спелись.


Возможно разлетелись МУзы и МузЫ- Да!
И в этом есть намного и моя вина....
Когда паришь ты, то границ не видно
И иногда творишь ты так, что вдруг другим обидно.....

----------


## Славина

> Пришли друзья и Муза испарилась...
> Не терпит Муза суеты.
> Толпа гостей к нам в дом ввалилась.
> Оставлю на потом мечты.


Да ты права, Муз-Муза он не терпит суеты
Должны быть с нею только тет-а тет, лишь я и ты!
Когда другие лезут без разбору
Тут места нет ни Музу ни  Вдохновению............
Тут только я и ты, мой Муз, тогда не быть позору.....

----------


## Славина

Куда вы все делись?
Иль с музами спелись?  :Grin: 
Это же не я всех вас распугала?  :Vah: 
Ответьте мне, будь ласка,
А то я сколько ночей из-за этого не спала  :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> А то я сколько ночей из-за этого не спала


Ира, тыж не трус???
Вот ты мнительная наша...)))
Мыж - то отдыхаем, то пашем...
С праздниками - не до муз...)))

----------


## Славина

> Ира, тыж не трус???


Да какой из меня трус.
Я наоборот - храбрус!
Набралась храбрости- пришла))
А тут тебе сразу оба-на и тишина!
Гы...))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Да какой из меня трус.
> Я наоборот - храбрус!
> Набралась храбрости- пришла))
> А тут тебе сразу оба-на и тишина!
> Гы...))))))))))))))))))))))))


_тихо...тихо...тишина... 
после праздников страна 
с похмелья тихо мается -
протрезветь пытается

скоро ж старый новый год -
вновь гуляй честной народ..._  :Party:

----------


## Славина

> скоро ж старый новый год -
> вновь гуляй честной народ...


Чай! - воскликнула печень
И потеряла сознание!
И за что же в жизни ей
Все эти наказания!  :Grin:

----------


## Мусиенко

> Чай! - воскликнула печень
> И потеряла сознание!
> И за что же в жизни ей
> Все эти наказания!


Печень, конечно, надо беречь,
Но, как!? Отказаться от дружеских встреч?

----------


## КипятаЧок

Ах, почему страдает вечно печень??
Ну нет бы уши, или там, нога..
Ведь даже с музой дружеские встречи
Нам даром не проходят никогда.
Бывало, забредет бухая муза,
И вдохновеньем выдохнет в тебя..
И, словно с треском шар вгоняя в лузу,
Чеканишь строчки, мир вокруг любя.
А муза посидит, опохмеляясь,
Хореем иль гекзаметром с утра,
И скажет мне, коварно ухмыляясь:
«До встречи, бездарь, мне уже пора.»

----------


## mama Ira

Ах, Кипяточок, с вами Муза дружит,
Ведь вылезает прямо среди строк,
Смотрю, Талант здесь многим в жизни служит,
Хотя финансовый затянут поясок.

----------


## Ленти

Хромая Муза в дверь вошла.
Вся выжатая, как лимон.
И еле до дивана добрела,
А я ей -валерьяночки флакон!
Она в полголоса :"Уважь!
Да убери свой карандаш,
Бумагу будем мы беречь.
Дождёмся плодотворных встреч!"
И мирно засыпая , проворчала:
"Себя Олимпиаде я отдАла!"

Зачем мажорный твой посыл?
Увы,он золота спортсменам 
НЕ - ДО -БЫЛ!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Хромая Муза в дверь вошла.
> Вся выжатая, как лимон.
> И еле до дивана добрела,
> А я ей -валерьяночки флакон!
> Она в полголоса :"Уважь!
> Да убери свой карандаш,
> Бумагу будем мы беречь.
> Дождёмся плодотворных встреч!"
> И мирно засыпая , проворчала:
> ...


_нам с детства внушали, 
нам с детства твердили,
победы - не главное в этом мире! 
участие - главнее! а вовсе не злато... 
вот так за ученье приходит расплата..._ :Meeting:

----------


## Валерьевна

> _нам с детства внушали, 
> нам с детства твердили..._


а я, и сейчас говорю часто сыну,
что главное - попу поднять и вперёд!)))
победа есть в том, что б не ввязнуть в трясину
а слАва захочет -  сама всех  найдёт  :Ok:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> а слАва захочет -  сама всех  найдёт


_эх.... слАва.... зараза... в гордыню заноза -
как праздник недавний без роз и мимозы... 
абЫдна, досадно... и даже завИдно - 
достойна ведь слАвы!!? йех... разве ж не видно??! 

шуткУю, канешшшна... 
подарены розы... 

но! всё же обидно - 
увы, без мимозы..._

----------


## Валерьевна

эх,… что там розы да мимозы
по мне, так лучше шоколадки
известно всем, что лечат сладким
неврозы, слёзы и *занозы* …
а также всё на: –осы, -озы )))))

----------


## КипятаЧок

Ах,то есть зубы вам совсем не жаль?
А кариес? Он хуже ,чем печаль.

Лелея печень - к черту алкоголь,
И углеводы "фф топку".
Ешьте соль.;)
Неврозы лечит дружеское слово,
Поэзия - души залечит боль.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Ах,то есть зубы вам совсем не жаль?
> А кариес? Он хуже ,чем печаль.
> 
> Лелея печень - к черту алкоголь,
> И углеводы "фф топку".
> Ешьте соль.;)
> Неврозы лечит дружеское слово,
> Поэзия - души залечит боль.


_ах, ах... поэзией лечиться?! 
читать про то, как нежно пели птицы?!
про бабочек и аромат цветов?! 
и романтИк про вечную любовь??!_  :Jaison 1:

----------


## tamara rabe

Бальзам от слёз, любви или печали
Изобрести удастся нам едва ли...
Вместо того, чтоб доставать аперетив - 
С утра настроимся на позитив! ))

----------


## PAN

Позитив
Поймаю вечером...,
Налив...)))

----------


## Славина

> Позитив
> Поймаю вечером...,
> Налив...)))


Не забудь налить друзьям!!!  :Grin: 
Отметим Днюху и тут и там!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Лев

> Не забудь налить друзьям!!! 
> Отметим Днюху и тут и там!!!


Звуки издаёт там-там -
Вокруг такой тарарам...

----------


## КипятаЧок

> Позитив
> Поймаю вечером...,
> Налив...)))


И истина в вине,и позитив.. :No2: 
Не радует такая перспектива,
Что радуемся жизни, лишь налив
Портвейна или аперитива..
Стакан граненый мы отставим,други,
Зажжем костер,возьмем гитару в руки
С друзьями грянем позитиву оду.
Даёшь веселье трезвое народу! :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Не радует такая перспектива,


Ну я же не сказал, что в будни набуздырюсь пива...)))
И, слава Богу, нет такого строгого закона,
Штоп в день рожденья не употребить глоток бурбона... :Grin:

----------


## t.re

> И, слава Богу, нет такого строгого закона,
> Штоп в день рожденья не употребить глоток бурбона...


А я (в отличие от гражданина)
Совсем не пьющая дивчИна,
И  мне нужна всего лишь малость - 
От шашлычка б не отказалась
[IMG]http://s16.******info/390ba08ab62e78c20c853151c7b9bfe4.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> А я (в отличие от гражданина)
> Совсем не пьющая дивчИна,
> И  мне нужна всего лишь малость - 
> От шашлычка б не отказалась
> [IMG]http://s16.******info/390ba08ab62e78c20c853151c7b9bfe4.gif[/IMG]


Шашлык всухую стала б есть,
Вину сухому не отдавши честь?
Вай-вай! Ведь это неприлично!
Шашлык с вином - это отлично!

----------


## t.re

> Шашлык всухую стала б есть,
> Вину сухому не отдавши честь?
> Вай-вай! Ведь это неприлично!
> Шашлык с вином - это отлично!


Ах, как же буду пить винцо?
Коль от него кривит лицо!
От водки боль одна в желудке.
От коньяка тошнит не в шутку.

Ой, толк в спиртном не разумею!!!
Зато писать стихи умею:
Сегодня зноен день и жарок!!!
А от меня для вас подарок [IMG]http://s2.******info/023e805b3ae8dfdc8e4fc907cca682ea.gif[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> От водки боль одна в желудке.


Болит желудок??? Не пейте соду!!!
Пейте, товарищи, кавминводу!!!... :Yahoo: 

За подарок Татьяне спасибо скажем... :Yes4: 
Будет повод - по глоточку "уважим"... :Grin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Cнова к вам пришла с приветом,
Очень долго не была...
Но как солнце с ярким светом
К вам дорогу я нашла :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## КипятаЧок

[QUOTE=PAN;4862232]Ну я же не сказал, что в будни набуздырюсь пива...)))
И, слава Богу, нет такого строгого закона,
Штоп в день рожденья не употребить глоток бурбона... :Grin: [/QUOT

Ну,в день рожденья то ж святое дело!
И нет намеренья читать нотаций вам,
Когда на праздник, в меру и умело
Поднимете с напитком вы бокал.

Наш Pan,ей богу,истинный француз,
В бурбоне мочит свой пиитский ус
После чего,грассируя немного,
Под вечер в дом приманивает муз. :Yes4:

----------


## КипятаЧок

> Шашлык всухую стала б есть,
> Вину сухому не отдавши честь?
> Вай-вай! Ведь это неприлично!
> Шашлык с вином - это отлично!



В пролёте я..
КипятаЧок не потребляет шашлычок :Meeting: 
Лет пять не ем уж мяса я
Такая уж судьба моя.

----------


## PAN

Продолжение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138917

----------

